# Dior Caro!



## TraceySH

I didn't see a thread, or really any pictures here for the new Dior Caro bag! I did purchase in the shearling, and plan on getting a couple more when the rest of Cruise arrives. I was looking for something quintessentially Dior (cannage preferred), but without the loud, noticeable logo, and a bit more user friendly than the Lady Dior. And this is it! The adjustable strap is long enough for crossbody, and the back slip pocket is perfect access for a phone. This is the medium size, which fits about the same as a Chanel reissue 226/ maybe jumbo. It also comes in small.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I didn't see a thread, or really any pictures here for the new Dior Caro bag! I did purchase in the shearling, and plan on getting a couple more when the rest of Cruise arrives. I was looking for something quintessentially Dior (cannage preferred), but without the loud, noticeable logo, and a bit more user friendly than the Lady Dior. And this is it! The adjustable strap is long enough for crossbody, and the back slip pocket is perfect access for a phone. This is the medium size, which fits about the same as a Chanel reissue 226/ maybe jumbo. It also comes in small.
> 
> View attachment 4906115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906118


Congratulations! I like this shearling version the most of the new Caro bags!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I like this shearling version the most of the new Caro bags!


Thanks @averagejoe! I realllllllly like how casual the shearling one is! If they made it in other colors, I’d get those too a you well know. They did make lighter colored beige and grey shearling, but not in this style. Bummer.


----------



## ammonseninga

Oh wow, I've never seen such design! It looks beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Greentea

Oh this might be my perfect bag! Easy clasp! So excited


----------



## Venessa84

Oh I’m feeling this bag! And the shearling is hot!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TraceySH

And here we go! They are finally in the USA!


----------



## Ally1707

The caro looked too busy for me in the first promo pics but there are videos on yt now and it looks much nicer "in motion". Can‘t wait to see comparisons with the Chanel 19


----------



## Athingofbeauty

I've just seen the video of this bag on YouTube and it works amazing!! I don't have any dior as yet, but I think this may be my first purchase. If anyone has any modelling pics, please upload them!!


----------



## GrRoxy

I'm curious about the longevity of this design, I'm still bummed that diorama was discontinued as it is with lady dior, the most beautiful dior bag in my opinion. I feel like this design replaces the diorama in a way... The shearling one is my favorite though!


----------



## averagejoe

GrRoxy said:


> I'm curious about the longevity of this design, I'm still bummed that diorama was discontinued as it is with lady dior, the most beautiful dior bag in my opinion. I feel like this design replaces the diorama in a way... The shearling one is my favorite though!


It is difficult to assess the longevity of any Dior bag save for the Lady Dior, and now the Saddle given that it was a reissue from before. However, I will add that it has Cannage quilting and CD hardware with a timeless shape. Can't get more classic than that. Even older Miss Dior flap bags still look current to people who recognize the Dior aesthetic. It is a classic quilted leather bag, done in Dior style, after all.


----------



## TraceySH

Athingofbeauty said:


> I've just seen the video of this bag on YouTube and it works amazing!! I don't have any dior as yet, but I think this may be my first purchase. If anyone has any modelling pics, please upload them!!



I will receive my first 2 tomorrow (other than the shearling I posted in November). For me, this bag solves a bunch of issues I have with other Dior bags - LD is too fussy and clanky, diorama is too small & no back pocket, 30M is too small, saddle is too strange & difficult, book tote is too bulky, bobby is too generic. This one is classic (cannage quilting), long crossbody chain that can double or be removed, back pocket, versatile day to evening, plenty of room for the larger size, lined in leather, turnlock is super easy and functional, & no loud "CHRISTIAN DIOR" logo. I've been waiting for these for about 6 months. I hope I love them too!


----------



## Athingofbeauty

TraceySH said:


> I will receive my first 2 tomorrow (other than the shearling I posted in November). For me, this bag solves a bunch of issues I have with other Dior bags - LD is too fussy and clanky, diorama is too small & no back pocket, 30M is too small, saddle is too strange & difficult, book tote is too bulky, bobby is too generic. This one is classic (cannage quilting), long crossbody chain that can double or be removed, back pocket, versatile day to evening, plenty of room for the larger size, lined in leather, turnlock is super easy and functional, & no loud "CHRISTIAN DIOR" logo. I've been waiting for these for about 6 months. I hope I love them too!


Please post some photos of your bags when they arrive - I'd love to see them!! There are very few 'real life' photos of this style online. 

The video I posted above has totally sold me...I love seeing all the workmanship that goes into these bags. Makes me feel not quite as guilty at dropping £3k to buy one!


----------



## Calibb883

Just got mine today. It’s super cute with the guitar strap


----------



## Calibb883

Additional photos I took of the other colors they had available at the boutique today.


----------



## Calibb883

Ally1707 said:


> The caro looked too busy for me in the first promo pics but there are videos on yt now and it looks much nicer "in motion". Can‘t wait to see comparisons with the Chanel 19





Athingofbeauty said:


> I've just seen the video of this bag on YouTube and it works amazing!! I don't have any dior as yet, but I think this may be my first purchase. If anyone has any modelling pics, please upload them!!


----------



## Calibb883

The strap that it comes with is really difficult to take off. It took my SA a few minutes to unhook them. I couldn’t figure out how to take it off when I got home so I had to text my SA to send me a video  I was trying to find YouTube reviews but there’s not many reviews on this bag yet.


----------



## Calibb883

Here’s additional mod shots with the original strap


----------



## Athingofbeauty

Calibb883 said:


> Here’s additional mod shots with the original strap
> 
> View attachment 4951869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951872


Your bag is beautiful!!! Thanks so much for posting all these photos - that's really helpful. I already have a black chanel jumbo with ghw, so whilst the Caro in the black looks beautiful, I think it may serve the same purpose as my chanel. The blue and blush colours are also lovely, so I'm leaning towards one of those. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## tmk_fr

Calibb883 said:


> Just got mine today. It’s super cute with the guitar strap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951852


Absolutely stunning! Is this the small size? It looks like it has plenty of room for essentials and comfortable with the wider strap.
I was so sad when they stopped making the Diorama and have been hesitating about getting a Lady Dior, but it just doesn't seem practical and when you see used ones online the shape tends to sag. I'll have to see it in store but I am very excited about this new model.


----------



## Calibb883

Same! I’m not a big fan of Dior, but when I saw this bag I loved it. @tmk_fr


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Does anyone have any mod shots with the large size yet? Or can compare it to a Chanel medium flap? Super cute design!


----------



## TraceySH

monet_notthepainter said:


> Does anyone have any mod shots with the large size yet? Or can compare it to a Chanel medium flap? Super cute design!


I SHOULD be getting mine tomorrow. The original picture I posted here of the shearling is in the large size. It's comparable to a Chanel jumbo capacity-wise, maybe closer to a reissue 226. The m/l Chanel double flap, IMO, fits NOTHING. I can't stand it. I am a jumbo girl (also cuz back pocket on the jumbo fits a large phone).


----------



## NYERINLONDON

monet_notthepainter said:


> Does anyone have any mod shots with the large size yet? Or can compare it to a Chanel medium flap? Super cute design!


I’ve seen only a few on IG and it looks really cool. I’ll post a few here for ref. I’m torn about sizing and ordered a large yesterday.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

It seems flexible which might make it less bulky. It also seems to look best on the shoulder in this size.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok. Loot was couriered to me today yay! Pics of haul plus comparison of size large Caro with chanel jumbo and new medium boy. And also what fits comfortably in it!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

TraceySH said:


> Ok. Loot was couriered to me today yay! Pics of haul plus comparison of size large Caro with chanel jumbo and new medium boy. And also what fits comfortably in it!


I’m obsessed! So gorgeous! Is that the gray or light blue?


----------



## shells

TraceySH said:


> Ok. Loot was couriered to me today yay! Pics of haul plus comparison of size large Caro with chanel jumbo and new medium boy. And also what fits comfortably in it!


 LOVE!  What are your thoughts on the leather, and do you happen to know the long strap drop length?  I came across these today and I love them! I’d love to know what additional colors are planned


----------



## TraceySH

monet_notthepainter said:


> I’m obsessed! So gorgeous! Is that the gray or light blue?


This is the grey!


----------



## TraceySH

shells said:


> LOVE!  What are your thoughts on the leather, and do you happen to know the long strap drop length?  I came across these today and I love them! I’d love to know what additional colors are planned


SO. Leather is exactly the same calf as some of the early on supple calfskin Lady Diors. I was NOT expecting this. I was expecting smooth calf or lamb (I am ok with Dior lamb, generally, it's pretty sturdy), so to see this exact leather that I saw a few years ago was kind of interesting. It's  a great and hardy leather, but pliable, supple. It's not a super structured bag. Inside is gorgeous thick lamb. 

I have only seen on bagaholicboy's IG for spring a degrade blue one for spring? 

With MGC, you really just never know which designs will be a flash in the pan. There have just been SO MANY. The D-fence (now a bit like    the bobby), the (R)evolution, the addict, and a few others, POOF! They disappear. The book tote is hers, and that seems to be slowly becoming a classic, we shall see. The 30 Montaigne, I think that will fade out. Saddle is a relaunch so that doesn't count. My point is, does this one stick? I hope so. I have been wanting something resembling a Miss Dior for awhile now, and this is pretty close. Fingers crossed we get many seasons and many colors!! 

Anyone remember this??


----------



## TraceySH

Ok this is the leather on the Caro. This exact Lady Dior, with the vertical letters, I remember, came in black, pewter, dark gold, this bright pink....









						Color Crushing on the Lady Dior Bag in Hot Pink - PurseBlog
					

ll be straight up with you: the last time I owned a pink bag was in middle school, when I thought there was nothing cooler than carrying around a Coach pochette in the brand's classic logo print in…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Tasha1

*Tracey, *you are a bag walking dictionary
I like some bags in the pictures. Having read your some reviews, I drop my wish to  the see those bags irl. You save my time!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> *Tracey, *you are a bag walking dictionary
> I like some bags in the pictures. Having read your some reviews, I drop my wish to  the see those bags irl. You save my time!!!


Hi @Tasha1 !!!! Let me know if you need any more info! Happy to post!!!


----------



## Athingofbeauty

TraceySH said:


> Ok. Loot was couriered to me today yay! Pics of haul plus comparison of size large Caro with chanel jumbo and new medium boy. And also what fits comfortably in it!


Thanks for posting these. The black Caro is beautiful but having so many black bags, I'm veering towards the grey which is just stunning  . I feel the larger size is definitely better for me and its so helpful to see the comparison to the jumbo and the boy. Wonderful haul!!


----------



## TraceySH

Mod pics. Forgive the hybrid gym clothes with presentable-wear. I am 5’9”.


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> I will receive my first 2 tomorrow (other than the shearling I posted in November). For me, this bag solves a bunch of issues I have with other Dior bags - LD is too fussy and clanky, diorama is too small & no back pocket, 30M is too small, saddle is too strange & difficult, book tote is too bulky, bobby is too generic. This one is classic (cannage quilting), long crossbody chain that can double or be removed, back pocket, versatile day to evening, plenty of room for the larger size, lined in leather, turnlock is super easy and functional, & no loud "CHRISTIAN DIOR" logo. I've been waiting for these for about 6 months. I hope I love them too!


THIS exactly. Even though I like the small one. ALL OF THIS.


----------



## Greentea

Calibb883 said:


> Just got mine today. It’s super cute with the guitar strap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951852


I love this so much! Can you say how much it fits? Maybe compared to some other popular bags like Lady Dior Mini or Chanel mini flap?


----------



## sharcee

I am absolutely drooling over these bags  I’ve never been a big fan of Chanel especially since the price doesn’t warrant the quality anymore and these look like they’d be a great alternative!!! Adding both small and large to my wishlist which will bring my Dior wishlist to well over $16000 CDN >__<


----------



## Oilbird

NOW this is a bag that actually catches my attention! Generally Dior bags are too fussy to me and look like they might date easily which drives me nuts. The large Caro however looks clean, classic and unfussy. Must check this out!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Anyone see any reviews vids on this yet?


----------



## TraceySH

Oilbird said:


> NOW this is a bag that actually catches my attention! Generally Dior bags are too fussy to me and look like they might date easily which drives me nuts. The large Caro however looks clean, classic and unfussy. Must check this out!


I've been using it every day for the last few days. I have no gripes. Really. And for me, that's saying a LOT. It's easy. I don't worry about it. It fits everything I need it to fit, comfortably. It's not a big attention seeker with a recognizable logo, and it's versatile. It's really solid. Dior needed this IMO.


----------



## TraceySH

Massive increase coming on all of Dior globally 2/1 (not RTW, everything else). Caro will be subject to it, over 15%. If you're on the fence, now might be the time to get one...


----------



## Athingofbeauty

monet_notthepainter said:


> Anyone see any reviews vids on this yet?


Emma Anders has a video featuring both sizes on her channel - link to video below!


----------



## hlavie

Do you guys happen to know when will the small beige caro available in US? Thanks!!


----------



## TraceySH

hermessister said:


> Do you guys happen to know when will the small beige caro available in US? Thanks!!


Here's what's coming for summer 21. Oddly, only 1 more in leather, the degrade blue. Others are fabric.


----------



## hlavie

TraceySH said:


> Here's what's coming for summer 21. Oddly, only 1 more in leather, the degrade blue. Others are fabric.


Thanks for the info!

that’s pretty odd! I was hoping to get the small one in beige. Looks like it’s not/will not be available in the US


----------



## Greentea

I need the small one in the blue/gray. Stunning. I am over new Chanel but love the idea of the Chanel mini flap and to me, this one is 100x more fresh and chic  = and that CHAIN


----------



## TraceySH

Greentea said:


> I need the small one in the blue/gray. Stunning. I am over new Chanel but love the idea of the Chanel mini flap and to me, this one is 100x more fresh and chic  = and that CHAIN


Dimensions for Caro small & Chanel rectangular mini are EXACTLY the same, except Caro has the back slip pocket which fits a phone. Better than Chanel I think. Also, you can remove the chain & put another strap on there, OR double the chain strap which you can't do with Chanel.


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> Dimensions for Caro small & Chanel rectangular mini are EXACTLY the same, except Caro has the back slip pocket which fits a phone. Better than Chanel I think. Also, you can remove the chain & put another strap on there, OR double the chain strap which you can't do with Chanel.


----------



## Greentea

Right? This is why I love it! How cute would it be with the monogram canvas strap?


----------



## TraceySH

Greentea said:


> Right? This is why I love it! How cute would it be with the monogram canvas strap?


or even one of the rainbow or tie dye? or denim?


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> or even one of the rainbow or tie dye? or denim?


We need it, Tracey!


----------



## ElectricBoots

TraceySH said:


> I didn't see a thread, or really any pictures here for the new Dior Caro bag! I did purchase in the shearling, and plan on getting a couple more when the rest of Cruise arrives. I was looking for something quintessentially Dior (cannage preferred), but without the loud, noticeable logo, and a bit more user friendly than the Lady Dior. And this is it! The adjustable strap is long enough for crossbody, and the back slip pocket is perfect access for a phone. This is the medium size, which fits about the same as a Chanel reissue 226/ maybe jumbo. It also comes in small.
> 
> View attachment 4906115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906118


OMG I am so here for that shearling! Gorgeous!!


----------



## hlavie

I think this definitely be the next it bag!!! Love the looks and the functionality of it.


----------



## TraceySH

Greentea said:


> We need it, Tracey!


I've got like    4 Dior straps & LOVE them!! I wear them with my Hermes Evelyne's & Jypsiere. They will be perfect with the Caro's!


----------



## hlavie

TraceySH said:


> I've got like    4 Dior straps & LOVE them!! I wear them with my Hermes Evelyne's & Jypsiere. They will be perfect with the Caro's!



do you recommend the shoulder or the adjustable strap?


----------



## TraceySH

hermessister said:


> do you recommend the shoulder or the adjustable strap?


I just have these at this house now, a few back at the other. I like    the crazy ones


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I love the Caro! I am so bummed about a possible price increase! BUT I think the larger Caro looks like a better Chanel Jumbo, but I am wondering about weight, and also about wear and tear.


----------



## averagejoe

Wonderful review from PurseBlog:








						A Look at a New Icon: the Dior Caro Bag - PurseBlog
					

Dior continues its reign as one of the top luxury handbag and fashion houses, but unlike other brands that release countless new styles seasonally, the brand sticks to a select and strong group that…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> I just have these at this house now, a few back at the other. I like    the crazy ones


I love the butterfly strap


----------



## averagejoe

Greentea said:


> I love the butterfly strap


I love Valentino straps. They made that with a dragon design, too! Same designer (Maria Grazia Chiuri and her team), I guess.


----------



## TraceySH

Greentea said:


> I love the butterfly strap


Still MGC, but for Valentino


----------



## coniglietta

Athingofbeauty said:


> I've just seen the video of this bag on YouTube and it works amazing!! I don't have any dior as yet, but I think this may be my first purchase. If anyone has any modelling pics, please upload them!!




I saw this same video and the caro immediately went on my radar. I love the clean lines and size. I was also pleasantly surprised to see it comes with two straps.


----------



## averagejoe

coniglietta said:


> I saw this same video and the caro immediately went on my radar. I love the clean lines and size. I was also pleasantly surprised to see it comes with two straps.


I love this bag! It only comes with the chain strap which can be removed by the leather belt portion. The thick fabric strap is sold separately, but it looks awesome with the bag.


----------



## Gamander

Calibb883 said:


> Just got mine today. It’s super cute with the guitar strap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951852


Is that guitar strap the blue or black one? It looks amazing with that strap. I like how it makes it more casual than with the chain.


----------



## Chrysje

TraceySH said:


> Massive increase coming on all of Dior globally 2/1 (not RTW, everything else). Caro will be subject to it, over 15%. If you're on the fence, now might be the time to get one...


THIS was the information I’ve been searching for. In the price increase thread they mention it happening in the US, Canada etc. But not specifically mentioning worldwide/Europe. Thank you so much for this info! I asked my SA to put away a mini lady Dior just in case the price increase happened LOL. Your source said the price increase is really worldwide?  Too bad but all the brands have been doing crazy increases lately so nothing to do about it except react ahead and buy now haha.

About the Caro bag..I also really like it. I really did not like the 30 montaigne or bobby bag enough to buy one and was really pissed of when the diorama got discontinued and the 30 montaigne was supposed to “replace” it. But this new Caro bag really does something for me..especially in lighter colors like the grey ❤
My apologies for being offtopic but how do you feel about the dark gold color and amaranth? I was thinking of getting the mini lady dior either in black with silver, dark gold or amaranth (maybe I will get 2 out of 3 as wanting to buy a few mini lady dior bags eventually anyway but now avoiding to pay more because of price increase).  Really not sure yet.. or maybe one small grey Caro and one mini lady Dior as you said th Caro will also increase. I really love  the grey color of the Caro in the pictures you posted ❤ so may be an option on the table now as well once I see it in person.


----------



## coniglietta

averagejoe said:


> I love this bag! It only comes with the chain strap which can be removed by the leather belt portion. The thick fabric strap is sold separately, but it looks awesome with the bag.



Bummer about the one strap, but I do love the idea of the option to switch it out with another. It gives the bag a different vibe and makes it very versatile.


----------



## averagejoe

Chrysje said:


> THIS was the information I’ve been searching for. In the price increase thread they mention it happening in the US, Canada etc. But not specifically mentioning worldwide/Europe. Thank you so much for this info! I asked my SA to put away a mini lady Dior just in case the price increase happened LOL. Your source said the price increase is really worldwide?  Too bad but all the brands have been doing crazy increases lately so nothing to do about it except react ahead and buy now haha.
> 
> About the Caro bag..I also really like it. I really did not like the 30 montaigne or bobby bag enough to buy one and was really pissed of when the diorama got discontinued and the 30 montaigne was supposed to “replace” it. But this new Caro bag really does something for me..especially in lighter colors like the grey ❤
> My apologies for being offtopic but how do you feel about the dark gold color and amaranth? I was thinking of getting the mini lady dior either in black with silver, dark gold or amaranth (maybe I will get 2 out of 3 as wanting to buy a few mini lady dior bags eventually anyway but now avoiding to pay more because of price increase).  Really not sure yet.. or maybe one small grey Caro and one mini lady Dior as you said th Caro will also increase. I really love  the grey color of the Caro in the pictures you posted ❤ so may be an option on the table now as well once I see it in person.
> 
> View attachment 4964496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964497


The metallic is beautiful, but I would choose the Amaranth instead because the metallic finish can wear down over time, especially around the handles and flap closure.

If the Caro appeals to you, then I suggest one Lady Dior plus a Caro instead of two Lady Dior bags.


----------



## hlavie

What do you guys think about the Rose Des Vents color? Has anyone seen it in real life? Is it too pink?


----------



## hlzpenguin

hermessister said:


> What do you guys think about the Rose Des Vents color? Has anyone seen it in real life? Is it too pink?


Looks like this in picture.


----------



## Chrysje

averagejoe said:


> The metallic is beautiful, but I would choose the Amaranth instead because the metallic finish can wear down over time, especially around the handles and flap closure.
> 
> If the Caro appeals to you, then I suggest one Lady Dior plus a Caro instead of two Lady Dior bags.


Yessss good point on the metallic even if it is gorgeous. Unfortunately when metallic finish wears down, I find bags to look a bit “dirty“. Thank you for your reply and good advice @averagejoe


----------



## umichmm

I bought the small RdV and it was surprisingly neutral. It’s a nice beigey rose in my opinion and was easier to wear than the gray and blue (two others I considered.) I would have wavered if there was a small beige for the US but I’m happy with the rose!!



hermessister said:


> What do you guys think about the Rose Des Vents color? Has anyone seen it in real life? Is it too pink?


----------



## cly_forever

TraceySH said:


> Still MGC, but for Valentino


Sorry but what is MGC?


----------



## hlzpenguin

cly_forever said:


> Sorry but what is MGC?


The designer Maria Grazia Chiuri


----------



## hlavie

umichmm said:


> I bought the small RdV and it was surprisingly neutral. It’s a nice beigey rose in my opinion and was easier to wear than the gray and blue (two others I considered.) I would have wavered if there was a small beige for the US but I’m happy with the rose!!


Would love to see your mod shot!  

thanks for the insight!!❤️


----------



## cly_forever

hlzpenguin said:


> The designer Maria Grazia Chiuri


Ahhhh....thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the white. I did get it, the color to me is a perfect year round ivory! I liked it better than the beige.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sharing some mod shots of my new Small Caro in black with silver hardware. I changed my mind from initially wanting the larger version in grey as I am missing a small black mini bag. This may not be my last one, though. The details are amazing and I already foresee the bag assuming a crucial role in my collection.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of my new Small Caro in black with silver hardware. I changed my mind from initially wanting the larger version in grey as I am missing a small black mini bag. This may not be my last one, though. The details are amazing and I already foresee the bag assuming a crucial role in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4969931
> View attachment 4969932
> View attachment 4969930


It looks amazing on you!! I have yet to see the small with SHW avail here in the USA. It's a perfect mini black bag, I like    it much more than Chanel's version! Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of my new Small Caro in black with silver hardware. I changed my mind from initially wanting the larger version in grey as I am missing a small black mini bag. This may not be my last one, though. The details are amazing and I already foresee the bag assuming a crucial role in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4969931
> View attachment 4969932
> View attachment 4969930


It looks amazing on you!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> It looks amazing on you!! I have yet to see the small with SHW avail here in the USA. It's a perfect mini black bag, I like    it much more than Chanel's version! Congrats!



This was exactly my thought. I sold all of my Chanel Rectangular Minis at one point as they all seemed misshapen and uneven to me (I prefer edge stitching on them as it seems to make the Minis more structured and straight but only few Minis have it) so I've been left without a black mini handbag for a few years now. When my SA messaged me that she had a black with silver available I was sold. Not only does it look better than the Chanel Mini, it's also a lot more practical and crafted with a lot more attention to detail. 



averagejoe said:


> It looks amazing on you!



Thank you, @averagejoe! Not my best look but the bag seems to elevate any outfit.


----------



## spl18k

Calibb883 said:


> The strap that it comes with is really difficult to take off. It took my SA a few minutes to unhook them. I couldn’t figure out how to take it off when I got home so I had to text my SA to send me a video  I was trying to find YouTube reviews but there’s not many reviews on this bag yet.



Hi! I just bought the same Caro as you but I can’t seem to figure out how to detach the chain strap! Would you mind forwarding the video of how to do it? Thanks so much,
Sonia x


----------



## umichmm

spl18k said:


> Hi! I just bought the same Caro as you but I can’t seem to figure out how to detach the chain strap! Would you mind forwarding the video of how to do it? Thanks so much,
> Sonia x



Oh it took me way too long to figure it out. Mid chain, two of the chains have little notches- when you move the chains to the side, they slide apart, which “breaks” the chain so you can slide it out.


----------



## Stratford

TraceySH said:


> Mod pics. Forgive the hybrid gym clothes with presentable-wear. I am 5’9”.


LOVE those leggings!!!


----------



## Stratford

Chrysje said:


> Yessss good point on the metallic even if it is gorgeous. Unfortunately when metallic finish wears down, I find bags to look a bit “dirty“. Thank you for your reply and good advice @averagejoe


Do you guys find that the metallics do that on lizard skin bags? Or other “exotics”?


----------



## spl18k

umichmm said:


> Oh it took me way too long to figure it out. Mid chain, two of the chains have little notches- when you move the chains to the side, they slide apart, which “breaks” the chain so you can slide it out.


Thank you, you’ve saved me hours  xxx


----------



## umichmm

spl18k said:


> Thank you, you’ve saved me hours  xxx



I kept going back to the website and confirming they said it was a removable strap. And I’d look at the strap and be like, it doesn’t slide out tho. Back and forth  finally I watch Dior’s “the making of” large size and watched them assemble it and thought... sonofabiscuit, it’s in the links mid chain?? Et voila.


----------



## casey3ztx

I bought the small Rose des Vents Caro this weekend and of course the price is the same now as it was before.  LOL.  I would love to see what others are able to fit in this bag...it is a little smaller than I was expecting but the back pocket can hold my phone which is a HUGE plus!


----------



## baghagg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of my new Small Caro in black with silver hardware. I changed my mind from initially wanting the larger version in grey as I am missing a small black mini bag. This may not be my last one, though. The details are amazing and I already foresee the bag assuming a crucial role in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4969931
> View attachment 4969932
> View attachment 4969930


Gorgeous bag and I also LOVE your sweater coat.  May I ask who makes it?


----------



## pinkorchid20

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous bag and I also LOVE your sweater coat.  May I ask who makes it?


Of course! It’s Weekend Max Mara (100% virgin wool) from the fall/winter 20/21 collection. You may still be able to find it.


----------



## hlzpenguin

casey3ztx said:


> I bought the small Rose des Vents Caro this weekend and of course the price is the same now as it was before.  LOL.  I would love to see what others are able to fit in this bag...it is a little smaller than I was expecting but the back pocket can hold my phone which is a HUGE plus!


I got mine too. I was able to fit a key holder, a lipstick, a phone, and a card holder in it. I am sure it can fit more than that. I love the back pocket too!


----------



## lallybelle

There should be a medium size...


----------



## baghagg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Of course! It’s Weekend Max Mara (100% virgin wool) from the fall/winter 20/21 collection. You may still be able to find it.


I KNEW I liked it!  I was looking at this in the store a few months back, but I didn't have enough time that day to try on, etc, and I haven't been back there since..  thank you.


----------



## misspin9y

This version may not be for everyone, but I’ve been looking for a denim bag and felt this style and color of denim was just the right mix as a fun addition. I love how the details stand out.


----------



## hlzpenguin

misspin9y said:


> This version may not be for everyone, but I’ve been looking for a denim bag and felt this style and color of denim was just the right mix as a fun addition. I love how the details stand out.


I’m not a denim bag person but when I saw this...OMG!


----------



## casey3ztx

For those of you with the small Caro, how are you using the slip pocket inside the bag (not the zippered one)?


----------



## Greentea

misspin9y said:


> This version may not be for everyone, but I’ve been looking for a denim bag and felt this style and color of denim was just the right mix as a fun addition. I love how the details stand out.


This is so fresh for spring and summer. I love it!!


----------



## Greentea

pinkorchid20 said:


> This was exactly my thought. I sold all of my Chanel Rectangular Minis at one point as they all seemed misshapen and uneven to me (I prefer edge stitching on them as it seems to make the Minis more structured and straight but only few Minis have it) so I've been left without a black mini handbag for a few years now. When my SA messaged me that she had a black with silver available I was sold. Not only does it look better than the Chanel Mini, it's also a lot more practical and crafted with a lot more attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @averagejoe! Not my best look but the bag seems to elevate any outfit.


This a thousand times. I probably say this too often here, but whatever. I have a 12 year old classic small Chanel flap with the real gold HW, and it is miles beyond the new Chanels I've tried on lately, quality wise. The leather, stitching, HW still look brand new. It is simply a perfectly crafted bag and you can tell something extra went into the care and construction of their bags back then. I do not see that anymore and the prices do not warrant what you're getting. Dior bags, on the other hand, are worth the price, which is actually so much less. Resell value is the only thing Chanel has going for it above Dior, IMO. But when I get my Caro and mini Lady Dior, pry them out of my cold dead hands before I try to sell them!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Does anyone know if there are more colors coming out?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I just saw this! PreFall 21:


----------



## TraceySH

I received this one yesterday, and the color is much better IRL than on the site! I wish Dior would come out with more large sized in leathers, and silver hardware, cuz then I could finally just get rid of my Chanel's for basics!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> I received this one yesterday, and the color is much better IRL than on the site! I wish Dior would come out with more large sized in leathers, and silver hardware, cuz then I could finally just get rid of my Chanel's for basics!


Congratulations!  You picked another beautiful bag!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I received this one yesterday, and the color is much better IRL than on the site! I wish Dior would come out with more large sized in leathers, and silver hardware, cuz then I could finally just get rid of my Chanel's for basics!


Absolutely beautiful! All their new gradient bags look so nice (I'm a sucker for gradient finishes, as you can see in my avatar photo).


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely beautiful! All their new gradient bags look so nice (I'm a sucker for gradient finishes, as you can see in my avatar photo).


Yes I do see that!! I wish they would have made another combo like pink/red so I could have bought a pair  but just this blue. It’s definitely more Smokey IRL than the brighter blue posted on the site, which I didn’t actually like. Now, Dior, more leather Caro colors please???


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  You picked another beautiful bag!


Thank you! It’s much prettier than I thought! I just don’t like that It’s lambskin tho...


----------



## so_sofya1985

TraceySH said:


> I received this one yesterday, and the color is much better IRL than on the site! I wish Dior would come out with more large sized in leathers, and silver hardware, cuz then I could finally just get rid of my Chanel's for basics!


I have been keeping an eye on this bag! How do you feel about it? Is it everything you imagined it would be ?


----------



## TraceySH

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have been keeping an eye on this bag! How do you feel about it? Is it everything you imagined it would be ?


I LOVE MY CARO'S!!!!!!!!!! I would buy every color under the sun if they made them in large size. I am so sad they didn't offer the pink ombre in the large too!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

TraceySH said:


> I LOVE MY CARO'S!!!!!!!!!! I would buy every color under the sun if they made them in large size. I am so sad they didn't offer the pink ombre in the large too!!!!


Oh wow! I guess you have a few! Once stores open in the uk it’s on my to do list I swear! Lovely bag you have there well done on your purchase!


----------



## Greentea

I need to see these in person, but for some reason the cloud blue looks more gray to me than the gray in certain photos and lighting situations. I think it's darker too?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Omg. What do you think about this new color?


----------



## averagejoe

hlzpenguin said:


> Omg. What do you think about this new color?
> View attachment 5035244


It is very nice and classic! Goes with jeans and practically everything else.


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> Omg. What do you think about this new color?
> View attachment 5035244


I wish it came in large!!! Fall books come out tomorrow or Monday, so I am hoping more Caro in large size in LEATHER!


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> I wish it came in large!!! Fall books come out tomorrow or Monday, so I am hoping more Caro in large size in LEATHER!


Yeah!! Are you getting all the new colors in the large size?


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> Yeah!! Are you getting all the new colors in the large size?


If there are any, most likely yes! I just hate that they made colors I would have wanted only in small.


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> If there are any, most likely yes! I just hate that they made colors I would have wanted only in small.


You are right. I just realized that the color selections are not the same for small and large. Ugh! That indigo gradient in large looks great though


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> You are right. I just realized that the color selections are not the same for small and large. Ugh! That indigo gradient in large looks great though


I love it too! I wish it was in calf not lamb, but their lamb is pretty hardy. So the green, pink, pink ombre, caramel above, etc. were ONLY MADE IN SMALL!!!!!! Dumb Dior people


----------



## casey3ztx

That caramel color is amazing!  I love it!


----------



## cly_forever

averagejoe said:


> It is very nice and classic! Goes with jeans and practically everything else.


 
I completely agree! I saw the same colour last week in the boutique, and after trying it on, I was surprised how amazing it looks on casual attire. I was wearing black top and mid-blue jeans. This colour is more interesting and classy that Chanel 19's caramel, I must say.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok. Caro coming for fall! Large coming in matte black, taupe, silver and sequins.


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> Ok. Caro coming for fall! Large coming in matte black, taupe, silver and sequins.


What happened to those small pac-man-like ones?


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> What happened to those small pac-man-like ones?


That’s exactly what I texted my SA when I saw them.


----------



## Ellie1647

TraceySH said:


> I LOVE MY CARO'S!!!!!!!!!! I would buy every color under the sun if they made them in large size. I am so sad they didn't offer the pink ombre in the large too!!!!


Hi Tracey. Do you find it easy to open and close that large flap? I like the look of large Caro very much but I am not sure if the size of the flap is sabotaging its functionality. Your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## TraceySH

Ellie1647 said:


> Hi Tracey. Do you find it easy to open and close that large flap? I like the look of large Caro very much but I am not sure if the size of the flap is sabotaging its functionality. Your reply is much appreciated.


Hi there! It's not hard at all. I find the LD much more difficult & fussy than the Caro! It's my favorite Dior bag in terms of functionality since the (R)evolution a few years back. I would put easily on par with a Chanel flap or the Chanel 19 for ease of use.


----------



## Ellie1647

TraceySH said:


> Hi there! It's not hard at all. I find the LD much more difficult & fussy than the Caro! It's my favorite Dior bag in terms of functionality since the (R)evolution a few years back. I would put easily on par with a Chanel flap or the Chanel 19 for ease of use.


Thank you!


----------



## beyondbeing

Hello, 
Does anyone know whether the Dior Caro in large or small size is similar to the Diorama in medium size (in terms of capacity wise)? Thanks!


----------



## Gucciforeveranddior

hi , Im very tempted by the gradient blue - but I would probably re-sell the bag and swap again. Does anyone have any thoughts on the value going forward of the gradient leather compared to a more classic imo full colour? tia


----------



## averagejoe

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> hi , Im very tempted by the gradient blue - but I would probably re-sell the bag and swap again. Does anyone have any thoughts on the value going forward of the gradient leather compared to a more classic imo full colour? tia


I suggest that if you are buying a Lady Dior, then don't resell it, because it will depreciate. Most designer bags do, with very few exceptions. 

If the gradient blue appeals to you (and it is very beautiful), then get it. Don't get a colour your may not like as much due to resale value.


----------



## Gucciforeveranddior

averagejoe said:


> I suggest that if you are buying a Lady Dior, then don't resell it, because it will depreciate. Most designer bags do, with very few exceptions.
> 
> If the gradient blue appeals to you (and it is very beautiful), then get it. Don't get a colour your may not like as much due to resale value.


I sold a black lady Dior for just 1300! They really do depreciate.


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> I've got like    4 Dior straps & LOVE them!! I wear them with my Hermes Evelyne's & Jypsiere. They will be perfect with the Caro's!


Hi @TraceySH! Love your action pic in this thread and I would love to see an action pic of the Dior straps with your other bags (both Dior and Hermes) if you have the time! Apologies for the OT request And thank you for all of the information you already provided on this thread!  Hugs


----------



## XCCX

So ladies and gents.. I’m contemplating getting the caro in a nude color.. can’t decide on size.. which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## averagejoe

XCCX said:


> So ladies and gents.. I’m contemplating getting the caro in a nude color.. can’t decide on size.. which one do you prefer and why?


I think you should try them on to see which size looks best on you, and suits your lifestyle. I personally like the small and new medium the most, but if they don't fit what you want to carry, then they may not be very practical.


----------



## XCCX

I didn’t know there’s a new medium!


averagejoe said:


> I think you should try them on to see which size looks best on you, and suits your lifestyle. I personally like the small and new medium the most, but if they don't fit what you want to carry, then they may not be very practical.


----------



## mika7777777

XCCX said:


> I didn’t know there’s a new medium!


I saw the medium once on their website and bookmarked it but now the link is broken. It was 24cm, I think, right between the large (28cm) and small (20cm). Does anybody know why it’s not on the website anymore? Did it sell out right away?


----------



## stockcharlie

I do not see the medium online, but think that would be a nice size! Currently the small Caro fits my iphone 12 mini, a card holder, hand sanitizer, car key and then not much space for anything else.

Off topic - I'm considering buying a guitar strap for the gray Caro and hoping that I could use it for the black LD pouch too. Between gray, black and blue strap - which one do you all think would work the best? I'm also hoping to get a blush bag sometimes, perhaps 30M or saddle.


----------



## mika7777777

I saved one picture back when I saw it on the Dior’s website. I should have saved all pictures, now that it seems impossible to find it!


----------



## tmk_fr

I just heard from an SA that the medium size is coming out the first week of June (3rd I think) along with its own selection of colors for that size. I was in the store comparing the small (which I found to be almost like a fanny pack/belt bag on me) and the large (similar to the size of a CF Jumbo but with a much shorter strap) and wishing there was a medium option and the SA confirmed and said she would give me a ring once the mediums are available. 
I can't wait to see the color combos because I would love to see more options with the silver hardware.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks for the update!


----------



## tmk_fr

Just stumbled upon an IG post from Dior that revealed a working link for the medium version. Looks like the dimensions will be 25.5 x 15.5 x 8 cm. https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/products...edium?utm_source=IGShopping&utm_medium=Social


----------



## tmk_fr

A quick Google image search this morning revealed one of the colors and the price point for the medium version (€3200). I think I'm in love... I was hoping for some shade of pink (although this is technically "taupe"). Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Ellie1647

tmk_fr said:


> A quick Google image search this morning revealed one of the colors and the price point for the medium version (€3200). I think I'm in love... I was hoping for some shade of pink (although this is technically "taupe"). Can't wait to see it in person!


Thank you, please keep us updated!


----------



## TraceySH

Here we go!


----------



## TraceySH

More..


----------



## daisyfair

That taupe color with the gold hardware is stunning!


----------



## Ellie1647

I was waiting for a grey in medium (the grey in the large size). Hope it happens.


----------



## TraceySH

Ellie1647 said:


> I was waiting for a grey in medium (the grey in the large size). Hope it happens.


So there are 3 sizes now....still large & small, but a new medium size also. Too small for me!


----------



## TraceySH

Another one - this is the MACROcannage version of a large!


----------



## Ellie1647

TraceySH said:


> So there are 3 sizes now....still large & small, but a new medium size also. Too small for me!


Thanks for the pics, very helpful. There is some thing about large which makes it the most appealing of the 3, not to mentionit has more space...


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Another one - this is the MACROcannage version of a large!


I LOVE this large Cannage version! It also is supposed to come out on the St. Honore style. I think the large Cannage goes so well with the over-sized CD lock.


----------



## TraceySH

Ellie1647 said:


> Thanks for the pics, very helpful. There is some thing about large which makes it the most appealing of the 3, not to mentionit has more space...


For me, the large is the perfect size actually! And it's not THAT big either.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE this large Cannage version! It also is supposed to come out on the St. Honore style. I think the large Cannage goes so well with the over-sized CD lock.


I agree! I love that it's a tad different too. Part of what's being released next week. It's the only leather version of the Caro being released next week in the large size tho. Boo.


----------



## diorwhore123

Hi all! I am having problems deciding the next Dior bag I should get and was hoping to get some insight. I am looking for a bag that would be perfect for everyday use but I’m torn over the various styles. I love this beige canvas Caro, but I’m not sure about how careful i will have to be with it if I am treating it as an everyday bag...... on the other hand, the Saddle and the D-lite in the reverse Toile De Jouy also look very practical and durable because of the dark canvas. What are your thoughts? What do you think about the fabric large Caro vs the Reverse Saddle/D lite? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 880

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi all! I am having problems deciding the next Dior bag I should get and was hoping to get some insight. I am looking for a bag that would be perfect for everyday use but I’m torn over the various styles. I love this beige canvas Caro, but I’m not sure about how careful i will have to be with it if I am treating it as an everyday bag...... on the other hand, the Saddle and the D-lite in the reverse Toile De Jouy also look very practical and durable because of the dark canvas. What are your thoughts? What do you think about the fabric large Caro vs the Reverse Saddle/D lite? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!



if you love the beige caro, get it! It’s gorgeous, easy to carry and classic Shoulder flap.

@averagejoe wrote about the durability of Dior canvas here:





						Cleaning, Care and Repair of Your Dior
					

I'm curious on how to clean or care or does it stand up to wear the dior saddle in the oblique...specifically the versions that have the fabric handle?  I'm debating between these too but really love the embroidery one.  I have multiple other bags so it won't be an "everyday" bag as I rotate...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




i have a lady dior in the around the world canvas embroidery, black hw, and it’s inadvertently gone through rain with no issues, so I th8nk the dark canvas you are considering will be more practical, but cannot fill your need for a light horizontal shoulder flap carry. I do find the top handles a bit cumbersome, and the medium a bit bulky, but I loved the bag enough to disregard.

The saddle is an acquired taste IMO. If you are hesitating, then don’t buy.


----------



## averagejoe

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi all! I am having problems deciding the next Dior bag I should get and was hoping to get some insight. I am looking for a bag that would be perfect for everyday use but I’m torn over the various styles. I love this beige canvas Caro, but I’m not sure about how careful i will have to be with it if I am treating it as an everyday bag...... on the other hand, the Saddle and the D-lite in the reverse Toile De Jouy also look very practical and durable because of the dark canvas. What are your thoughts? What do you think about the fabric large Caro vs the Reverse Saddle/D lite? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


I suggest the D-lite in this case. I think it makes the Lady Dior much less delicate compared to lambskin and dresses it down more casually, too. I think it is most likely to keep its shape the best of the 3 canvas designs, too.

I personally like the Caro better in quilted calfskin. 

The darker canvas of the Reverse Toile de Jouy would help hide dirt and stains better, although with proper care (i.e. using clean hands to handle the bag), the canvas shouldn't get dirty enough to see.


----------



## diorwhore123

880 said:


> if you love the beige caro, get it! It’s gorgeous, easy to carry and classic Shoulder flap.
> 
> @averagejoe wrote about the durability of Dior canvas here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning, Care and Repair of Your Dior
> 
> 
> I'm curious on how to clean or care or does it stand up to wear the dior saddle in the oblique...specifically the versions that have the fabric handle?  I'm debating between these too but really love the embroidery one.  I have multiple other bags so it won't be an "everyday" bag as I rotate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a lady dior in the around the world canvas embroidery, black hw, and it’s inadvertently gone through rain with no issues, so I th8nk the dark canvas you are considering will be more practical, but cannot fill your need for a light horizontal shoulder flap carry. I do find the top handles a bit cumbersome, and the medium a bit bulky, but I loved the bag enough to disregard.
> 
> The saddle is an acquired taste IMO. If you are hesitating, then don’t buy.
> 
> JMO though!



I have the same Lady D-Lite as you! So really, I shouldn't be getting another one... However, I really do like the reverse TDJ as I think it's such a classic dior style without having it scream "Dior" if that makes sense, and the combination of the TDJ and the Lady D-Lite looks so beautiful. The Dior Saddle is also so lovely too, I have one and I can definitely see myself adding a more casual fabric one into my collection. I do love the beige Caro, but I worry that I won't enjoy the bag as much if I'm constantly worrying about whether things will accidentally stain that light beige canvas. Argh!! I can't decide


----------



## diorwhore123

averagejoe said:


> I suggest the D-lite in this case. I think it makes the Lady Dior much less delicate compared to lambskin and dresses it down more casually, too. I think it is most likely to keep its shape the best of the 3 canvas designs, too.
> 
> I personally like the Caro better in quilted calfskin.
> 
> The darker canvas of the Reverse Toile de Jouy would help hide dirt and stains better, although with proper care (i.e. using clean hands to handle the bag), the canvas shouldn't get dirty enough to see.



I agree that the D-lite is a perfect blend of functionality and style as the classic shape with more casual materials gives me so many ways to wear the bag. However, I already have one, and I'm not sure whether I should be adding another one... I tried on the calfskin Caro today and thought it just looked too serious for me if that makes sense.... Do you know if the beige canvas is treated? That would help me breathe a sigh of relief. What do you think of the Saddle?


----------



## averagejoe

diorwhore123 said:


> I agree that the D-lite is a perfect blend of functionality and style as the classic shape with more casual materials gives me so many ways to wear the bag. However, I already have one, and I'm not sure whether I should be adding another one... I tried on the calfskin Caro today and thought it just looked too serious for me if that makes sense.... Do you know if the beige canvas is treated? That would help me breathe a sigh of relief. What do you think of the Saddle?


The canvas isn't treated, although it has a lot of variations in its texture, so it may be able to better hide stains that aren't dark. 

I think the Saddle is nice, although the D-lite looks better with this design. I know you said that you already have one, but maybe this is the case to justify a second one. It is an iconic Lady Dior bag, after all, so you won't won't run the risk of the bag being discontinued and looking outdated.


----------



## TraceySH

Buying a bunch of Caro bags this week, so just wanted to post some fun pictures from my SA as I sorted through my buy list!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Buying a bunch of Caro bags this week, so just wanted to post some fun pictures from my SA as I sorted through my buy list!!
> 
> View attachment 5098418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098424
> View attachment 5098418
> View attachment 5098419
> View attachment 5098420
> View attachment 5098421
> View attachment 5098422
> View attachment 5098423
> View attachment 5098424


Thank you for sharing! Your SA has the most beautifully arranged pictures. What a pleasure to look at. Also looking forward to your additions!


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Your SA has the most beautifully arranged pictures. What a pleasure to look at. Also looking forward to your additions!


He is a dream! I truly love him to the moon and back. I got 6. 3 small, 2 medium & a large. The large is the macro which isn't in yet, 3 small come tomorrow (I got the acid green (neon yellow), nude pink & red), medium come Friday (taupe & silver). 

It's the bag that fits my lifestyle best right now! I do love Chanel but selection/ color/ quality is so spotty that it's exhausting finding what I want. LV I truly love their RTW but just can't seem to ever enjoy carrying the bags. Hermes also love but sometimes I dig me a little fancy


----------



## mika7777777

TraceySH said:


> Another one - this is the MACROcannage version of a large!


This is gorgeous!! I didn't really like the way the Cannage quilting looked on large, but this macro version looks so good and proportional!


----------



## mika7777777

I see the Medium available on the US site finally!









						Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Supple Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin with Cannage stitching. The supple bag features a flap adorned with an antique gold-finish metal 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume bottle. The detachable chain...




					www.dior.com


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> He is a dream! I truly love him to the moon and back. I got 6. 3 small, 2 medium & a large. The large is the macro which isn't in yet, 3 small come tomorrow (I got the acid green (neon yellow), nude pink & red), medium come Friday (taupe & silver).
> 
> It's the bag that fits my lifestyle best right now! I do love Chanel but selection/ color/ quality is so spotty that it's exhausting finding what I want. LV I truly love their RTW but just can't seem to ever enjoy carrying the bags. Hermes also love but sometimes I dig me a little fancy


I love that you‘re going all in when a bag excites you. It’s a wonderful and practical model. Less stiff and conservative than the Chanel classic flap (which I also love but only wear occasionally given it‘s a tad too formal). Has it already replaced your 19s?
Agree on everything else you mentioned and you actually purchased my favorites. Keen to hear your thoughts when they arrive! My boutique did not have the new ones in but I hope for Friday.


----------



## mika7777777

Ellie1647 said:


> I was waiting for a grey in medium (the grey in the large size). Hope it happens.



It happened, @Ellie1647 the gray in medium is available on the US site!









						Medium Dior Caro Bag Gray Supple Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The medium silhouette is crafted in gray calfskin with Cannage topstitching. The supple bag features a flap adorned with an antique gold-finish metal 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume bottle. The...




					www.dior.com


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> I love that you‘re going all in when a bag excites you. It’s a wonderful and practical model. Less stiff and conservative than the Chanel classic flap (which I also love but only wear occasionally given it‘s a tad too formal). Has it already replaced your 19s?
> Agree on everything else you mentioned and you actually purchased my favorites. Keen to hear your thoughts when they arrive! My boutique did not have the new ones in but I hope for Friday.


I went through THREE ROUNDS of buying up Chanel 19's, each time trying SO HARD to love them.  But no. It just never took. Every time I wear one of my Caro (I have 3 large already) I just love to stare at it and feel the leather. It's such an amazing bag (for me). One big thing about Dior is that hype typically doesn't play a role in exclusivity/ accessibility (unless it's the Dior Jordan's or something) so if you want something, you can get it. In that vein, I applaud Dior for being able to keep up with the bigger houses whose sales I believe are augmented substantially by the aforementioned.


----------



## mika7777777

@TraceySH May I ask if the new Taupe color has a pink hue? In the pictures, it does and reminds me of the Chanel dark beige (which wasn't too dark at all) from a few years ago, that had a beautiful pink hue.


----------



## daisyfair

TraceySH said:


> He is a dream! I truly love him to the moon and back. I got 6. 3 small, 2 medium & a large. The large is the macro which isn't in yet, 3 small come tomorrow (I got the acid green (neon yellow), nude pink & red), medium come Friday (taupe & silver).
> 
> It's the bag that fits my lifestyle best right now! I do love Chanel but selection/ color/ quality is so spotty that it's exhausting finding what I want. LV I truly love their RTW but just can't seem to ever enjoy carrying the bags. Hermes also love but sometimes I dig me a little fancy


Wow! I love your choices. What a gorgeous bag! Your SA really is a keeper! I'd love to hear your thoughts on the warm taupe color, since I haven't been able to see it in person. Sometimes it looks like a light mocha color and other times it looks almost gray with a purple undertone. So hard to tell from pics!


----------



## amandang

Hi all! Sharing some photos I took of the Medium Gray and Taupe, both are so so beautiful. I feel the Taupe shows up differently in white lighting and it was more mid toned nudish pink to me. The photos here are not fully accurate as it looks darker than irl. I had a difficult time choosing between the two, but in the end the Gray won over my heart!


----------



## TraceySH

amandang said:


> Hi all! Sharing some photos I took of the Medium Gray and Taupe, both are so so beautiful. I feel the Taupe shows up differently in white lighting and it was more mid toned nudish pink to me. The photos here are not fully accurate as it looks darker than irl. I had a difficult time choosing between the two, but in the end the Gray won over my heart!


Thank you for all the pictures!! I already have the grey in large, so taupe was an easy choice. But if I didn't already have it, grey with that gold hardware is just TDF!


----------



## cly_forever

amandang said:


> Hi all! Sharing some photos I took of the Medium Gray and Taupe, both are so so beautiful. I feel the Taupe shows up differently in white lighting and it was more mid toned nudish pink to me. The photos here are not fully accurate as it looks darker than irl. I had a difficult time choosing between the two, but in the end the Gray won over my heart!



Congratulations! 
Both the Gray and Taupe are so beautiful and ladylike, in my opinion. 
I would not be able to decide in a day!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> I went through THREE ROUNDS of buying up Chanel 19's, each time trying SO HARD to love them.  But no. It just never took. Every time I wear one of my Caro (I have 3 large already) I just love to stare at it and feel the leather. It's such an amazing bag (for me). One big thing about Dior is that hype typically doesn't play a role in exclusivity/ accessibility (unless it's the Dior Jordan's or something) so if you want something, you can get it. In that vein, I applaud Dior for being able to keep up with the bigger houses whose sales I believe are augmented substantially by the aforementioned.


I had the feeling that was the case. I’ve had 5 19s and sold all of them pretty quickly, only to try it again each time. It’s a casual bag and in theory should have been perfect but it just never convinced me. The Caro (and Dior in general) just feel a lot more substantial and versatile. And while I understand many refrain from purchasing Dior fearing the bags will end up at the outlet, I actually prefer not seeing them around everywhere I go. To me it doesn’t matter if the Caro will be discontinued at some point as it has very classic elements and I see it working for me for many years to come. The size variety and availability are a big plus.


----------



## Tasha1

Oh @TraceySH 

the bright colours are tempting

I don't care when the bag is discontinued. If I like her, I carry her with pleasure.
I see too many Chanel around and I like Chanel 19 remotely


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> I had the feeling that was the case. I’ve had 5 19s and sold all of them pretty quickly, only to try it again each time. It’s a casual bag and in theory should have been perfect but it just never convinced me. The Caro (and Dior in general) just feel a lot more substantial and versatile. And while I understand many refrain from purchasing Dior fearing the bags will end up at the outlet, I actually prefer not seeing them around everywhere I go. To me it doesn’t matter if the Caro will be discontinued at some point as it has very classic elements and I see it working for me for many years to come. The size variety and availability are a big plus.


ITA with your last sentiment and have thought of that too. It has all the classic dior elements regardless of it’s discontinued. Like the Miss Dior!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Oh @TraceySH
> 
> the bright colours are tempting
> 
> I don't care when the bag is discontinued. If I like her, I carry her with pleasure.
> I see too many Chanel around and I like Chanel 19 remotely


The brights are what hooked me with the small. I normally would avoid that size but... I couldn’t


----------



## mika7777777

amandang said:


> Hi all! Sharing some photos I took of the Medium Gray and Taupe, both are so so beautiful. I feel the Taupe shows up differently in white lighting and it was more mid toned nudish pink to me. The photos here are not fully accurate as it looks darker than irl. I had a difficult time choosing between the two, but in the end the Gray won over my heart!



Thank you so much for posting pics, and sharing your input on the new taupe color. I think I need one. I am torn between black and taupe. Black has a perfect edgy look especially with a separate canvas strap. And the taupe looks perfect for a warmer weather, and it's just a really pretty color.


----------



## mika7777777

pinkorchid20 said:


> I had the feeling that was the case. I’ve had 5 19s and sold all of them pretty quickly, only to try it again each time. It’s a casual bag and in theory should have been perfect but it just never convinced me. The Caro (and Dior in general) just feel a lot more substantial and versatile. And while I understand many refrain from purchasing Dior fearing the bags will end up at the outlet, I actually prefer not seeing them around everywhere I go. To me it doesn’t matter if the Caro will be discontinued at some point as it has very classic elements and I see it working for me for many years to come. The size variety and availability are a big plus.



I had a similar experience. I had a C19 in the small size. It was a love at first sight. But after using it a few times, I knew it wasn't for me. It just didn't look "right" on me, and I didn't like the heavy chains. Caro was a love at first sight, too. I hope it will work out (I have a feeling it will!).


----------



## amandang

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you so much for posting pics, and sharing your input on the new taupe color. I think I need one. I am torn between black and taupe. Black has a perfect edgy look especially with a separate canvas strap. And the taupe looks perfect for a warmer weather, and it's just a really pretty color.



Agree with you!  Actually, both colors are versatile and would match with canvas straps too. I saw this reviewer swap out the strap of what looks to be Taupe caro:


----------



## Princessdhea

Welcome to the caro club, caro in medium size


----------



## Ellie1647

mika7777777 said:


> It happened, @Ellie1647 the gray in medium is available on the US site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Dior Caro Bag Gray Supple Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The medium silhouette is crafted in gray calfskin with Cannage topstitching. The supple bag features a flap adorned with an antique gold-finish metal 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume bottle. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Thank you Mika! That colour combination is my favourite for caro.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here are my purchases so far - the larger Macro black isn’t in yet.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Ok here are my purchases so far - the larger Macro black isn’t in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101038
> View attachment 5101039
> View attachment 5101040
> View attachment 5101041
> View attachment 5101042
> View attachment 5101043


I love what you selected!  Great colors!  Wear them in good health


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Ok here are my purchases so far - the larger Macro black isn’t in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101038
> View attachment 5101039
> View attachment 5101040
> View attachment 5101041
> View attachment 5101042
> View attachment 5101043


WOW! What a beautiful collection of Caro bags!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> WOW! What a beautiful collection of Caro bags!


I am hoarding just in case they discontinue


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I am hoarding just in case they discontinue


I don't think the Caro is going anywhere. I think Dior finally designed their perfect flap bag, and it wouldn't make sense to discontinue it. It no longer looks like a copy of the Chanel Classic Flap.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I don't think the Caro is going anywhere. I think Dior finally designed their perfect flap bag, and it wouldn't make sense to discontinue it. It no longer looks like a copy of the Chanel Classic Flap.


I am SO hoping you're right. And I agree, the finally designed their perfect flap bag. Well put. It would be really nonsensical to discontinue BUT brands do the strangest things sometimes. As one poster stated above though, even IF they did, this bag has such classic Dior elements that it will be timeless. So, at least there's that!


----------



## Bijouxlady

TraceySH said:


> I am SO hoping you're right. And I agree, the finally designed their perfect flap bag. Well put. It would be really nonsensical to discontinue BUT brands do the strangest things sometimes. As one poster stated above though, even IF they did, this bag has such classic Dior elements that it will be timeless. So, at least there's that!


Love this bag! I've been out of the Dior loop for a bit. I had to stay away cause I was buying more bags than I could carry. HA! What does this beauty retail for and what does it compare to in size? Love your collection!


----------



## TraceySH

Bijouxlady said:


> Love this bag! I've been out of the Dior loop for a bit. I had to stay away cause I was buying more bags than I could carry. HA! What does this beauty retail for and what does it compare to in size? Love your collection!


Hi there! I am clearly back on the Dior train pretty big time with this one. SO. Sizes. Large is comparable to Chanel 226 reissue or new medium boy, except with a back pocket. Likewise, the medium is comparable to an old medium boy except for the back pocket, but larger than a Chanel m/l classic. A tiny bit less capacity than a small Chanel 19 tho. Not much. Small Caro is exactly Chanel mini but with a back pocket that holds a large phone. Retail 3800/4300/4700. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Tasha1

Beautiful bags!!!

the silver one is also gorgeous but it could be a nice evening bag in a smaller size and the colour of the chain and clasp. ( my dream)
that raspberry one is the smallest size, isn't it???


----------



## tinery9

Hello!! I love the versatility of this bag.  Would the medium look ok handheld as a clutch for evenings? Or is small better? I want to be able to use for all occasions. I’ve never purchased a bag at this price point and worried about making a bad decision - there’s no stores near me to try them  thanks!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Beautiful bags!!!
> 
> the silver one is also gorgeous but it could be a nice evening bag in a smaller size and the colour of the chain and clasp. ( my dream)
> that raspberry one is the smallest size, isn't it???


Yes the raspberry is the smallest size! I am carrying taupe medium now & definitely prefer the large. Medium is fine for evening!


----------



## TraceySH

tinery9 said:


> Hello!! I love the versatility of this bag.  Would the medium look ok handheld as a clutch for evenings? Or is small better? I want to be able to use for all occasions. I’ve never purchased a bag at this price point and worried about making a bad decision - there’s no stores near me to try them  thanks!


Medium has the most versatility. Small is small for sure, and for a little more money the medium is small enough for evening (maybe as a clutch if you don’t fill it) but large enough for small everyday bag!


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the small on me …. I am 5’9” for reference.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Yes the raspberry is the smallest size! I am carrying taupe medium now & definitely prefer the large. Medium is fine for evening!



thank you for your detailed answer


----------



## Princessdhea

Is anybody know how to store caro bag? Should I lay it down or keep it standing?


----------



## ecila626

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking about purchasing an evening bag for my wedding anniversary and would like your advice...

I hesitate between the black medium Caro and the black medium YSL Envelope.  In terms of quality and durability, is one better than the other?


----------



## averagejoe

Princessdhea said:


> Is anybody know how to store caro bag? Should I lay it down or keep it standing?


I think you should store it standing, stuffed with the paper that came inside of it, with the chain detached and stored separately so it doesn't press into the bag. If you store it this way, then only the bottom quilts will flatten a bit over time, and is how the bag is stored at the boutique anyway. If you store it laying down, then the back quilts may flatten a bit. If you're okay with that, then I guess storing it that way is fine.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the small on me …. I am 5’9” for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102586


You look amazing!  I didn’t know we had a super model in our little Dior circle!


----------



## norahloccs

Calibb883 said:


> Additional photos I took of the other colors they had available at the boutique today.



the blues look amazing, are those 2 different shades?


----------



## Princessdhea

averagejoe said:


> I think you should store it standing, stuffed with the paper that came inside of it, with the chain detached and stored separately so it doesn't press into the bag. If you store it this way, then only the bottom quilts will flatten a bit over time, and is how the bag is stored at the boutique anyway. If you store it laying down, then the back quilts may flatten a bit. If you're okay with that, then I guess storing it that way is fine.


Thank you so much for helping!
I have another question, i just notice the side of my caro on both sides looks kinda depuff, do you think its normal? I only wore it once and very carefully


----------



## averagejoe

Princessdhea said:


> Thank you so much for helping!
> I have another question, i just notice the side of my caro on both sides looks kinda depuff, do you think its normal? I only wore it once and very carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105584
> View attachment 5105585


This is normal, since the Caro is designed to have "softer" sides to give it more casual vibe (it doesn't look boxy like the Chanel Classic Flap). These softer sides will look a bit de-puffed with use, since there is less structure to maintain the puffy look of the quilts.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Small Caro


fits my needs well. Really nice bag, unfortunately no bright colours and I am not keen on black at the moment.


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> You look amazing!  I didn’t know we had a super model in our little Dior circle!


haha omg. I am just reading this with a chuckle. You are so kind, VERY generous of you to say


----------



## TraceySH

You guys just FYI. I have been moving all week in triple digits and NOT being careful about anything. I've been using the taupe small Caro, & it's taken a beating like    a champ. Absolutely NO scuffs, no color transfer, not corner edge issues, NOTHING. I am impressed. If it was a Chanel, oh boy....


----------



## Ellie1647

TraceySH said:


> haha omg. I am just reading this with a chuckle. You are so kind, VERY generous of you to say


Ok dear, now that your are officially our model, could you please post mod shots with medium caro?
Just edited to add: your pics actually give a good idea about proportion of the bags, because you take them with a fair distance from a mirror.


----------



## PlasticPink

Hi all, I'm new to Dior and was wondering if anyone could share their experience with Dior's calfskin? Love the feel of it on the medium Caro but am a little concerned on how well the bag will retain its shape since the SA did say the leather will soften over time.

Also torn between the small (so cute) and the medium (really practical)!


----------



## Home2020

Was at Dior last week to look at the Caro line. I was hoping for a large ocean blue but they only had the large gradient one. Has anyone seen the Ocean Blue Caro in real life and has a picture? 

Also, while looking at the entire line in the store I noticed varying degrees of puffiness of the cannages from bag to bag. While I can see that with floor models as they get touched a lot, there was also a big difference in the black versus the white they brought out from the back?


----------



## Greentea

I wonder if certain dyes affect that. It doesn't really bother me, the puffiness degree on any given bag. I just love the look that mirrors a vintage cane back chair. So gorgeous. 
This is my latest dream bag and I need to decide between the taupe or gray


----------



## OnlyloveH

Just purchased this pretty caramel small caro!! Feeling


----------



## BB8

OnlyloveH said:


> Just purchased this pretty caramel small caro!! Feeling


I was looking at this one too! Just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> You guys just FYI. I have been moving all week in triple digits and NOT being careful about anything. I've been using the taupe small Caro, & it's taken a beating like    a champ. Absolutely NO scuffs, no color transfer, not corner edge issues, NOTHING. I am impressed. If it was a Chanel, oh boy....


I was debating whether bringing my Chanel mini or Dior Caro with me during my trip and I made the right decision. As you said, Caro still looks like new and I am very impressed!


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> I was debating whether bringing my Chanel mini or Dior Caro with me during my trip and I made the right decision. As you said, Caro still looks like new and I am very impressed!


See?? I gave it no mercy & it didn’t disappoint! I am glad you had the same experience


----------



## Anysia

PlasticPink said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Dior and was wondering if anyone could share their experience with Dior's calfskin? Love the feel of it on the medium Caro but am a little concerned on how well the bag will retain its shape since the SA did say the leather will soften over time.
> 
> Also torn between the small (so cute) and the medium (really practical)!


Hello, the leather is really not too delicate as previously mentioned by other members. Therefore I think you don't need to worry about it. I personally would recommend the medium size if you want to wear it during the day. Which color do you prefer? I would go for the grey one.


----------



## Purseloverc

I have my eye on the caro bag too, can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Greentea

Does the warm taupe only come in the medium and large or has anyone seen it in the small size as welll?


----------



## Anysia

Greentea said:


> Does the warm taupe only come in the medium and large or has anyone seen it in the small size as welll?


It seems that they don't have it in the small size. I would try if medium works for you. Warm taupe is such a stunning color.


----------



## Greentea

Anysia said:


> It seems that they don't have it in the small size. I would try if medium works for you. Warm taupe is such a stunning color.


Thank you! I'll try both sizes. I also like the nude/tan color


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Does anyone know what new colors are coming next? In the large size?


----------



## ezileb

OnlyloveH said:


> Just purchased this pretty caramel small caro!! Feeling


That caramel colour is tdf


----------



## sugarisgood

Does anyone think they would do a black on black (matte) in the future? I noticed they have a black on black patent leather for the Winter.


----------



## averagejoe

sugarisgood said:


> Does anyone think they would do a black on black (matte) in the future? I noticed they have a black on black patent leather for the Winter.


I'm sure they will do something along those lines. I learned from following Dior for so many years that it is usually best not to get a bag right away when it is launched, because they usually come up with many more leather and colour options min the seasons to follow.


----------



## TraceySH

Macro's are in!


----------



## Tasha1

silver chain and silver lock on black appeal me more than golden ones

and the colour of the first bag is awesome


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Macro's are in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178255
> View attachment 5178256
> View attachment 5178257


Tracey, do you happen to know which leather this is? It looks like lambskin to me.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Tracey, do you happen to know which leather this is? It looks like lambskin to me.


It's lamb. One of my Caro now, the blue ombre, is lamb & it's pretty impressively hardy. Not like     Chanel's version of lamb haha.


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> It's lamb. One of my Caro now, the blue ombre, is lamb & it's pretty impressively hardy. Not like     Chanel's version of lamb haha.


Thanks for your reply! I used to own Dior lamb years ago and while for sure it was better than Chanel, it wasn’t necessarily hard wearing. Good to hear the current iteration seems to be more sturdy. I have been waiting for the Caro to come out in more silver/Ruthenium variations.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I used to own Dior lamb years ago and while for sure it was better than Chanel, it wasn’t necessarily hard wearing. Good to hear the current iteration seems to be more sturdy. I have been waiting for the Caro to come out in more silver/Ruthenium variations.


I am getting the large black macro. Should be in this week!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> I am getting the large black macro. Should be in this week!


Please keep us posted. Usually Europe is late with any new launches, my SA told me they are not in yet.


----------



## Tasha1

pinkorchid20 said:


> Usually Europe is late with any new launches,



and I was told about price increasing, that's why the stock of bags is nearly poor


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tasha1 said:


> and I was told about price increasing, that's why the stock of bags is nearly poor


Thanks for the heads-up. Seems like one was "overdue"...


----------



## 880

I saw some nice ones a few weeks ago; thought I posted here but I guess not. I think medium size.


----------



## Chrysalids

What are people's opinions about the Caro? Will be a classic or will it eventually be discontinued? Thanks.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Chrysalids said:


> What are people's opinions about the Caro? Will be a classic or will it eventually be discontinued? Thanks.


Really hard to say. It seems to me that most of Dior’s bags will discontinue eventually except for the lady Dior. I have a Caro and I love it. Even though it might discontinue sooner or later, I won’t regret getting one.


----------



## Chrysalids

hlzpenguin said:


> Really hard to say. It seems to me that most of Dior’s bags will discontinue eventually except for the lady Dior. I have a Caro and I love it. Even though it might discontinue sooner or later, I won’t regret getting one.



Thanks. What size do you have?  I have been trying to figure out which works better as an evening bag. I have to carry my phone and glasses along with wallet, etc.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Chrysalids said:


> Thanks. What size do you have?  I have been trying to figure out which works better as an evening bag. I have to carry my phone and glasses along with wallet, etc.


I have the small but that’s because there were only two sizes available initially and large is too big for me. Now that it has the medium size, I think it’s worth to try out if you think the small is too small. It can fit my phone and wallet.


----------



## Chrysalids

hlzpenguin said:


> I have the small but that’s because there were only two sizes available initially and large is too big for me. Now that it has the medium size, I think it’s worth to try out if you think the small is too small. It can fit my phone and wallet.



Thank you so much!


----------



## 880

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I used to own Dior lamb years ago and while for sure it was better than Chanel, it wasn’t necessarily hard wearing. Good to hear the current iteration seems to be more sturdy. I have been waiting for the Caro to come out in more silver/Ruthenium variations.


@pinkorchid20, i think the black ruthenium is on the us site, so you should be able to ask your SA








						Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...




					www.dior.com


----------



## pinkorchid20

880 said:


> @pinkorchid20, i think the black ruthenium is on the us site, so you should be able to ask your SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Thank you, dear @880! Fingers crossed they have ordered it (or at least can transfer one in).


----------



## _bellie_

Pretty new small caro in latte macrocannage with ruthenium hardware


----------



## Greentea

I love how you can tuck the leather part of the strap inside and pull up the short chain


----------



## ♡ZCM♡

a really early Christmas shopping 
just so the items are not OOS during the festive season 
the rest of the items are for my daughter 
Got a small Dior Caro (gray) as my new travel bag and it's the perfect size! 
Really loved the small Gray Shearling bag as well, a pity the small Camel coloured was not available..
thank you for letting me share


----------



## Tasha1

I saw a macro black bag medium. The quality is amazing.
 The more experience you have the more attentive to small details you are.
The bag is puffy enough and you have wide hips ( I mean a pear or an hourglass figure shape) the bag makes you wider  visually when you wear it as a crossbody aside. If you don't have  flat buttocks, wearing this bag back is also an issue.
I tried more possibilities to wear and to carry this bag and a crossbody style was no way for me

I have to find a smaller size, may be it fits my figure shape better.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, I don't know how I could have missed this thread! I've fallen in love with Dior Caro recently, and have been contemplating which one to get - I prefer silver hardware in bags so the choices are limited. Finally I decided to go with black small and ordered it today! Hopefully she will arrive soon! I can't wait!!


----------



## Antigone

TraceySH said:


> Macro's are in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178255
> View attachment 5178256
> View attachment 5178257




I'm in love with the black with ruthenium!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Antigone said:


> I'm in love with the black with ruthenium!


I was also thinking about that one, but I was a bit of afraid of the lambskin because I don't like to baby my bags. I sold my Chanel mini in lamb because it just wasn't for me, I hope that small Caro will be the perfect replacement. Besides that I wasn't also sure if I like those macrocannage pillowy pattern, but now, the more I look at it, the more I like it ‍♀️ If they don't discontinue it, I might eventually buy her as well  I must have been infected with some kind of Caro-virus LOL!


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> I was also thinking about that one, but I was a bit of afraid of the lambskin because I don't like to baby my bags. I sold my Chanel mini in lamb because it just wasn't for me, I hope that small Caro will be the perfect replacement. Besides that I wasn't also sure if I like those macrocannage pillowy pattern, but now, the more I look at it, the more I like it ‍♀ If they don't discontinue it, I might eventually buy her as well  I must have been infected with some kind of Caro-virus LOL!


They are calf not lamb!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> They are calf not lamb!



I think I've read in this thread that they're lamb...Nevermind, sorry, my mistake. 

Dior site does state it as calf, but the difference in the texture between those in macrocannage, and the others is pretty big. Those new macros are much smoothier and seem more delicate -  maybe the leather in the regular cannage ones is more "treated" and seem more like caviar in Chanel but it's still calf. I had an YSL bag in calf, which was also smooth, but very durable and looked like new even though I used it a lot and  didn't have to baby it at all. I wonder how this macros would be after some time.


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> I think I've read in this thread that they're lamb...Nevermind, sorry, my mistake.
> 
> Dior site does state it as calf, but the difference in the texture between those in macrocannage, and the others is pretty big. Those new macros are much smoothier and seem more delicate -  maybe the leather in the regular cannage ones is more "treated" and seem more like caviar in Chanel but it's still calf. I had an YSL bag in calf, which was also smooth, but very durable and looked like new even though I used it a lot and  didn't have to baby it at all. I wonder how this macros would be after some time.


I think in the beginning we thought they were lamb, but they are all calf! the only one that's not is the ombre?


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> I think in the beginning we thought they were lamb, but they are all calf! the only one that's not is the ombre?


That's a good news, because it won't be so delicate as lamb. Those macros reminds me a little bit of Chanel 19  - but gold hardware and big gold chain in 19's was a big NO from me. This classy ruthenium hardware is a totally different story


----------



## Anysia

TraceySH said:


> I think in the beginning we thought they were lamb, but they are all calf! the only one that's not is the ombre?


I am disappointed when I read your comment (not because of you just because of the fact). I though they are all made of lambskin. I checked the website and you are right that the indigo blue (which one I bought) is in lambskin. When I made the purchase I said to the SA that I am afraid of using it because it is delicate and she told me I should not worry about and if something happen we can send it to Paris and it would look like brand new after the treatment. I just verified my bag now and I already see some signs of wear at one corner and I  wore it only ca. 20 times   I don't know if I exacerate about the corners but I am really disappointed. I wanted to use it as well as a daily bag (since with corona I need only my laptop bag because I have to take my laptop always with me therefore I don't use any additional bag for the moment). When I will use it more often then I am afraid that the bag will look horrible after 2 years... I also buy chanel bags but because of this I only buy caviar leather...i am thinking about getting in touch with the SA but on the other hand I think it doesn't make really sense. I am just disappointed that she didn't say that the other colors are made of calfskin. In this case I would have most probably choosen an other one (and the ombre bag was even more expensive)...


----------



## Mad_la_mans

And she’s here!! Dior’s express delivery is really fast!! I love this bag ❤️ It’s perfect in every way! I’ve read somewhere that the chain can be „opened”. Is it also possible in a small one? Because I have no idea how to do that!


----------



## quiestu

how are you guys enjoying your caro bag? i'm thinking about getting one in either the small or medium size sometime down the line.


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> And she’s here!! Dior’s express delivery is really fast!! I love this bag ❤ It’s perfect in every way! I’ve read somewhere that the chain can be „opened”. Is it also possible in a small one? Because I have no idea how to do that!


Yes, it is possible. Scan through the CD chain links and you will notice two which look different from the rest, right next to each other. You can fit one through the other to separate them, to detach the chain.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it is possible. Scan through the CD chain links and you will notice two which look different from the rest, right next to each other. You can fit one through the other to separate them, to detach the chain.



Thanks, I've found it!


----------



## TraceySH

Just posting pretty pics of some of the macro collection. I am buying 4 more. Haha. It's my soul mate bag. For real.

I have the large black macrocannage (and of course plenty of the "regular" cannage) & I find it incredibly versatile, dressy to casual. Hope Dior continues making this one!!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> Just posting pretty pics of some of the macro collection. I am buying 4 more. Haha. It's my soul mate bag. For real.
> 
> I have the large black macrocannage (and of course plenty of the "regular" cannage) & I find it incredibly versatile, dressy to casual. Hope Dior continues making this one!!
> 
> View attachment 5232895
> View attachment 5232896
> View attachment 5232898


I'm starting to think about this grey  I hope they don't discontinue it soon. How is your black macrocannage holding up? I'm afraid it might get scratches just from watching LOL


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> I'm starting to think about this grey  I hope they don't discontinue it soon. How is your black macrocannage holding up? I'm afraid it might get scratches just from watching LOL


No scratches at all. it's a beast! It's like  a great shiny black puffer coat. I love it!!!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> No scratches at all. it's a beast! It's like  a great shiny black puffer coat. I love it!!!


Ok, talk to me more!  I was thinking about getting Chanel 19 but this grey caro could look fabulous with grey b27 sneakers so I might change my mind LOL


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> Ok, talk to me more!  I was thinking about getting Chanel 19 but this grey caro could look fabulous with grey b27 sneakers so I might change my mind LOL


Ok I've been through about 15 Chanel 19's and always end up getting rid of them (with prejudice). The structure doesn't hold on them - the inside is fabric lining. So although the pocket outside is nice, it's not that easy to get a phone in and out of b/c of the structure loss. They ROLL. Roll off chairs, tables etc because no structure AND the chains are crazy heavy. The shoulder strap always gets twisted & you have to correct esp if you've filled the bag. It's really uncomfortable on your shoulder if the bag is full & heavy, then when it twists, not fun. The corner edges of the bag "pucker" esp when picking up by the small hand held chain strap. And last, the leather is terrifically cheap. Like, impressively cheap.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Chanel buyer, but I am also unbiased (see good and bad).


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> Ok I've been through about 15 Chanel 19's and always end up getting rid of them (with prejudice). The structure doesn't hold on them - the inside is fabric lining. So although the pocket outside is nice, it's not that easy to get a phone in and out of b/c of the structure loss. They ROLL. Roll off chairs, tables etc because not structure AND the chains are crazy heavy. The shoulder strap always gets twisted & you have to correct esp if you've filled the bag. It's really uncomfortable on your shoulder if the bag is full & heavy, then when it twists, not fun. The corner edges of the bag "pucker" esp when picking up by the small hand held chain strap. And last, the leather is terrifically cheap. Like, impressively cheap.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Chanel buyer, but I am also unbiased (see good and bad).


Agree. I think Dior is so much better quality wise these days. Caro over Chanel all day for me now


----------



## Greentea

TraceySH said:


> Just posting pretty pics of some of the macro collection. I am buying 4 more. Haha. It's my soul mate bag. For real.
> 
> I have the large black macrocannage (and of course plenty of the "regular" cannage) & I find it incredibly versatile, dressy to casual. Hope Dior continues making this one!!
> 
> View attachment 5232895
> View attachment 5232896
> View attachment 5232898


These are stunning


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> Ok I've been through about 15 Chanel 19's and always end up getting rid of them (with prejudice). The structure doesn't hold on them - the inside is fabric lining. So although the pocket outside is nice, it's not that easy to get a phone in and out of b/c of the structure loss. They ROLL. Roll off chairs, tables etc because no structure AND the chains are crazy heavy. The shoulder strap always gets twisted & you have to correct esp if you've filled the bag. It's really uncomfortable on your shoulder if the bag is full & heavy, then when it twists, not fun. The corner edges of the bag "pucker" esp when picking up by the small hand held chain strap. And last, the leather is terrifically cheap. Like, impressively cheap.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Chanel buyer, but I am also unbiased (see good and bad).


I was a never a fan of Chanel 19 (I only have classics from Chanel, and one seasonal white mini) because of the cheap, and flashy gold logo, but they are about to release all black one which seems nice. But all you said about quality is true, Dior seems to be impeccable❤️ and I don’t like to baby ma bags.


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> Ok I've been through about 15 Chanel 19's and always end up getting rid of them (with prejudice). The structure doesn't hold on them - the inside is fabric lining. So although the pocket outside is nice, it's not that easy to get a phone in and out of b/c of the structure loss. They ROLL. Roll off chairs, tables etc because no structure AND the chains are crazy heavy. The shoulder strap always gets twisted & you have to correct esp if you've filled the bag. It's really uncomfortable on your shoulder if the bag is full & heavy, then when it twists, not fun. The corner edges of the bag "pucker" esp when picking up by the small hand held chain strap. And last, the leather is terrifically cheap. Like, impressively cheap.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Chanel buyer, but I am also unbiased (see good and bad).


I second that although I don’t personally own a 19, I’ve seen people wearing it and the structure loss is really a problem.


----------



## minnie04

This is the latest medium caro brown caramel for color reference . The color is nice , size also great , same as Chanel medium classic flap so it’s not too big , but if they can make it with light gold hardware probably will look more elegant . Just my opinion .


----------



## Home2020

I love those bags and have to go touch and maybe buy one in person.  But is it just me or the photo angle or is the stitching really so off on the black one?


----------



## TraceySH

Home2020 said:


> I love those bags and have to go touch and maybe buy one in person.  But is it just me or the photo angle or is the stitching really so off on the black one?
> 
> View attachment 5233318


How is it off? nothing stands out to me here?


----------



## Home2020

TraceySH said:


> How is it off? nothing stands out to me here?


Again this is just what I am seeing, and I sometimes see things.... But at the bottom of the two squares/cannages there is stitching. And the left one is shorter than the right one. I can highlight is some more.


----------



## TraceySH

Home2020 said:


> Again this is just what I am seeing, and I sometimes see things.... But at the bottom of the two squares/cannages there is stitching. And the left one is shorter than the right one. I can highlight is some more.


I have other pics, and these are my bags coming to me. Nothing is off I assure you. Sometimes when light reflects it can trick the eyes. And these are shiny to they do reflect light.


----------



## TraceySH

forgot to post this GORGEOUS electric blue small Caro....I am not getting but someone should!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

TraceySH said:


> forgot to post this GORGEOUS electric blue small Caro....I am not getting but someone should!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233327



Wow!!! Stunning!! I want both. Is this your Lady? I’m torn about ordering a Lady from the website or going preloved. Also, I can’t decide between black, this blue, or taupe or blush! I have no store in my city. Decisions…


----------



## TraceySH

BagLadyT said:


> Wow!!! Stunning!! I want both. Is this your Lady? I’m torn about ordering a Lady from the website or going preloved. Also, I can’t decide between black, this blue, or taupe or blush! I have no store in my city. Decisions…


OK. So my feedback on the LD here. Taupe, blush (rose des vents), black are almost always available. This blue I haven't seen ever....

Also & FYI. You can order Dior from Saks, NM, Bloomies etc and get loads of $$ back with points...Sometimes Saks for me is up to 18% back and Bloomies up to 20% back during point events. So before you order off the site, you might consider that!


----------



## BagLadyT

TraceySH said:


> OK. So my feedback on the LD here. Taupe, blush (rose des vents), black are almost always available. This blue I haven't seen ever....
> 
> Also & FYI. You can order Dior from Saks, NM, Bloomies etc and get loads of $$ back with points...Sometimes Saks for me is up to 18% back and Bloomies up to 20% back during point events. So before you order off the site, you might consider that!



That’s so true! I completely forgot about the points. Great tip, thank you!


----------



## Home2020

TraceySH said:


> I have other pics, and these are my bags coming to me. Nothing is off I assure you. Sometimes when light reflects it can trick the eyes. And these are shiny to they do reflect light.


I am glads it's just an illusion. Please post some pics when you get these beautiful bags.


----------



## TraceySH

Home2020 said:


> I am glads it's just an illusion. Please post some pics when you get these beautiful bags.


Totally. You know, I am always suspect when it comes to Chanel having something blatantly "off" or wrong with the quilting or alignment or just a pure defect, but with Dior I have never had a quality issue. Not to say that there aren't some, but I think it's rare!


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> Totally. You know, I am always suspect when it comes to Chanel having something blatantly "off" or wrong with the quilting or alignment or just a pure defect, but with Dior I have never had a quality issue. Not to say that there aren't some, but I think it's rare!


Good point. Not like Chanel with crooked flaps or bad stitches very often nowadays I noticed.


----------



## OCMomof3

TraceySH said:


> Ok I've been through about 15 Chanel 19's and always end up getting rid of them (with prejudice). The structure doesn't hold on them - the inside is fabric lining. So although the pocket outside is nice, it's not that easy to get a phone in and out of b/c of the structure loss. They ROLL. Roll off chairs, tables etc because no structure AND the chains are crazy heavy. The shoulder strap always gets twisted & you have to correct esp if you've filled the bag. It's really uncomfortable on your shoulder if the bag is full & heavy, then when it twists, not fun. The corner edges of the bag "pucker" esp when picking up by the small hand held chain strap. And last, the leather is terrifically cheap. Like, impressively cheap.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Chanel buyer, but I am also unbiased (see good and bad).


This is so interesting to read. Are you talking about the "small" size, because I have that one and have not experienced structure loss. The larger sizes look saggy to me, so I would not buy them. Mine is goatskin and it is STUNNING. Incredible leather, and I am not new to Chanel leather.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## TraceySH

OCMomof3 said:


> This is so interesting to read. Are you talking about the "small" size, because I have that one and have not experienced structure loss. The larger sizes look saggy to me, so I would not buy them. Mine is goatskin and it is STUNNING. Incredible leather, and I am not new to Chanel leather.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience.


Yeah the small size. And I didn't have a bad experience, I am just used to the subpar quality of Chanel. The 19 always looked and felt plasticky to me, whether lamb or goat, but I was wiling to endure the sight pollution of that for the functionality of it. So the structure loss isn't what you are referring to above with the larger sizes. The structure loss I am referring to is that the bag molds to its contents. A large wallet, a small O case, those things can "round" the bag so that it just rolls off of everything. I got sick of it rolling off tables & having to prop it up so that it wouldn't roll back or forward. That is to be expected of a nonstructural bag lined in fabric tho.

Caro is thick lined in leather, and the outside leather is also quite thick and supple, so (IMHO) the bag functions like    it should. But hey, ppl love the 19's they are VERY available in a ton of colors all the time, and they are producing loads and loads more each season. Clearly it's a great bag for many!!!

I just sold the 19's and replaced them with jumbos, which is what I really like    the most from Chanel anyways. All good!


----------



## TraceySH

Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection
> 
> View attachment 5235857
> View attachment 5235859
> View attachment 5235860


Black and white are both gorgeous Can’t wait to see the grey one!


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s grey! Also - a dark green and ivory macrocannage medium coming for cruise!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> Here’s grey! Also - a dark green and ivory macrocannage medium coming for cruise!
> 
> View attachment 5236278


I love it!!! This colour is lighter than I thought from other pictures but still beautiful!


----------



## Home2020

TraceySH said:


> Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection
> 
> View attachment 5235857
> View attachment 5235859
> View attachment 5235860


The white is tdf! But the gray is my favorite! Could you show us the back side as well. Do the back pockets fit a phone?


----------



## OCMomof3

TraceySH said:


> Yeah the small size. And I didn't have a bad experience, I am just used to the subpar quality of Chanel. The 19 always looked and felt plasticky to me, whether lamb or goat, but I was wiling to endure the sight pollution of that for the functionality of it. So the structure loss isn't what you are referring to above with the larger sizes. The structure loss I am referring to is that the bag molds to its contents. A large wallet, a small O case, those things can "round" the bag so that it just rolls off of everything. I got sick of it rolling off tables & having to prop it up so that it wouldn't roll back or forward. That is to be expected of a nonstructural bag lined in fabric tho.
> 
> Caro is thick lined in leather, and the outside leather is also quite thick and supple, so (IMHO) the bag functions like    it should. But hey, ppl love the 19's they are VERY available in a ton of colors all the time, and they are producing loads and loads more each season. Clearly it's a great bag for many!!!
> 
> I just sold the 19's and replaced them with jumbos, which is what I really like    the most from Chanel anyways. All good!


You're right, we can't expect the structure of other Chanel bags with the un-structured 19. I'm glad you were able to swap out for what you really wanted. Jumbos are completely different! Your posts about the Caro have been very helpful to me as I have read through this thread. I was considering the Lady Dior, but you have made me stop and consider. With the price hikes at Chanel, I have been falling in love with Dior over the past year.


----------



## TraceySH

OCMomof3 said:


> You're right, we can't expect the structure of other Chanel bags with the un-structured 19. I'm glad you were able to swap out for what you really wanted. Jumbos are completely different! Your posts about the Caro have been very helpful to me as I have read through this thread. I was considering the Lady Dior, but you have made me stop and consider. With the price hikes at Chanel, I have been falling in love with Dior over the past year.


You know I think that these crazy increases will help brands like Dior, with beautiful sleeper sort of quality, at least amongst the handbag crazies, pick up some new clients. And jumbos omg @OCMomof3 - with tax over 10k! It’s not that I CAN’T, it’s just getting to be a very stupid amount to spend. No doubt 19s gonna get to 7k soon. Minis are 5k now. Why would we not buy Dior???


----------



## TraceySH

Home2020 said:


> The white is tdf! But the gray is my favorite! Could you show us the back side as well. Do the back pockets fit a phone?


Will take a pic when I get home. YES. Caro in small medium & large all fit plus sized iPhone in the back!


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> I love it!!! This colour is lighter than I thought from other pictures but still beautiful!


I will take another pic it’s actually a bit darker than the pic came out..


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> You know I think that these crazy increases will help brands like Dior, with beautiful sleeper sort of quality, at least amongst the handbag crazies, pick up some new clients. And jumbos omg @OCMomof3 - with tax over 10k! It’s not that I CAN’T, it’s just getting to be a very stupid amount to spend. No doubt 19s gonna get to 7k soon. Minis are 5k now. Why would we not buy Dior???


Exactly! TBH I've "discovered" Dior a month ago. I've had enough of Chanel insane prices, Hermes insane policy  (I have B30 and Constance and that's all I really wanted), so I decided to check out Dior and I fell in love with Caro  I only regret they don't do more bags with silver hardware, because I really don't like gold.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection
> 
> View attachment 5235857
> View attachment 5235859
> View attachment 5235860


I LOVE these!!!


----------



## sheeby

TraceySH said:


> Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection
> 
> View attachment 5236554
> View attachment 5236555
> View attachment 5236556



Beautiful adds!!! The Caro seems like such a functional bag with the back pocket, ability to crossbody or wear on the shoulder. and the adjustable strap. @TraceySH, is the last bag the teal greenish blue, think it's called Steel Blue? Do you happen to know if there is a Caro coming in the Cruise Cornflower blue or just the Greek blue? Also, how would you describe the macro leather versus than the standard cannage in the Caros? And have you found either delicate? Thanks for the info.


----------



## TraceySH

sheeby said:


> My gray medium Caro arrived today as well. I love it. It's a great shade of gray! The macro leather is very pillow-like, reminds me of the Chanel 19, which I'm also a fan of. Love the gunmetal chain, it's really stunning and makes it a bit edgy. Really looking forward to using it! Looks like a great everyday bag!
> 
> I have to admit that it was also an enjoyable and easy process...perhaps more apparent than ever as Chanel faces another huge price increase so soon after the last PI, while continuing to complicate the buying process. I'm already eyeing a few other Caros!


Beautiful !!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Calibb883 said:


> Here’s additional mod shots with the original strap
> 
> View attachment 4952091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952094



Love the bags and the skirt you’re wearing in the last picture is gorgeous!


----------



## TraceySH

sheeby said:


> Beautiful adds!!! The Caro seems like such a functional bag with the back pocket, ability to crossbody or wear on the shoulder. and the adjustable strap. @TraceySH, is the last bag the teal greenish blue, think it's called Steel Blue? Do you happen to know if there is a Caro coming in the Cruise Cornflower blue or just the Greek blue? Also, how would you describe the macro leather versus than the standard cannage in the Caros? And have you found either delicate? Thanks for the info.



@averagejoe I am going to answer here but you might want to move to the regular thread?

And it's VERY functional! Caro is just coming in the Greek blue, small size. Also coming tho is a dark green & ivory in the MacroCannage. Macro leather is shiny and supple, where the regular Caro calf is more of a grained? Flatter for sure. I like    them both equally, the Macro I think is just really special! NONE are delicate!!


----------



## TraceySH

So I tried to take good pictures of the grey, and it's HARD! nothing comes out correctly. So here is a little collage....and next to the rose des vents..


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> So I tried to take good pictures of the grey, and it's HARD! nothing comes out correctly. So here is a little collage....and next to the rose des vents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237219
> View attachment 5237220
> View attachment 5237221
> View attachment 5237222
> View attachment 5237223
> View attachment 5237234


She's a real beauty  I love your Caro collection!!! Recently I was also thinking about getting grey Lady Dior, but I guess Caro seems to suit my lifestyle more. Besides work, I'm too lazy to dress up  and I'm more of a casual girl...and Caro is so easy style with whatever LOL.


----------



## Monaliceke

TraceySH said:


> Will post the grey macro tomorrow, here are the additions to my expanding macro collection
> 
> View attachment 5235857
> View attachment 5235859
> View attachment 5235860


Looks like a cozy cuddle of puffiness, love it! Thanks for sharing……fast track to Dior site now


----------



## minnie04

TraceySH said:


> So I tried to take good pictures of the grey, and it's HARD! nothing comes out correctly. So here is a little collage....and next to the rose des vents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237219
> View attachment 5237220
> View attachment 5237221
> View attachment 5237222
> View attachment 5237223
> View attachment 5237234


So pretty


----------



## OCMomof3

TraceySH said:


> You know I think that these crazy increases will help brands like Dior, with beautiful sleeper sort of quality, at least amongst the handbag crazies, pick up some new clients. And jumbos omg @OCMomof3 - with tax over 10k! It’s not that I CAN’T, it’s just getting to be a very stupid amount to spend. No doubt 19s gonna get to 7k soon. Minis are 5k now. Why would we not buy Dior???


Agree 100% with all of this. To me, $10k and up = Hermes. Not interested in paying that price for Chanel.


----------



## veryamy

Dior has always had this really magical appeal to me. I remember pulling Dior ads out of fashion mags and putting them on the wall of my college dorm room  I got caught up in the Chanel hype for a bit but with this latest price increase I'm looking forward to sticking with Dior.

Anyway I'm hoping Caro comes out in ultra matte black at some point


----------



## minnie04

Yeah let’s support Dior. They produce very good quality bag, customer service awesome,  not like bunch arrogant Chanel SA , lately some of them don’t even reply text. We all know Dior resell value not too good but the more the brand gains followers and fans hopefully will be better In near future.  One thing I notice that lady Dior resell value is getting better and better now . I love Caro design and hope can become classic ….


----------



## TraceySH

veryamy said:


> Dior has always had this really magical appeal to me. I remember pulling Dior ads out of fashion mags and putting them on the wall of my college dorm room  I got caught up in the Chanel hype for a bit but with this latest price increase I'm looking forward to sticking with Dior.
> 
> Anyway I'm hoping Caro comes out in ultra matte black at some point


That would be amazing!!


----------



## TraceySH

minnie04 said:


> Yeah let’s support Dior. They produce very good quality bag, customer service awesome,  not like bunch arrogant Chanel SA , lately some of them don’t even reply text. We all know Dior resell value not too good but the more the brand gains followers and fans hopefully will be better In near future.  One thing I notice that lady Dior resell value is getting better and better now . I love Caro design and hope can become classic ….


+1. Ready to support it more now than ever. When the Caro came out, I was reminded how phenomenal and impressive Dior quality was. It made me feel so bad for taking a hiatus with them. I think ultimately it's up to us consumers to prop op (or abandon) brands. I think buying a luxury item based on merit (quality, design, experience, customer service) seems smarter than buying on hype/ games/ artificial scarcity/ etc. Time to feel better about my purchases.


----------



## quiestu

100% i'd rather support dior. their customer service is amazing. i really liked some designs of chanel, but whenever i went into the stores, the sales associates seemed rather arrogant :// there was one instance where i was looking for a cardholder, my sa ditched me for other customers...dior is the opposite though. i went in for a lady dior as a graduation present to myself. my sa was SO helpful. he hyped me up and everything. i honestly feel better about putting my money towards dior over chanel after the numerous times i've been in chanel.


----------



## XCCX

I have a question please, did the caro come in different gray shades? Or is it only one? I know that there’s the cloud blue which sometimes looks grayish under some lightings, but other than that, what grays are there?


----------



## TraceySH

XCCX said:


> I have a question please, did the caro come in different gray shades? Or is it only one? I know that there’s the cloud blue which sometimes looks grayish under some lightings, but other than that, what grays are there?


To my knowledge, there has been grey with gold HW (regular cannage) and grey macrocannage w/ ruthenium? There might have been another variant in EU or Asia?


----------



## XCCX

TraceySH said:


> To my knowledge, there has been grey with gold HW (regular cannage) and grey macrocannage w/ ruthenium? There might have been another variant in EU or Asia?


Thank you for the reply


----------



## minnie04

I have the grey with gold hardware , sometimes has blue undertone but most of the time pure grey. I haven’t seen the cloud blue irl . As Tracey said, I think in usa , only one grey , one cloud blue and another grey with rhutenium hardware but only comes in medium size so far. This is my grey caro size small …


----------



## XCCX

minnie04 said:


> I have the grey with gold hardware , sometimes has blue undertone but most of the time pure grey. I haven’t seen the cloud blue irl . As Tracey said, I think in usa , only one grey , one cloud blue and another grey with rhutenium hardware but only comes in medium size so far. This is my grey caro size small …


Thank you so much for the helpful response and photo! Beautiful bag


----------



## jolinsy16

Hi all, I love the Caro and I am debating between Caro and LD as my first Dior bag. Do you think the Caro is here to stay as a timeless and classic Dior design since Dior has introduced and discontinued several bags in the past? I really like the functionality and design of the Caro yet LD is a classic design so I am torn between the two...!


----------



## dcbfh123

XCCX said:


> I have a question please, did the caro come in different gray shades? Or is it only one? I know that there’s the cloud blue which sometimes looks grayish under some lightings, but other than that, what grays are there?



hi there! i'm not sure if this is still true, but generally, Dior has iron grey (grey with a slight purple undertone) and stone grey (grey with a slightly cooler almost green undertone) for their bags. cloud blue is a different color, though it looks grey in some lights!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

jolinsy16 said:


> Hi all, I love the Caro and I am debating between Caro and LD as my first Dior bag. Do you think the Caro is here to stay as a timeless and classic Dior design since Dior has introduced and discontinued several bags in the past? I really like the functionality and design of the Caro yet LD is a classic design so I am torn between the two...!


Hi, I bought my first Dior bag a month ago, so I'm no Dior expert, but I try to buy bags which meets my needs, and suits my lifestyle the most. If I really like a bag, I don’t care about it’s resale value, or if it’s a classic or it’s just trendy. I understand you because I was also thinking about LD. For sure it is a classic design, probably I will add it to my collection at some point, but now I just don't feel it. I think that the first ones should be those which makes us really happy - as silly as it may sound for some people. That's why for me the first one was Caro, the second men's Soft Saddle, and the next one will be Caro again...maybe after that I will come back to the LD idea but who knows? LD was here forever, but it was Caro which really caught my eye and made me start thinking about Dior. Caro is a wonderful bag, I'm sure that you won't regret it


----------



## XCCX

dcbfh123 said:


> hi there! i'm not sure if this is still true, but generally, Dior has iron grey (grey with a slight purple undertone) and stone grey (grey with a slightly cooler almost green undertone) for their bags. cloud blue is a different color, though it looks grey in some lights!


Thank you so much for the info!
I do see different grays for the lady Dior but only 1 gray (with gold hardware) for the caro bag


----------



## jolinsy16

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi, I bought my first Dior bag a month ago, so I'm no Dior expert, but I try to buy bags which meets my needs, and suits my lifestyle the most. If I really like a bag, I don’t care about it’s resale value, or if it’s a classic or it’s just trendy. I understand you because I was also thinking about LD. For sure it is a classic design, probably I will add it to my collection at some point, but now I just don't feel it. I think that the first ones should be those which makes us really happy - as silly as it may sound for some people. That's why for me the first one was Caro, the second men's Soft Saddle, and the next one will be Caro again...maybe after that I will come back to the LD idea but who knows? LD was here forever, but it was Caro which really caught my eye and made me start thinking about Dior. Caro is a wonderful bag, I'm sure that you won't regret it


Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! Will definitely carefully consider. And congrats on your Caro bag!


----------



## TraceySH

You guys this is the new green caro for cruise… I have to say… I could get all 4 of these bags! The color is stunning.


----------



## veryamy

TraceySH said:


> You guys this is the new green caro for cruise… I have to say… I could get all 4 of these bags! The color is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243414


Omggg Dior always has the most perfect colors. I feel like every shade that Caro has come out in has been just exquisite.


----------



## quiestu

that green is stunning!! it’s perfect for fall and winter


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> You guys this is the new green caro for cruise



my favourite colour and my favourite green


----------



## bernpl

TraceySH said:


> You guys this is the new green caro for cruise… I have to say… I could get all 4 of these bags! The color is stunning.



Do you know when the greens are suppose to come? Green bags have always been my thing. Thinking green Caro.


----------



## TraceySH

bernpl said:


> Do you know when the greens are suppose to come? Green bags have always been my thing. Thinking green Caro.


It’s already in Canada - I think USA this week or next!


----------



## vink

TraceySH said:


> SO. Leather is exactly the same calf as some of the early on supple calfskin Lady Diors. I was NOT expecting this. I was expecting smooth calf or lamb (I am ok with Dior lamb, generally, it's pretty sturdy), so to see this exact leather that I saw a few years ago was kind of interesting. It's  a great and hardy leather, but pliable, supple. It's not a super structured bag. Inside is gorgeous thick lamb.
> 
> I have only seen on bagaholicboy's IG for spring a degrade blue one for spring?
> 
> With MGC, you really just never know which designs will be a flash in the pan. There have just been SO MANY. The D-fence (now a bit like    the bobby), the (R)evolution, the addict, and a few others, POOF! They disappear. The book tote is hers, and that seems to be slowly becoming a classic, we shall see. The 30 Montaigne, I think that will fade out. Saddle is a relaunch so that doesn't count. My point is, does this one stick? I hope so. I have been wanting something resembling a Miss Dior for awhile now, and this is pretty close. Fingers crossed we get many seasons and many colors!!
> 
> Anyone remember this??


I'm new to the thread and I'm back here coz the Caro sparks my interest in Dior again. Yes, I Love Miss Dior and own one in medium with a longer chain. I was so sad when they discontinued it. I hope the Caro is here to stay. It looks really nice despite the fact that the back is quite loud. But since it's the back and half-hidden, I'll overlook that.


----------



## vink

Now, I wish they come out with navy blue with GHW. Hope that I don't ask for too much. The new green is beautiful though.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here’s the green!


----------



## stockcharlie

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the green!
> 
> View attachment 5246578
> View attachment 5246579
> View attachment 5246580


Gorgeous color! Congrats on the new caro!


----------



## TraceySH

stockcharlie said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats on the new caro!


thank you! Only saks got it you guys. Super limited.


----------



## OCMomof3

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the green!
> 
> View attachment 5246578
> View attachment 5246579
> View attachment 5246580


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Home2020

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the green!
> 
> View attachment 5246578
> View attachment 5246579
> View attachment 5246580




Gorge! Is this the medium size?


----------



## TraceySH

Home2020 said:


> Gorge! Is this the medium size?


Yes it's the medium size!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

After selling my classic flaps to fund some other purchases this is the perfect bag to get me back into this style! Too afraid to buy a CF with all the production defects.  More mod shots pleaseeeeee


----------



## TraceySH

GucciGoneWild said:


> After selling my classic flaps to fund some other purchases this is the perfect bag to get me back into this style! Too afraid to buy a CF with all the production defects.  More mod shots pleaseeeeee


Not sure if this helps, but this is from last weekend. It's the small black macrocannage....


----------



## GucciGoneWild

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this helps, but this is from last weekend. It's the small black macrocannage....


Yes! Thank you! The entire outfit looks amazing, this is the enabling I need haha. Also, does anyone use an insert/organizer and where did you find one (didn’t see any on Samorga)


----------



## quiestu

GucciGoneWild said:


> Yes! Thank you! The entire outfit looks amazing, this is the enabling I need haha. Also, does anyone use an insert/organizer and where did you find one (didn’t see any on Samorga)


samorga has them! they're under etc in the dior section. if you're in the united states, there's also a shop on etsy called joyinbag that has organizers for the caro bag.


----------



## XCCX

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this helps, but this is from last weekend. It's the small black macrocannage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247330


Amazing bag and outfit!!!


----------



## TraceySH

XCCX said:


> Amazing bag and outfit!!!


I've always said this is my soul mate bag!!


----------



## XCCX

TraceySH said:


> I've always said this is my soul mate bag!!


I totally understand what you mean! Glad you found the perfect bag style


----------



## GucciGoneWild

quiestu said:


> samorga has them! they're under etc in the dior section. if you're in the united states, there's also a shop on etsy called joyinbag that has organizers for the caro bag.


thank you!!


----------



## hlzpenguin

GucciGoneWild said:


> After selling my classic flaps to fund some other purchases this is the perfect bag to get me back into this style! Too afraid to buy a CF with all the production defects.  More mod shots pleaseeeeee


Can’t wait to see what color you would get if you end up getting one . They have very nice colors!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this helps, but this is from last weekend. It's the small black macrocannage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247330


 WOW!!!


----------



## celestial8

I’m obsessed with the Dior Caro Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas but I noticed on the website I can’t search for availability in boutiques like I can with other bags, it just says “find a boutique”. What does this mean? Does anyone know if this item is still available to purchase or if it’s been discontinued?


----------



## averagejoe

celestial8 said:


> I’m obsessed with the Dior Caro Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas but I noticed on the website I can’t search for availability in boutiques like I can with other bags, it just says “find a boutique”. What does this mean? Does anyone know if this item is still available to purchase or if it’s been discontinued?
> View attachment 5248085


This usually means that it is not available in your country.


----------



## celestial8

averagejoe said:


> This usually means that it is not available in your country.



Thank you for your reply! I spoke to customer service and they said it wasn't available in my country (Canada). Oh well! I will appreciate it from afar.


----------



## bernpl

TraceySH said:


> thank you! Only saks got it you guys. Super limited.



I was at a boutique last week looking, but they didn’t have it.


----------



## Home2020

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this helps, but this is from last weekend. It's the small black macrocannage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247330


This is really helpful. I know the dimensions of the bag but would have hesitated to get the small. But seeing it on you it looks not so small at all. That is always my struggle. I love the smaller bags but can not fit everything in. 
Gorgeous foto and combo.


----------



## minnie04

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!!


Double wow  beautiful sharp


----------



## Chanotchka

I tried on the medium caro in store and unfortunately when I wear it crossbody it falls a tad too high for my liking. The medium is the size I'm looking for in my next black crossbody bag. I like the versatility of the caro and it fits my style. With the extra strap it falls just right, but before I purchase the strap, would there be any other way to lengthen the strap? How many openings does it have? One or two? (It wasn't clear at the store).
I just saw the macro cannage version, I really like it and would consider it, if it would come out in black and gold hw. The sizing for medium is different though, it's slightly bigger than the regular small, but smaller than the medium. How does it compare? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sheeby

Chanotchka said:


> I tried on the medium caro in store and unfortunately when I wear it crossbody it falls a tad too high for my liking. The medium is the size I'm looking for in my next black crossbody bag. I like the versatility of the caro and it fits my style. With the extra strap it falls just right, but before I purchase the strap, would there be any other way to lengthen the strap? How many openings does it have? One or two? (It wasn't clear at the store).
> I just saw the macro cannage version, I really like it and would consider it, if it would come out in black and gold hw. The sizing for medium is different though, it's slightly bigger than the regular small, but smaller than the medium. How does it compare? Thanks in advance!



I think the Caro's strap is removable and you could use purchase an adjustable guitar strap if you'd like. Removing the strap is a little tricky, definitely have them show you how to remove it when you're in store.


----------



## totally

celestial8 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I spoke to customer service and they said it wasn't available in my country (Canada). Oh well! I will appreciate it from afar.



The Dior Canada online boutique just launched and it looks like the houndstooth is available to order online!


----------



## Thaotran

Joining the caro family with these 2  cedar green macrocannage and the velvet version


----------



## TraceySH

Thaotran said:


> Joining the caro family with these 2  cedar green macrocannage and the velvet version


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Thaotran

TraceySH said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


Thank you!  I didn’t like the Caro when it first came out, but thanks to you and your beautiful photos, it’s becoming my favorite!


----------



## TraceySH

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!  I didn’t like the Caro when it first came out, but thanks to you and your beautiful photos, it’s becoming my favorite!


It deserves some love! Sometimes b/c Dior doesn't play the asinine games and feigned scarcity freneticism, it gets overlooked. Hoping more ppl will give the house some love!!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Thaotran said:


> Joining the caro family with these 2  cedar green macrocannage and the velvet version


These are both stunning! The velvet is incredible.


----------



## sheeby

Does anyone know what color Caros are coming for Spring Summer?


----------



## Thaotran

Penelopepursula said:


> These are both stunning! The velvet is incredible.


Thank you!  the velvet is much much more beautiful in person


----------



## Anysia

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!  the velvet is much much more beautiful in person


The velvet looks indeed stunning


----------



## iferodi

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!  the velvet is much much more beautiful in person


Now I'm eyeing between the blue velvet and the amber color!


----------



## elledee01

After a horrific CS experience at Chanel, I decided to shift over to Dior and fell absolutely in LOVE with the Caro! This beauty just came in this morning and I can’t stop looking at her! Medium Steel Grey!


----------



## Penelopepursula

elledee01 said:


> After a horrific CS experience at Chanel, I decided to shift over to Dior and fell absolutely in LOVE with the Caro! This beauty just came in this morning and I can’t stop looking at her! Medium Steel Grey!


The medium steel grey is beautiful and the silver hardware looks fabulous. I would buy a Caro in a heartbeat if the CD were smaller. I'm not a huge fan of branding. But the purse is lovely.


----------



## fantajisan

elledee01 said:


> After a horrific CS experience at Chanel, I decided to shift over to Dior and fell absolutely in LOVE with the Caro! This beauty just came in this morning and I can’t stop looking at her! Medium Steel Grey!


I've gone through 4(!) black med classic flaps in the past 3 weeks, and all had quite prominent defects, that are imho unacceptable considering the $9k price tag, so I'm also thinking of getting a black/ruthenium Caro instead. Macro stitching balances out the giant CD so nicely. I also love that the back pocket is usable, and there's no second flap.


----------



## Penelopepursula

fantajisan said:


> I've gone through 4(!) black med classic flaps in the past 3 weeks, and all had quite prominent defects, that are imho unacceptable considering the $9k price tag, so I'm also thinking of getting a black/ruthenium Caro instead. Macro stitching balances out the giant CD so nicely. I also love that the back pocket is usable, and there's no second flap.


 Four bags in a row were defective? Yikes. I love my classic flap but I bought her before a lot of the quality control issues were prevalent at Chanel. It was the craftsmanship that initially drew me to Dior. And the bags are gorgeous. What's not to love?


----------



## fantajisan

Penelopepursula said:


> Four bags in a row were defective? Yikes. I love my classic flap but I bought her before a lot of the quality control issues were prevalent at Chanel. It was the craftsmanship that initially drew me to Dior. And the bags are gorgeous. What's not to love?


And they are a bargain by comparison


----------



## JHBR

Newest Caro addition in Cloud Blue. The blue is a bit lighter and nicer in real life.


----------



## JHBR

Penelopepursula said:


> The medium steel grey is beautiful and the silver hardware looks fabulous. I would buy a Caro in a heartbeat if the CD were smaller. I'm not a huge fan of branding. But the purse is lovely.


I was hesitant to buy the Caro due to the logo, but once I stopped seeing a CD and started thinking of it as if it had a two semicircles design, I was sold.


----------



## TraceySH

elledee01 said:


> After a horrific CS experience at Chanel, I decided to shift over to Dior and fell absolutely in LOVE with the Caro! This beauty just came in this morning and I can’t stop looking at her! Medium Steel Grey!


This is beautiful!!! I love the grey & I have the large black macrocannage - I think that's my most favorite bag right now!


----------



## TraceySH

JHBR said:


> I was hesitant to buy the Caro due to the logo, but once I stopped seeing a CD and started thinking of it as if it had a two semicircles design, I was sold.


It's true! No one (real world) sees the logo and thinks Christian Dior. WE know this, but it's not apparent out "there".


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

omg!!! this is such an awesome thread..... i have been back and forth dior since last year from the 30 Montaigne to Bobby to LD. Ever since i bought the book tote, I really wanna get something else from them but I can't seems to get my mind set on any of these line till i saw Caro _(P.S. honestly i feel that the brand won me over with their CS because i have been so fickled and most of the time i didnt buy anything from my SA but she still serve me with great passion and kept me updated with new release)_.
I was contemplating on Caro when it first launch and have been going through so many videos on Caro but information seems so limited. Until i found this thread. You ladies are sooo amazing sharing all these wonderful photos of Caro. Now all i need is to make a trip down to my local boutique and try them on   From 0 level excitement to 100% excited.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

sandycps said:


> omg!!! this is such an awesome thread..... i have been back and forth dior since last year from the 30 Montaigne to Bobby to LD. Ever since i bought the book tote, I really wanna get something else from them but  I can't seems to get my mind set on any of these line till i saw Caro _(P.S. honestly i feel that the brand won me over with their CS because i have been so fickled and most of the time i didnt buy anything from my SA but she still serve me with great passion and kept me updated with new release)_.
> I was contemplating on Caro when it first launch and have been going through so many videos on Caro but information seems so limited. Until i found this thread. You ladies are sooo amazing sharing all these wonderful photos of Caro. Now all i need is to make a trip down to my local boutique and try them on     From 0 level excitement to 100% excited.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?


----------



## bernpl

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?



I am partial to the green, but I do like the blue. As for size, IMO the green doesn’t look too big on you. Of the two shown, the blue looks bigger.


----------



## Thaotran

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064


I’m biased because I got the green one but I think the macrocannage looks better with this big CD logo. The normal cannage makes the bag a bit busy imo


----------



## JHBR

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064


They both look great on you; and even though, I have the blue and love it, I think the medium green looks better on you. The color looks so good. I might get one in Lady D as I already have two Caros.


----------



## iferodi

Finally got my caro bag and ready to get another!!!


----------



## hlzpenguin

iferodi said:


> Finally got my caro bag and ready to get another!!!


Hi bag twin!


----------



## TraceySH

iferodi said:


> Finally got my caro bag and ready to get another!!!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## averagejoe

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064


I think the medium looks amazing on you. I also love the macro-Cannage quilting, more than the original!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Thaotran said:


> I’m biased because I got the green one but I think the macrocannage looks better with this big CD logo. The normal cannage makes the bag a bit busy imo



did you get the macro green too?  I actually love the macro because it felt so nice to press  and of course the green



JHBR said:


> They both look great on you; and even though, I have the blue and love it, I think the medium green looks better on you. The color looks so good. I might get one in Lady D as I already have two Caros.



Yes!!!! I was eyeing the LD in the same green but i felt that Caro might suit me a little more. May i know how tall are you? Im 5.2 and was leaning over to small but the green macro only comes in green  And yes!! You should definitely get the LD, its sooo pretty!! Pls share some photos if you do get it. Im still on the fence! For me, i always think if i will still carry this bag 20 years down the road. Each bag is my forever bag  



averagejoe said:


> I think the medium looks amazing on you. I also love the macro-Cannage quilting, more than the original!



Yes me too but im not sure if it will be a fading trend. Plus since im 5.2" im not sure about medium on my frame. This is soooo tough!!!! 



bernpl said:


> I am partial to the green, but I do like the blue. As for size, IMO the green doesn’t look too big on you. Of the two shown, the blue looks bigger.



Thanks!! I'm still on the fence as I always buy bags that will be my forever bag and I'm not sure if the macro will be something I will still carry 20 years later. But of course I LOVE LOVE LOVE the green. 


Oh man. This will be a tough decision. I felt I'm never decisive when it comes to Dior. Honestly, one of the main reason that make me choose Caro is that I can change it to a guitar strap as I'm OBSESSED with their strap. TBH I think grey might be easier to go with most strap? But I love the green. IM SO TORN. Oh well.. I still have some time to think about it as I intend to get it for my wedding anniversary that's coming up in 2 weeks  
Thanks guys for sharing your comment. Really appreciate it!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

iferodi said:


> Finally got my caro bag and ready to get another!!!


congrat!! it look so cute on you.


----------



## Thaotran

@sandycps Yes I got the green macro and velvet blue, both are medium and I’m your height  I avoid the normal cannage because I don’t like it much in the Caro, especially in medium size.


----------



## sheeby

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064



Both look great on you, with your coloring and frame. I am very partial to blue and don't have much green in my wardrobe - however in this case, I'd say the green is more unique and you'd be less likely to see it again. Ultimately though which goes better with your wardrobe? And which makes your heart flutter? Don't think there is a bad option here, and I'm typically not a fan of green!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Thaotran said:


> @sandycps Yes I got the green macro and velvet blue, both are medium and I’m your height  I avoid the normal cannage because I don’t like it much in the Caro, especially in medium size.



wow. thanks for assuring me.   I just went to the website and saw a grey with silver/black hardware, it look nice tooo... OH DEAR  Yea now I feel the normal cannage look better on the small



sheeby said:


> Both look great on you, with your coloring and frame. I am very partial to blue and don't have much green in my wardrobe - however in this case, I'd say the green is more unique and you'd be less likely to see it again. Ultimately though which goes better with your wardrobe? And which makes your heart flutter? Don't think there is a bad option here, and I'm typically not a fan of green!



Thanks for the compliment! I do have one green in my wardrobe and that was my first chanel bag. The colour just lure me into the boutique. And now i have the same attraction that lure me to purchase my first dior bag.  Come to think of it, maybe I should settle for the green. My initial visit was to get a grey or blue caro bag since I do not have any of these colour in my bags collection.


----------



## LavenderIce

@sandycps I actually like the green macro for you. The blue with normal cannage looks bigger on your frame based on the pic you posted. However, blue, grey or green all work very well. I can see why you're torn.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

sandycps said:


> wow. thanks for assuring me.   I just went to the website and saw a grey with silver/black hardware, it look nice tooo... OH DEAR  Yea now I feel the normal cannage look better on the small
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! I do have one green in my wardrobe and that was my first chanel bag. The colour just lure me into the boutique. And now i have the same attraction that lure me to purchase my first dior bag.  Come to think of it, maybe I should settle for the green. My initial visit was to get a grey or blue caro bag since I do not have any of these colour in my bags collection.


I love the green one on you  It looks stunning!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

LavenderIce said:


> @sandycps I actually like the green macro for you. The blue with normal cannage looks bigger on your frame based on the pic you posted. However, blue, grey or green all work very well. I can see why you're torn.



YES!! all three look perfect to me and im leaning towards the green though im not too sure about the macro.    



Mad_la_mans said:


> I love the green one on you  It looks stunning!



Thanks!! seems like green has more votes now.


----------



## RitaLA

I got the belt caro in the gray color and is so beautiful!!!  Also, the leather feels really sturdy. I will probably put an extension on the back to also wear crossbody. Love it! This one seems to have the flap a bit crooked. It was the display one. I ordered a new one. It fits my phone, card case, car keys with fob and sanitizer. I love wocs and this one has a good depth to it. So this is it!


----------



## Farkvam

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064


Sorry to confuse you... I've been a big fan of the Caro in green but I love the blue grey medium on you! I don't think it looks too big on your frame at all.


----------



## coreenmd

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064



I love the blue one with classic quilting.☺️ Is this cloud blue? I just personally feel if it were me, I’d get more use out of it. I’m petite too like you! But I prefer the small size over medium as that fits enough for me!☺️


----------



## Ally1707

RitaLA said:


> I got the belt caro in the gray color and is so beautiful!!!  Also, the leather feels really sturdy. I will probably put an extension on the back to also wear crossbody. Love it! This one seems to have the flap a bit crooked. It was the display one. I ordered a new one. It fits my phone, card case, car keys with fob and sanitizer. I love wocs and this one has a good depth to it. So this is it!
> 
> View attachment 5265675



i just saw these on the website and Dior is really coming for the Chanel WoC with this one, holy smokes. It‘s literally half the price of a WoC. Sure, it doesn‘t have the useless back pocket or the zippered compartments but it‘s versatile with the belt loop.

i really wonder if people who were outpriced by Chanel are going to gravitate more and more towards the Caro line of bags now.


----------



## bernpl

Ally1707 said:


> i really wonder if people who were outpriced by Chanel are going to gravitate more and more towards the Caro line of bags now.



I am sure people are gravitating towards Caro and Dior now more. My Dior boutique has already confirmed it, and I know a few people who have purchased Caros in the past month including myself. Although I have been focused on Dior already the last few years, I got back to Chanel this year and bought a few of their newer bags to add to my collection… 19s, coco handles, pearl crush, and Trendy mainly. I had been focusing on Dior until this year but now with the crazy insane $2000 price increase of the Chanel classic flap these last few months alone plus the nearing $5k minimum for a mini or seasonal flap not to mention the quality issues (my 21k 19 has been in repair for about 4 months now), I am more reluctant to buy a classic flap and definitely slowing down my Chanel purchases to just enjoy what I already have. Dior bags seem like a bargain these days and are so meticulously made… just watching their videos of their bag productions amaze me.


----------



## RitaLA

bernpl said:


> I am sure people are gravitating towards Caro and Dior now more. My Dior boutique has already confirmed it, and I know a few people who have purchased Caros in the past month including myself. Although I have been focused on Dior already the last few years, I got back to Chanel this year and bought a few of their newer bags to add to my collection… 19s, coco handles, pearl crush, and Trendy mainly. I had been focusing on Dior until this year but now with the crazy insane $2000 price increase of the Chanel classic flap these last few months alone plus the nearing $5k minimum for a mini or seasonal flap not to mention the quality issues (my 21k 19 has been in repair for about 4 months now), I am more reluctant to buy a classic flap and definitely slowing down my Chanel purchases to just enjoy what I already have. Dior bags seem like a bargain these days and are so meticulously made… just watching their videos of their bag productions amaze me.


This is my first Dior bag. I never looked into them because their price point was relatively high and at the “same” price or closer, I could get a seasonal Chanel or maybe another piece around the same price. I would favor Chanel over Dior. Here’s my logic now, Chanel prices are not aligned with the quality of the bags they are offering. They are inflating their prices maybe based (And I say maybe, because this is my subjective opinion) on a “fabricated” scarcity, labor costs, whatever they want to name it. My issue is: if you will charge that much for a freaking bag and if you think your branding is that powerful to support the price increases, then you better offer a top notch freaking leather bag, man.  You will have to seriously compete with Hermès craftsmanship now to uphold your value. That being said, I think some things are possibly happening in that luxury context: 1- people are priced out of Chanel and searching for luxury alternatives  2- people are fed up of their gimmicks and if they will pay that much they would rather play Hermès games 3- they just don’t care and they will continue enabling Chanel to do what they want to do and keep buying their bags. I know inflation is real and cultural and financial aspects will drastically impact the market but what I don’t get is that Chanel is aggressively doing price increases and whatever the heck their strategy is don’t align with my life goals anymore. Do they care?  Probably not. Unless, people develop an unified perspective expressing to Chanel that what they are doing doesn’t sit well with the audience anymore and people will put a stop on their purchases.  Doesn’t matter how much we evolve as humans, offer and demand will always dictate the flows of the market. We are the ones influencing the “demand” so we do have the power to influence the market. The question is: do we want to?  Long post. Sorry  Bottom line: back to the point of this thread  I love my Caro bag!!!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

I am so pleased with the Dior bags in my collection. I have a medium Lady Dior and a My Lady Dior. Both are stunning bags. The quality is outstanding. Looking at a Caro for my next purchase but can't decide which size. Maybe a WOC. Dior's customer service is fabulous and I never feel like a second class citizen because I haven't spent a million bucks.

Chanel used to represent (to me anyway) sophistication, luxury, and amazing quality. But as we all know the quality has deteriorated, and the prices have skyrocketed. IMHO Chanel has been phoning in their collections for a few seasons now. Everything seems to be recycled, with the exception of the 19, which looks like a giant pillow to me.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Farkvam said:


> Sorry to confuse you... I've been a big fan of the Caro in green but I love the blue grey medium on you! I don't think it looks too big on your frame at all.



  Thanks for your feedback! How i wished the green comes in normal quilt.  Definitely love the green too. 



pixiedust82 said:


> I love the blue one with classic quilting.☺ Is this cloud blue? I just personally feel if it were me, I’d get more use out of it. I’m petite too like you! But I prefer the small size over medium as that fits enough for me!☺



I'm not sure what type of blue that was as my SA just brought out literally most of the colorways that was available in store. I was more confused on which type of Caro I wanted at that point of time. Yes, i do agree that small is nice but the green comes in medium. Oh well, i probably bring my boy chanel down next monday to do a comparison. If green Caro is the same size as my boy, i probably get that   Hope i dont changed my mind, anything can happen *woe of woman*


----------



## patsku

Joining the club with my new medium black Caro. A beautifully made bag. Sorry for the pics, it's very dark this time of year all day.


----------



## TraceySH

patsku said:


> Joining the club with my new medium black Caro. A beautifully made bag. Sorry for the pics, it's very dark this time of year all day.


Beautiful!!! Perfect choice!!!


----------



## cartel

Hi ladies! I’ve been looking at get a caro lately and wanted your feedback on its ease of use. One concern I have is that it’s very boy bag ish in design with the front flap that goes all the way down. Is it pretty easy to get in and out of? Although I love my boy bags, sometimes I find them a tad fussy due to the long front flap. Thank you for any insight you can provide


----------



## averagejoe

cartel said:


> Hi ladies! I’ve been looking at get a caro lately and wanted your feedback on its ease of use. One concern I have is that it’s very boy bag ish in design with the front flap that goes all the way down. Is it pretty easy to get in and out of? Although I love my boy bags, sometimes I find them a tad fussy due to the long front flap. Thank you for any insight you can provide


Men's messenger bags have had flaps go down the entire front of the bag, and they are usually not hard to get into because the flap is often quite soft and flexible. The Caro has a softer flap whereas the Boy is a lot more stiff, especially with the reinforcement of the 3D design around the edge of the flap. You should try it on in store to see if the softer flap is easier to use.


----------



## cartel

averagejoe said:


> Men's messenger bags have had flaps go down the entire front of the bag, and they are usually not hard to get into because the flap is often quite soft and flexible. The Caro has a softer flap whereas the Boy is a lot more stiff, especially with the reinforcement of the 3D design around the edge of the flap. You should try it on in store to see if the softer flap is easier to use.


thanks! I plan on going to the boutique later this week to try it on. I have my heart set on the crinkled lambskin patent w/ ruthenium hw!


----------



## averagejoe

cartel said:


> thanks! I plan on going to the boutique later this week to try it on. I have my heart set on the crinkled lambskin patent w/ ruthenium hw!


Oh that one is absolutely stunning! That, and the macro-Cannage are my favourites.


----------



## cartel

averagejoe said:


> Oh that one is absolutely stunning! That, and the macro-Cannage are my favourites.


Same here! The steel grey macrocannage and the black patent are my faves!! Though I do worry about the patent getting tacky over time


----------



## fibbi

I've been eyeing on the macrocannage caro for some time but it's lamb skin(?) and looks like easy to scratch. Is it so or I just feel that way?


----------



## Anysia

fibbi said:


> I've been eyeing on the macrocannage caro for some time but it's lamb skin(?) and looks like easy to scratch. Is it so or I just feel that way?


I have a caro lambskin bag and it doesn't scratch easily. I have the gradiant indigo blue and it has a slight structure. However it would have been nice to be informed by the SA that all other caro bags were made of calfskin and I bought the only one which was made of lambskin. I told her several times that I am not sure about lambskin but she told me I should be not worried. About the service/information I am very disappointed at Dior. She also told me as well other things which were incorrect. 
I didn't wear the bag very often therefore I can't say how fragile the leather is. But I see some mini signs of wearing at the back of the bag. But I assume this is normal. And we should enjoy our bags


----------



## Thaotran

fibbi said:


> I've been eyeing on the macrocannage caro for some time but it's lamb skin(?) and looks like easy to scratch. Is it so or I just feel that way?


I believe all the macrocannage caros are calfskin (it’s what it said on the website). I have a macrocannage in cedar green, while it does look and feels like lambskin, it’s not easy to scratch. Even if it’s lamb it should be fine. Dior lambskin is very durable!


----------



## fibbi

Thank you @Anysia @Thaotran  . My SA seems not too sure about lamb skin or calfskin too . It (the macro cannage )feels so much softer I thought it’s lamb skin. Now I m more convinced to have one ！


----------



## Tasha1

Dior pre fall 2022, I didn't see any Caro or I missed it?


----------



## Anysia

Tasha1 said:


> Dior pre fall 2022, I didn't see any Caro or I missed it?


Me too I haven't seen it. But I can't imagine that they discontinue the flap after such a short period.


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> Dior pre fall 2022, I didn't see any Caro or I missed it?





Anysia said:


> Me too I haven't seen it. But I can't imagine that they discontinue the flap after such a short period.


Collection photos usually don't show most of the bags of a collection. For example, a Lady Dior may not be shown sometimes, but it doesn't mean it is being discontinued. When the order books come out with the stock photos of the entire collection of accessories, there will be all sorts of bags including seasonal variations of the Saddle, Lady Dior, Caro, Bobby, and 30Montaigne.


----------



## Tasha1

averagejoe said:


> When the order books come out with the stock photos of the entire collection



and when will they come out, for example   SS2021? As my boutique says they bought the collection but they don't have the books ( I wanted to place a pre order) and they will  get those books when the collection starts  being delivered.
TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> and when will they come out, for example   SS2021? As my boutique says they bought the collection but they don't have the books ( I wanted to place a pre order) and they will  get those books when the collection starts  being delivered.
> TIA


They usually place orders about 2 months before the collection arrives. Preorders already started earlier this month for SS2021 in Canada.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Ughhh guyssss helpppp I’ve now been bitten by the Caro bug too 

i’ve been *really* bad with bag buying in 2020…but I started falling in love with Caro... I also got a *much* larger than expected end of year bonus  which leaves more than enough money to both reach our saving goals and have some extra fun money left over.

my dilemma is a two-fold.  I *think* we are going to Italy in May for a friend’s wedding - no flights purchased yet and of course Covid variants are always looming threateningly.  So on the one hand I know I could save by waiting and buying there, if we go.  But do we think there’s a looming price increase on the horizon, and then if our trip doesn’t go through I’m out of more money by waiting ?

Also, my heart is yearning for the cloud blue color (I’m just obsessed with that shade of grey-ish blue).  I already have the Celine teen 16 in light blue so I really don’t *need* it, and logically I’m thinking my collection is missing a smaller day-to-night black bag (my only black bag is the LV pochette Métis which I personally don’t think works as an evening bag). But of course … the heart wants what the heart wants, sigh.  And I’m worried that the cloud blue version might be gone by May, and of course I know the black will always be available as long as the bag isn’t discontinued.

Soo sorry for the long post, but any advice?  Should I buy the cloud blue now?  Wait, and get the black?  Anyone who has the cloud blue can you share photos/overall thoughts on how you’ve ended up using the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Ughhh guyssss helpppp I’ve now been bitten by the Caro bug too
> 
> i’ve been *really* bad with bag buying in 2020…but I started falling in love with Caro... I also got a *much* larger than expected end of year bonus  which leaves more than enough money to both reach our saving goals and have some extra fun money left over.
> 
> my dilemma is a two-fold.  I *think* we are going to Italy in May for a friend’s wedding - no flights purchased yet and of course Covid variants are always looming threateningly.  So on the one hand I know I could save by waiting and buying there, if we go.  But do we think there’s a looming price increase on the horizon, and then if our trip doesn’t go through I’m out of more money by waiting ?
> 
> Also, my heart is yearning for the cloud blue color (I’m just obsessed with that shade of grey-ish blue).  I already have the Celine teen 16 in light blue so I really don’t *need* it, and logically I’m thinking my collection is missing a smaller day-to-night black bag (my only black bag is the LV pochette Métis which I personally don’t think works as an evening bag). But of course … the heart wants what the heart wants, sigh.  And I’m worried that the cloud blue version might be gone by May, and of course I know the black will always be available as long as the bag isn’t discontinued.
> 
> Soo sorry for the long post, but any advice?  Should I buy the cloud blue now?  Wait, and get the black?  Anyone who has the cloud blue can you share photos/overall thoughts on how you’ve ended up using the bag?


I think you should get it now. In January, there will be a price increase on some lines, and the Caro may be one of them. The price increase may make whatever you will save by buying in Italy (if your trip plans aren't disrupted by COVID) not as significant. As well, the Cloud Blue may not be available at the boutique in Italy that you will be visiting.

I do suggest getting the Cloud Blue, because you will be thinking about it even if you get the black.


----------



## Kkeely30

Hello, I’m obsessed with this Dior Caro in Latte. But I hesitate to purchase my first Dior bag in a white. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 How do Dior bags fare with color transfer? Should I instead pick a “safer” first Dior Caro? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Kkeely30 said:


> Hello, I’m obsessed with this Dior Caro in Latte. But I hesitate to purchase my first Dior bag in a white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do Dior bags fare with color transfer? Should I instead pick a “safer” first Dior Caro? Thank you!


All white bags are susceptible to colour transfer, although with proper wear and care, it can be avoided. I would be more worried about getting it dirty. Parts which are handled a lot by the fingers, such as the bottom of the flap, may start showing dirt over time. It can be cleaned off, but it means that the bag is not as care-free as other darker colours.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> I think you should get it now. In January, there will be a price increase on some lines, and the Caro may be one of them. The price increase may make whatever you will save by buying in Italy (if your trip plans aren't disrupted by COVID) not as significant. As well, the Cloud Blue may not be available at the boutique in Italy that you will be visiting.
> 
> I do suggest getting the Cloud Blue, because you will be thinking about it even if you get the black.


Thanks @averagejoe you always give great advice !


----------



## Kkeely30

averagejoe said:


> All white bags are susceptible to colour transfer, although with proper wear and care, it can be avoided. I would be more worried about getting it dirty. Parts which are handled a lot by the fingers, such as the bottom of the flap, may start showing dirt over time. It can be cleaned off, but it means that the bag is not as care-free as other darker colours.


Thank you! I suppose I could use extra care and wipe it after use to avoid it showing dirt sooner than it should. I do try to be extra careful when using my better bags.


----------



## hlzpenguin

ATLbagaddict said:


> Ughhh guyssss helpppp I’ve now been bitten by the Caro bug too
> 
> i’ve been *really* bad with bag buying in 2020…but I started falling in love with Caro... I also got a *much* larger than expected end of year bonus  which leaves more than enough money to both reach our saving goals and have some extra fun money left over.
> 
> my dilemma is a two-fold.  I *think* we are going to Italy in May for a friend’s wedding - no flights purchased yet and of course Covid variants are always looming threateningly.  So on the one hand I know I could save by waiting and buying there, if we go.  But do we think there’s a looming price increase on the horizon, and then if our trip doesn’t go through I’m out of more money by waiting ?
> 
> Also, my heart is yearning for the cloud blue color (I’m just obsessed with that shade of grey-ish blue).  I already have the Celine teen 16 in light blue so I really don’t *need* it, and logically I’m thinking my collection is missing a smaller day-to-night black bag (my only black bag is the LV pochette Métis which I personally don’t think works as an evening bag). But of course … the heart wants what the heart wants, sigh.  And I’m worried that the cloud blue version might be gone by May, and of course I know the black will always be available as long as the bag isn’t discontinued.
> 
> Soo sorry for the long post, but any advice?  Should I buy the cloud blue now?  Wait, and get the black?  Anyone who has the cloud blue can you share photos/overall thoughts on how you’ve ended up using the bag?


I really like the cloud blue!


----------



## farisafasri

Hi, may I know if anyone has the caro in normal cannage in rose des vents? Is it more nude or pink undertone? My local store doesn't have it but I've seen it in the vanity case. In the website, the rose des vents in caro and vanity looks slightly different.

Thank you


----------



## hlzpenguin

farisafasri said:


> Hi, may I know if anyone has the caro in normal cannage in rose des vents? Is it more nude or pink undertone? My local store doesn't have it but I've seen it in the vanity case. In the website, the rose des vents in caro and vanity looks slightly different.
> 
> Thank you


I do, in size small. Here are some photos my SA took (also posted in previous pages). I think the vanity has more of a nude undertone than the Caro.


----------



## farisafasri

hlzpenguin said:


> I do, in size small. Here are some photos my SA took (also posted in previous pages). I think the vanity has more of a nude undertone than the Caro.
> View attachment 5279684
> View attachment 5279685



Thank you & happy holidays


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Damn!!  Missing the UPS guy with my Caro bag by 10 minutes 

Oh well something to look forward to post-Christmas on Monday  happy holidays everyone !


----------



## michi_chi

fibbi said:


> Thank you @Anysia @Thaotran  . My SA seems not too sure about lamb skin or calfskin too . It (the macro cannage )feels so much softer I thought it’s lamb skin. Now I m more convinced to have one ！



All of the leather Caro bags currently available on the Dior website are in calfskin, whether with cannage or macro-cannage except for a metallic pink gradient bag which is the only lambskin bag. Even the Caro accessories are in calfskin


----------



## michi_chi

ATLbagaddict said:


> Damn!!  Missing the UPS guy with my Caro bag by 10 minutes
> 
> Oh well something to look forward to post-Christmas on Monday  happy holidays everyone !



I hate missing the courier when you know something exciting awaits you!  it will be like a pre-New Year present  have a fantastic Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## patsku

ATLbagaddict said:


> Damn!!  Missing the UPS guy with my Caro bag by 10 minutes
> 
> Oh well something to look forward to post-Christmas on Monday  happy holidays everyone !



Getting my Caro bag from UPS was a nightmarish process that almost took the joy out of finally getting the bag. Where I live UPS doesn't even try to deliver (there was someone home at all times and no sign of UPS) and because I had chosen and paid extra for express delivery, there was no way to have the bag delivered to a near-by UPS access point either. I had to call UPS three times and the delivery was delayed by multiple days.


----------



## LavenderIce

ATLbagaddict said:


> Damn!!  Missing the UPS guy with my Caro bag by 10 minutes
> 
> Oh well something to look forward to post-Christmas on Monday  happy holidays everyone !



That was me earlier this week. I have UPS My Choice which alerts me with a time frame for the day of delivery. I was surprised they showed up on the earlier end and I missed it by 10 minutes. On the next attempt, it was stated 1:15-5:15 PM and they showed up an hour beforehand! Fortunately, I was home and I received my bag in time for Christmas. The holidays come and go so fast, it will be nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Woohoo she finally arrived!  Ugh this Christmas packaging is to die for 

Unfortunately the cloud blue color didn’t quite make my heart sing the way I hoped it would.  I still love the Caro bag itself, so I think I’ll end up returning this one and getting the small black instead. If I didn’t already have a white Chanel mini and a blue Celine I’d definitely keep her!

Anyone know if you order in this post-Christmas-pre-new years in between times if they still grace you with the beautiful packaging ? hehe


----------



## michi_chi

ATLbagaddict said:


> Woohoo she finally arrived!  Ugh this Christmas packaging is to die for
> 
> Unfortunately the cloud blue color didn’t quite make my heart sing the way I hoped it would.  I still love the Caro bag itself, so I think I’ll end up returning this one and getting the small black instead. If I didn’t already have a white Chanel mini and a blue Celine I’d definitely keep her!
> 
> Anyone know if you order in this post-Christmas-pre-new years in between times if they still grace you with the beautiful packaging ? hehe
> 
> View attachment 5281999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282000



The bag is lovely, I was looking for the cloud blue colour but my usual store sold out of the colour and I got the grey instead. If it's not the colour for you, then definitely get one that you really like  as for post-Christmas/pre-New Year packaging, watch this space. I've got a couple of orders expected to arrive in the next couple of days so I can tell you soon hopefully


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

hey guys… i did asked you guys for opinion on my first caro.  I got it a week later but decided to keep it in the box till Christmas to unbox  and here she is!!
there was a little drama over what colour to choose from macro green to calfskin blue grey or caramel. The colours are soooooo confusing followed by the size which ultimately i decide to go for medium. 
In summary, I had decided to purchase the medium caramel as it was the from the new season. My SA brought the bag to box and while i was at the waiting area…….  my eyes fell on the grey gradient caro. And that moment, I grab the bag on display and got a SA to notify my SA  from tying the ribbon on the box  

And here she is…. with a guitar strap I got during sale last month.


----------



## Anysia

sandycps said:


> hey guys… i did asked you guys for opinion on my first caro.  I got it a week later but decided to keep it in the box till Christmas to unbox  and here she is!!
> there was a little drama over what colour to choose from macro green to calfskin blue grey or caramel. The colours are soooooo confusing followed by the size which ultimately i decide to go for medium.
> In summary, I had decided to purchase the medium caramel as it was the from the new season. My SA brought the bag to box and while i was at the waiting area…….  my eyes fell on the grey gradient caro. And that moment, I grab the bag on display and got a SA to notify my SA  from tying the ribbon on the box
> 
> And here she is…. with a guitar strap I got during sale last month.
> View attachment 5282356


Congratulations   I bought the blue gradiant one and dior make the gradiant really well (no harsh color change, very nice color transition)


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Anysia said:


> Congratulations   I bought the blue gradiant one and dior make the gradiant really well (no harsh color change, very nice color transition)



 Yes indeed. It's perfect!  Is blue gradient in lambskin too?


----------



## Anysia

sandycps said:


> Yes indeed. It's perfect!  Is blue gradient in lambskin too?


Yes it is in lambskin. They told me that they can refresh the color etc. in case the lambskin is used i. e. the color is fading. This service costs around CHF 250. They send the bag to Paris and will be restored there.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Anysia said:


> Yes it is in lambskin. They told me that they can refresh the color etc. in case the lambskin is used i. e. the color is fading. This service costs around CHF 250. They send the bag to Paris and will be restored there.



Oh wow! I didn't know about this, sounds really cooool    Honestly, i didn't realize it was lambskin till i unboxed it after Christmas. The colour simply got me.
For the colour refresh, how do we determine that it needs to be restored? Will the SA be able to identify when we send it for maintenance? Pardon me as this is my first Dior bag.


----------



## Anysia

Lambskin is a bit more fragile. You see the signs of wearing where it rubs against e. g. clothes. I assume you have to do it in ca. 3 - 5 years when you wear it almost every day.
The SA will be for sure be able to identify it. I wouldn't restore it too early.
We should enjoy our bags and it is normal to see signs of wearing the bag


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Anysia said:


> Lambskin is a bit more fragile. You see the signs of wearing where it rubs against e. g. clothes. I assume you have to do it in ca. 3 - 5 years when you wear it almost every day.
> The SA will be for sure be able to identify it. I wouldn't restore it too early.
> We should enjoy our bags and it is normal to see signs of wearing the bag



Yes indeed. I have just ordered the bag insert and definitely can't wait to bring it out


----------



## LavenderIce

sandycps said:


> hey guys… i did asked you guys for opinion on my first caro.  I got it a week later but decided to keep it in the box till Christmas to unbox  and here she is!!
> there was a little drama over what colour to choose from macro green to calfskin blue grey or caramel. The colours are soooooo confusing followed by the size which ultimately i decide to go for medium.
> In summary, I had decided to purchase the medium caramel as it was the from the new season. My SA brought the bag to box and while i was at the waiting area…….  my eyes fell on the grey gradient caro. And that moment, I grab the bag on display and got a SA to notify my SA  from tying the ribbon on the box
> 
> And here she is…. with a guitar strap I got during sale last month.
> View attachment 5282356



Congrats! Funny how that worked out. You were choosing between two initially, decided on another and went home with a completely different one. Dior has too many good options, it's easy for us to get confused. You really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Havanese 28

sandycps said:


> finally make a trip to the boutique and was spoilt for choice. Love love love the green macro but it only comes in medium. The medium look alittle too big on my small frame. im not sure  love the blue with hint of grey.. any thoughts?
> View attachment 5260063
> View attachment 5260064


Green!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats! Funny how that worked out. You were choosing between two initially, decided on another and went home with a completely different one. Dior has too many good options, it's easy for us to get confused. You really can't go wrong with any of them.


YES! I know right. It's such a difficult choice but the gradient grey DEFINITELY got my heart 



Havanese 28 said:


> Green!



Yea, that was my first choice but my SA said some stuffs that it MIGHT get wrinkled as times goes by but well it's still up for speculation since it's a new method by Dior. Anyway I walked away with a gradient grey which i !


----------



## michi_chi

sandycps said:


> hey guys… i did asked you guys for opinion on my first caro.  I got it a week later but decided to keep it in the box till Christmas to unbox  and here she is!!
> there was a little drama over what colour to choose from macro green to calfskin blue grey or caramel. The colours are soooooo confusing followed by the size which ultimately i decide to go for medium.
> In summary, I had decided to purchase the medium caramel as it was the from the new season. My SA brought the bag to box and while i was at the waiting area…….  my eyes fell on the grey gradient caro. And that moment, I grab the bag on display and got a SA to notify my SA  from tying the ribbon on the box
> 
> And here she is…. with a guitar strap I got during sale last month.
> View attachment 5282356



Love their gradient colours, this is beautiful! I really like the contrast to the embroidered guitar strap too


----------



## patsku

I ordered a houndstooth strap for my Caro as a Christmas present for me, but it just doesn't work at all. I am very very short but the strap is way too short even for me crossbody and the sharp edge of the strap digs into my neck painfully. It also won't stay on my shoulder either since it is too wide for my shoulder. The design of the strap baffles me, how on earth are they supposed to work? I'm sad it didn't work, I don't like the other straps with very loud logos that much.


----------



## Coco_83

I got the Medium sized Dior Caro in taupe today. I’m so thrilled! It’s gorgeous in person (sorry the lighting doesn’t do it justice). It has a bit of a beige tone with a hint of light purple.  But it’s a very well made bag with a lot of versatility. I’m so excited to wear it out soon!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My small black Caro arrived today!  Love her  think this one will be a winner for me since there has definitely been a “little black bag” hole in my closet for going out. I also decided to get the tundra green LD cardholder too 

nice WFH lunch break surprise to make the easing into January a little easier! Just want to stare at the holiday packaging all day


----------



## m_fq

All these beautiful caros!!! I’m dying to get one but I am so confused. I’ve been saving up money for the last two years for a chanel boy bag , but the prices just keep going up and up. 
I’ve recently been crushing on the caro as well and thinking I’ll just bite the bullet and get it instead of Chanel.
2 questions-
 do you think the caro will also be discontinued like other Dior bags after 4/5 years? Or is it a classic here to stay? 
Can the caro be dressed down? I’m a mom of 3 boys and casual is more my style ( hence the boy bag)

tia!!!


----------



## Kkeely30

m_fq said:


> All these beautiful caros!!! I’m dying to get one but I am so confused. I’ve been saving up money for the last two years for a chanel boy bag , but the prices just keep going up and up.
> I’ve recently been crushing on the caro as well and thinking I’ll just bite the bullet and get it instead of Chanel.
> 2 questions-
> do you think the caro will also be discontinued like other Dior bags after 4/5 years? Or is it a classic here to stay?
> Can the caro be dressed down? I’m a mom of 3 boys and casual is more my style ( hence the boy bag)
> 
> tia!!!


So funny you post this because I had the same dilemma and just recently ended up purchasing the Caro vs. Chanel Boy. I began to research both bags on purseforum and watched numerous YouTube videos. I can share my thoughts and what led me to purchase the Caro.

From reading the Chanel threads, a lot of people seem to be put off by Chanel with constant price increases, bad customer service and some questionable quality. Some Chanel fans have even noted not feeling safe with their bags worth $5k+(seems mostly in bigger cities). That said, Dior of course is still very high end and luxe but maybe still less known and flashy than Chanel, plus I have a more casual lifestyle.

As for longevity, the Chanel Boy I think will be around much longer than Caro. It’s going on now for 11 years I believe. Dior seems to discontinue their loved bags often. Other than the Dior Lady, maybe the Saddle, the rest of their bags are questionable and resale of Dior bags is not that great. That being said, the Caro still has the timeless cannage leather, so it will still be a type of classic Dior.

I absolutely love the cool and effortless look of the boy and planned on getting the black with ruthenium hardware, however, trying to find the perfect one pre-loved proved to be a difficult task and sometimes even more expensive than new ones in boutiques. I don’t have a Chanel SA so it seemed almost impossible. I ended up purchasing the Dior Caro black with Ruthenium hardware, which seemed a bit more casual than the gold Caro.

Also, it seems both Dior and Chanel will have price increases mid January and for Chanel the boy is specifically mentioned. 

Hope this helps! I will always love the Chanel Boy, and may still obtain one, but ultimately decided to go for Caro based on budget (I really wanted a new bag, not pre-loved) and personal style.


----------



## michi_chi

m_fq said:


> All these beautiful caros!!! I’m dying to get one but I am so confused. I’ve been saving up money for the last two years for a chanel boy bag , but the prices just keep going up and up.
> I’ve recently been crushing on the caro as well and thinking I’ll just bite the bullet and get it instead of Chanel.
> 2 questions-
> do you think the caro will also be discontinued like other Dior bags after 4/5 years? Or is it a classic here to stay?
> Can the caro be dressed down? I’m a mom of 3 boys and casual is more my style ( hence the boy bag)
> 
> tia!!!



It's hard to know whether the Caro will be a staple, apart from the Lady Dior a lot of other styles have been discontinued after time, despite its popularity (like the Miss Dior) but the Caro is a popular style at the moment and I imagine it's Maria Grazia Chiuri's take on the Miss Dior so here's hoping it will stay for a while!

The Caro is a perfect everyday day as well as night bag so that's a definite yes!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

m_fq said:


> All these beautiful caros!!! I’m dying to get one but I am so confused. I’ve been saving up money for the last two years for a chanel boy bag , but the prices just keep going up and up.
> I’ve recently been crushing on the caro as well and thinking I’ll just bite the bullet and get it instead of Chanel.
> 2 questions-
> do you think the caro will also be discontinued like other Dior bags after 4/5 years? Or is it a classic here to stay?
> Can the caro be dressed down? I’m a mom of 3 boys and casual is more my style ( hence the boy bag)
> 
> tia!!!



I just bought my first Dior bag which happens to be Caro    Both the Boy Chanel and Caro are pretty similar bag but the cool thing about Caro is that the strap is detachable which means that you can switch for a more casual strap and get the dressed down vibe. Without the strap, the Caro can be used as a clutch.

I owned both a Boy and Caro so i can make comparison in regards to the internal storage. I brought my medium Boy to store in order to compare storage space and personally i think a medium Boy is equivalent to a small Caro  . I ended up purchasing a medium as i felt that i could store a little more without the tight feeling as i plan to get an insert. I would suggest to try both bags and see which one makes your heart flutter 

Lastly, regardless whether a bag will be discontinued, what matters most is to get a bag you like rather than hunting for it in future. Like Chanel always comes out with "Limited edition" colour which means that once you pass it, you have to hunt it in the secondary market. Hope the above helps.


----------



## m_fq

Kkeely30 said:


> So funny you post this because I had the same dilemma and just recently ended up purchasing the Caro vs. Chanel Boy. I began to research both bags on purseforum and watched numerous YouTube videos. I can share my thoughts and what led me to purchase the Caro.
> 
> From reading the Chanel threads, a lot of people seem to be put off by Chanel with constant price increases, bad customer service and some questionable quality. Some Chanel fans have even noted not feeling safe with their bags worth $5k+(seems mostly in bigger cities). That said, Dior of course is still very high end and luxe but maybe still less known and flashy than Chanel, plus I have a more casual lifestyle.
> 
> As for longevity, the Chanel Boy I think will be around much longer than Caro. It’s going on now for 11 years I believe. Dior seems to discontinue their loved bags often. Other than the Dior Lady, maybe the Saddle, the rest of their bags are questionable and resale of Dior bags is not that great. That being said, the Caro still has the timeless cannage leather, so it will still be a type of classic Dior.
> 
> I absolutely love the cool and effortless look of the boy and planned on getting the black with ruthenium hardware, however, trying to find the perfect one pre-loved proved to be a difficult task and sometimes even more expensive than new ones in boutiques. I don’t have a Chanel SA so it seemed almost impossible. I ended up purchasing the Dior Caro black with Ruthenium hardware, which seemed a bit more casual than the gold Caro.
> 
> Also, it seems both Dior and Chanel will have price increases mid January and for Chanel the boy is specifically mentioned.
> 
> Hope this helps! I will always love the Chanel Boy, and may still obtain one, but ultimately decided to go for Caro based on budget (I really wanted a new bag, not pre-loved) and personal style.


So glad I posted here! I feel so much more confident about my decision, gonna go for it! Just need to decide which color now ! Lol


----------



## patsku

I decided to keep the strap I wrote earlier about anyway. It is just way too cute with the bag to be returned. 

I took a mod shot while I was shopping today. It is short, yes, but the length is sort of growing on me since I also have the strap the bag came with. What do you think..?


----------



## averagejoe

patsku said:


> I decided to keep the strap I wrote earlier about anyway. It is just way too cute with the bag to be returned.
> 
> I took a mod shot while I was shopping today. It is short, yes, but the length is sort of growing on me since I also have the strap the bag came with. What do you think..?
> 
> View attachment 5291581


I like where the bag is sitting on you. Not short at all, in my opinion.


----------



## patsku

averagejoe said:


> I like where the bag is sitting on you. Not short at all, in my opinion.



Thank you so much for your comment! I will continue to wear it with the strap.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

patsku said:


> I decided to keep the strap I wrote earlier about anyway. It is just way too cute with the bag to be returned.
> 
> I took a mod shot while I was shopping today. It is short, yes, but the length is sort of growing on me since I also have the strap the bag came with. What do you think..?
> 
> View attachment 5291581


love the strap!  the length is perfect too


----------



## XCCX

Hello!
Anyone owns the beige color? How would you describe the shade please?
Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> Anyone owns the beige color? How would you describe the shade please?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5293018


Also, is it always the same beige? Or do different seasons have different shades?


----------



## JHBR

This is mine. I thought it would be lighter, but as you can see, it looks a bit different than the color shown on their website. I do like it a lot and find it very versatile, something I will wear all year long, day or night.


----------



## XCCX

JHBR said:


> This is mine. I thought it would be lighter, but as you can see, it looks a bit different than the color shown on their website. I do like it a lot and find it very versatile, something I will wear all year long, day or night.


Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!
Would you say it has any specific undertones?


----------



## nycgirl79

TraceySH said:


> So I tried to take good pictures of the grey, and it's HARD! nothing comes out correctly. So here is a little collage....and next to the rose des vents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237219
> View attachment 5237220
> View attachment 5237221
> View attachment 5237222
> View attachment 5237223
> View attachment 5237234


Your collection is incredible. The grey w/ ruthenium (?) hw is stunning - can’t get it out of my head!


----------



## TraceySH

nycgirl79 said:


> Your collection is incredible. The grey w/ ruthenium (?) hw is stunning - can’t get it out of my head!


I love this bag! I am disappointed they are not making more of the large. And I certainly hope they don’t phase this model out like Dior does too often!


----------



## nycgirl79

TraceySH said:


> I love this bag! I am disappointed they are not making more of the large. And I certainly hope they don’t phase this model out like Dior does too often!



That’s great to hear! It’s definitely at the top of my wishlist.

I don’t understand how they decide which colors/hardware combinations to make in the different sizes… I wanted to try on  your grey caro last month in the boutique, and was disappointed that it wasn’t in stock, but also that it wasn’t made in any other size!? I’m not a goldtone hardware person, so it’s annoying that the options with shw or ruthenium are so limited.

I really hope that the caro becomes a part of tbe permanent collection - to me, it’s such a classic.


----------



## JHBR

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!
> Would you say it has any specific undertones?



You are welcome. I would say it's a true beige with no undertones.


----------



## jencl3

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!
> Would you say it has any specific undertones?


I initially got the beige Caro but exchanged for the Lady Dior instead, here is the beige in sunlight and also compared to white in store lighting!


----------



## XCCX

jencl3 said:


> I initially got the beige Caro but exchanged for the Lady Dior instead, here is the beige in sunlight and also compared to white in store lighting!
> 
> View attachment 5293454
> View attachment 5293456


Beautiful thank you for sharing!


----------



## XCCX

JHBR said:


> You are welcome. I would say it's a true beige with no undertones.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## bluesky88

I just purchased my first Caro today! All the colors were amazing, but I kept reaching for the gray in medium.Hope I made the right choice!
I even got the holiday packaging which made it even more special!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## m_fq

Hi all!! I finally decided on getting a caro in warm taupe (small) and just realized that they don’t sell that color in England on their website!!! And I don’t have time to get it anywhere else before price increase. Any suggestions???
Tia!!


----------



## m_fq

bluesky88 said:


> I just purchased my first Caro today! All the colors were amazing, but I kept reaching for the gray in medium.Hope I made the right choice!
> I even got the holiday packaging which made it even more special!
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love this color !! Been conflicted over small and medium for so long! But I think you just can’t go wrong with either !


----------



## Blessedchic

m_fq said:


> Hi all!! I finally decided on getting a caro in warm taupe (small) and just realized that they don’t sell that color in England on their website!!! And I don’t have time to get it anywhere else before price increase. Any suggestions???
> Tia!!


Maybe call customer service - they could possibly locate one for you which you might be able to reserve over the phone and have posted to you later(and hence beat the price increase )?


----------



## m_fq

Blessedchic said:


> Maybe call customer service - they could possibly locate one for you which you might be able to reserve over the phone and have posted to you later(and hence beat the price increase )?


Ok thanks! Will try that


----------



## Blessedchic

m_fq said:


> Ok thanks! Will try that


All the best!


----------



## michi_chi

m_fq said:


> Hi all!! I finally decided on getting a caro in warm taupe (small) and just realized that they don’t sell that color in England on their website!!! And I don’t have time to get it anywhere else before price increase. Any suggestions???
> Tia!!



It's available in the medium size on the UK website, stock will come from France, but if you're keen on the small size definitely get in touch with Customer Service  https://www.dior.com/en_gb/products...r-caro-bag-warm-taupe-supple-cannage-calfskin


----------



## 880

patsku said:


> I decided to keep the strap I wrote earlier about anyway. It is just way too cute with the bag to be returned.
> 
> I took a mod shot while I was shopping today. It is short, yes, but the length is sort of growing on me since I also have the strap the bag came with. What do you think..?
> 
> View attachment 5291581


I love the strap ! 

@nycgirl79 , I was told the prevalence of GHW is bc MGC prefers it to SHW or RHW, which makes it difficult for some of us


----------



## nycgirl79

880 said:


> I love the strap !
> 
> @nycgirl79 , I was told the prevalence of GHW is bc MGC prefers it to SHW or RHW, which makes it difficult for some of us



Thank you for this info, 880! I so appreciate all of your posts - you are an enormous asset to this community!  

So nice of MGC to impose her preferences on the rest of us!   

I personally am not a fan of gold tones, and I don’t think it looks great with my coloring, but I recognize that it looks beautiful on many bags, and individuals. That being said, if I were the creative director of a massive fashion house, I wouldn’t limit hardware colors to my own personal preferences. I just find it arrogant, and poor decision making, to exclude the desires of so many (potential) customers. I understand wanting to maintain the integrity of the brand/aesthetic design, but offering all (or most) bags with such standard options as SHW and RHW seems like a no-brainer, and win all around!

I’ll get off of my soapbox now.


----------



## michi_chi

nycgirl79 said:


> Thank you for this info, 880! I so appreciate all of your posts - you are an enormous asset to this community!
> 
> So nice of MGC to impose her preferences on the rest of us!
> 
> I personally am not a fan of gold tones, and I don’t think it looks great with my coloring, but I recognize that it looks beautiful on many bags, and individuals. That being said, if I were the creative director of a massive fashion house, I wouldn’t limit hardware colors to my own personal preferences. I just find it arrogant, and poor decision making, to exclude the desires of so many (potential) customers. I understand wanting to maintain the integrity of the brand/aesthetic design, but offering all (or most) bags with such standard options as SHW and RHW seems like a no-brainer, and win all around!
> 
> I’ll get off of my soapbox now.



I wonder if you've tried on or seen any of the bags in person recently to see what you think of the recent GHW? A lot of my bags seem to come in a beautiful subtle champagne gold tone so it's a cooler tone than the regular yellow gold colour  my own Caro won't help to show this because it came with the antique gold hardware and although I'd have preferred champagne gold or silver, it's still a nice contrast. I did notice there are more antique silver and silver hardware appearing in the newer bags compared to when I got mine last year in the London store in November so you never know, the customer purchase numbers might have convinced her to introduce more variety to hardware colours


----------



## nycgirl79

michi_chi said:


> I wonder if you've tried on or seen any of the bags in person recently to see what you think of the recent GHW? A lot of my bags seem to come in a beautiful subtle champagne gold tone so it's a cooler tone than the regular yellow gold colour  my own Caro won't help to show this because it came with the antique gold hardware and although I'd have preferred champagne gold or silver, it's still a nice contrast. I did notice there are more antique silver and silver hardware appearing in the newer bags compared to when I got mine last year in the London store in November so you never know, the customer purchase numbers might have convinced her to introduce more variety to hardware colours



I really hope that’s the case! It just seems like across the board (clothing, accessories, etc.), gold/brass tone hardware is the default, and it’s always irked me. I’m hoping that what you’ve observed with more hardware options at Dior becomes a reality amongst all designers!

When shopping for my LD, I did try on a black w champagne hardware, and while I much preferred it to the “standard” gold, it was still not exactly what I was looking  for. I do love the ruthenium, and gunmetals, though I know a lot of people find them more trendy/edgy, and less classic.


----------



## michi_chi

nycgirl79 said:


> I do love the ruthenium, and gunmetals, though I know a lot of people find them more trendy/edgy, and less classic.



Just because it's not the 'standard' doesn't make it any less beautiful in its own way  I've never been a follower of 'fashion' in the sense that I'm not always going for the latest styles. I know what I like and what suits me, so if something comes out that doesn't grab me, I'm not always about the in latest trends. I love the antique silver finish and the champagne gold, definitely unique and suits me better


----------



## nycgirl79

michi_chi said:


> Just because it's not the 'standard' doesn't make it any less beautiful in its own way  I've never been a follower of 'fashion' in the sense that I'm not always going for the latest styles. I know what I like and what suits me, so if something comes out that doesn't grab me, I'm not always about the in latest trends. I love the antique silver finish and the champagne gold, definitely unique and suits me better



I could not agree with you more!! I go with what I like, and what makes me happy - trends be damned!

ps, just saw that you’re from Edinburgh!! My husband and I LOVE Edinburgh! Scotland is such a spectacularly gorgeous country.


----------



## michi_chi

nycgirl79 said:


> I could not agree with you more!! I go with what I like, and what makes me happy - trends be damned!
> 
> ps, just saw that you’re from Edinburgh!! My husband and I LOVE Edinburgh! Scotland is such a spectacularly gorgeous country.



I absolutely love living in Edinburgh and Scotland is such a beautiful country to be in  the only thing that's missing is a Dior store so all my purchases are made through my SA in London or on the UK website which I've done a few times


----------



## nycgirl79

michi_chi said:


> I absolutely love living in Edinburgh and Scotland is such a beautiful country to be in  the only thing that's missing is a Dior store so all my purchases are made through my SA in London or on the UK website which I've done a few times



You have the best of both worlds!!


----------



## Blessedchic

Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs   . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!


----------



## Blessedchic

Blessedchic said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs   . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!


Thanks for your response@Cool Breeze! I'm keen to know if others like or dislike it... it isn't mentioned anywhere...


----------



## michi_chi

Blessedchic said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs   . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!



I've not seen the bag in person only because I don't have a store near me that I can visit with having to travel at least 3+ hours, but going by the photo, the pouch looks cute. I'm not one for pouches only because I carry quite a bit and I prefer to keep the shape of the bag to be not distorted but that's a personal preference. As for the chain, I can't tell for sure but it looks to have the same links as the Caro bag which is very durable. It also seems to have some thinner chain links and I'm not sure how regularly it's interspersed with the 'CD' links. 

It's a pretty pouch IMO and if it were a small card holder, I would definitely like it for myself. As far as pouches go, it's a lovely classic design that will go with every outfit even without the chain if you'd prefer to carry it as a clutch in the evenings


----------



## Blessedchic

michi_chi said:


> I've not seen the bag in person only because I don't have a store near me that I can visit with having to travel at least 3+ hours, but going by the photo, the pouch looks cute. I'm not one for pouches only because I carry quite a bit and I prefer to keep the shape of the bag to be not distorted but that's a personal preference. As for the chain, I can't tell for sure but it looks to have the same links as the Caro bag which is very durable. It also seems to have some thinner chain links and I'm not sure how regularly it's interspersed with the 'CD' links.
> 
> It's a pretty pouch IMO and if it were a small card holder, I would definitely like it for myself. As far as pouches go, it's a lovely classic design that will go with every outfit even without the chain if you'd prefer to carry it as a clutch in the evenings


Thanks for your comments @michi_chi ! Your thoughts on over-stuffing pouches to the point of distortion is well noted. I used to carry big bags and totes...but over the last 2 years, I've grossly down-sized to mini bags and card holders.  

I personally like the look of the chain but hope it won't end up being too flimsy in the thinner areas without the CD design. Yes, as you mentioned, I plan to use it as a day-to- night bag-to-clutch. 

'Keeping my fingers crossed until it arrives!


----------



## michi_chi

Blessedchic said:


> Thanks for your comments @michi_chi ! Your thoughts on over-stuffing pouches to the point of distortion is well noted. I used to carry big bags and totes...but over the last 2 years, I've grossly down-sized to mini bags and card holders.
> 
> I personally like the look of the chain but hope it won't end up being too flimsy in the thinner areas without the CD design. Yes, as you mentioned, I plan to use it as a day-to- night bag-to-clutch.
> 
> 'Keeping my fingers crossed until it arrives!



Can't wait to see photos of your new pouch!


----------



## BB8

(Also posted in Dior thread.)
I was super excited to finally receive my order after 18 looong days, but when it came I found myself liking it, but not loving it. I wanted this small Caro because of the ruthenium hardware vs the gold hardware which is not really for me in this style. I like the back pocket, the versatility of the strap, and the yummy leather. However, the first thing that came to mind regarding the "circles" of the macrocannage was the "Easy" button of Staples, and now I can't unsee it. I kept tilting my head as I viewed it on me in the mirror, which usually means I am trying to love it. Plus, I noticed two dark smudge-appearing spots around the turnlock in natural daylight, and that was even without my glasses on, so I tried to rub it gently, thinking it was just a smudge. When it wouldn't wipe away, I magnified it, and found scratches, which bothered me on a brand new bag. I'm a bit concerned that if it already has these scratches new, how bad will it get over time with use? I'm likely going to return it, but just a bit disappointed since I had such high hopes (plus I got it before the price increase, which is minimal but still an increase)
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. (I reassure myself that I will just give my Chanel mini Reissue more love, as it is essentially the same size and colorway.) I am hoping that Dior will release a small with the ruthenium hardware but in the regular cannage leather.
Can anyone who has used their Caro for a while attest to the wear and tear of their turnlock?


----------



## stockcharlie

BB8 said:


> (Also posted in Dior thread.)
> I was super excited to finally receive my order after 18 looong days, but when it came I found myself liking it, but not loving it. I wanted this small Caro because of the ruthenium hardware vs the gold hardware which is not really for me in this style. I like the back pocket, the versatility of the strap, and the yummy leather. However, the first thing that came to mind regarding the "circles" of the macrocannage was the "Easy" button of Staples, and now I can't unsee it. I kept tilting my head as I viewed it on me in the mirror, which usually means I am trying to love it. Plus, I noticed two dark smudge-appearing spots around the turnlock in natural daylight, and that was even without my glasses on, so I tried to rub it gently, thinking it was just a smudge. When it wouldn't wipe away, I magnified it, and found scratches, which bothered me on a brand new bag. I'm a bit concerned that if it already has these scratches new, how bad will it get over time with use? I'm likely going to return it, but just a bit disappointed since I had such high hopes (plus I got it before the price increase, which is minimal but still an increase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309330
> View attachment 5309331
> View attachment 5309332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (I reassure myself that I will just give my Chanel mini Reissue more love, as it is essentially the same size and colorway.) I am hoping that Dior will release a small with the ruthenium hardware but in the regular cannage leather.
> Can anyone who has used their Caro for a while attest to the wear and tear of their turnlock?


I have the regular small caro with GHW for a year now, and the scratches are inevitable no matter how careful you are. It’s what comes with normal wear and tear, something we have to accept


----------



## BB8

stockcharlie said:


> I have the regular small caro with GHW for a year now, and the scratches are inevitable no matter how careful you are. It’s what comes with normal wear and tear, something we have to accept


Yes of course. Just wanted to see if the wear on this smooth shiny hardware is more apparent. My Chanel Reissue turnlock looks pretty good and I've had it for several years now, however the turnlock is smaller and is aged hardware.


----------



## fibbi

I also recently bought the medium caro in ruthenium hw I think the scratch is inevitable just a matter of time. I do remember seeing something like protective film/sticker for the hw.


----------



## BB8

fibbi said:


> I also recently bought the medium caro in ruthenium hw I think the scratch is inevitable just a matter of time. I do remember seeing something like protective film/sticker for the hw.


How are you liking yours so far?


----------



## fibbi

BB8 said:


> How are you liking yours so far?


I haven't actually used it yet and it would be my lunar new year bag. (traditionally we would wear new clothing/bag for new year).


----------



## BB8

fibbi said:


> I haven't actually used it yet and it would be my lunar new year bag. (traditionally we would wear new clothing/bag for new year).


Oh, got it. Something for you to look forward to then, which is always nice. Enjoy, and Happy Lunar New Year


----------



## fibbi

BB8 said:


> Oh, got it. Something for you to look forward to then, which is always nice. Enjoy, and Happy Lunar New Year


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

I have a question about the small caro please. Can it be shoulder carried (single chain). Or is the chain too long for that? I learned it can be adjusted? Thank you in advance!


----------



## hlzpenguin

XCCX said:


> I have a question about the small caro please. Can it be shoulder carried (single chain). Or is the chain too long for that? I learned it can be adjusted? Thank you in advance!


I have no problem carrying on one shoulder. The chain can be adjusted. I’m 5’1.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> I have a question about the small caro please. Can it be shoulder carried (single chain). Or is the chain too long for that? I learned it can be adjusted? Thank you in advance!


Can someone please share a modeling photo of the small caro carried on the shoulder single strapped and on the shortest setting (preferably)


----------



## michi_chi

XCCX said:


> Can someone please share a modeling photo of the small caro carried on the shoulder single strapped and on the shortest setting (preferably)



Here's a photo from my SA of the small Caro at its longest (single) strap length


----------



## XCCX

michi_chi said:


> Here's a photo from my SA of the small Caro at its longest (single) strap length


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

saw this tote bag on ******** which is similar to Caro version of tote and of course reminds me of Chanel GST.
Does anyone knows when does FW collection usually hit stores?


----------



## averagejoe

sandycps said:


> saw this tote bag on ******** which is similar to Caro version of tote and of course reminds me of Chanel GST.
> Does anyone knows when does FW collection usually hit stores?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344743


It starts to arrive in late August, with some pieces staggered to arrive throughout September and October. Since this is a bag, there is a chance that it will be released earlier.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

averagejoe said:


> It starts to arrive in late August, with some pieces staggered to arrive throughout September and October. Since this is a bag, there is a chance that it will be released earlier.



Cool! Thanks for the info.   I can't wait to see the real piece.


----------



## Yisi

Hello! Can anyone share the longest strap drop (at the last hole) for the small Dior Caro flap bag? TIA


----------



## citracitrus

m_fq said:


> All these beautiful caros!!! I’m dying to get one but I am so confused. I’ve been saving up money for the last two years for a chanel boy bag , but the prices just keep going up and up.
> I’ve recently been crushing on the caro as well and thinking I’ll just bite the bullet and get it instead of Chanel.
> 2 questions-
> do you think the caro will also be discontinued like other Dior bags after 4/5 years? Or is it a classic here to stay?
> Can the caro be dressed down? I’m a mom of 3 boys and casual is more my style ( hence the boy bag)
> 
> tia!!!


Yes it can definitely be dressed down you might want to change the strap or make it shorter like wearing under the arm. I have the same bag and I love it.


----------



## *JJ*

Does anybody have live pics of the black caro with ruthenium hw? I won't be able to go to a boutique to purchase it and I'm a little hesitant because of the macrocannage (vs the microcannage). Has anybody tried this bag?


----------



## fibbi

*JJ* said:


> Does anybody have live pics of the black caro with ruthenium hw? I won't be able to go to a boutique to purchase it and I'm a little hesitant because of the macrocannage (vs the microcannage). Has anybody tried this bag?


This is my macrocannage caro in rhw.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Does anyone know what kind of caro pouch is it? It has detachable chain and leather strap - it’s not a belt pouch. Is it new? I can’t find it on thr EU website. Pictures from Instagram.


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> Does anyone know what kind of caro pouch is it? It has detachable chain and leather strap - it’s not a belt pouch. Is it new? I can’t find it on thr EU website. Pictures from Instagram.


This is the Caro Pouch with Chain and Adjustable Leather Strap. It is a new item and the back looks like a zipped wallet.


----------



## maria16

So glad to have found this thread. Here is my first Caro. Patent calfskin in a Middle East exclusive color (medium)


----------



## fibbi

maria16 said:


> So glad to have found this thread. Here is my first Caro. Patent calfskin in a Middle East exclusive color (medium)


Am I missing the picture here? Wonder  how  the exclusive color look like!


----------



## maria16

fibbi said:


> Am I missing the picture here? Wonder  how  the exclusive color look like!


----------



## fibbi

This green is Lovely !


----------



## maria16

Here u go. It’s


fibbi said:


> This green is Lovely !


Thank you. This is the first time I have gotten something in patent calf leather but I just couldn’t resist the lure


----------



## LadyLorraineV

And she’s here.. 
chose her over Lady Dior..
a carefree bag


----------



## maria16

LadyLorraineV said:


> And she’s here..
> chose her over Lady Dior..
> a carefree bag


Omg it’s stunning


----------



## LadyLorraineV

maria16 said:


> Omg it’s stunning


She is ❤️
thank you


----------



## nycgirl79

LadyLorraineV said:


> And she’s here..
> chose her over Lady Dior..
> a carefree bag



Beautiful! Enjoy!!


----------



## am2022

Anybody here fell for the charm of strass caro ? They’re so sparkly and want to see how new owners feel !


----------



## kalilagirl

Coco_83 said:


> I got the Medium sized Dior Caro in taupe today. I’m so thrilled! It’s gorgeous in person (sorry the lighting doesn’t do it justice). It has a bit of a beige tone with a hint of light purple.  But it’s a very well made bag with a lot of versatility. I’m so excited to wear it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286019
> View attachment 5286021


 I have the exact bag. Love love!


----------



## natjyl

Would love to know everyone's opinion on the wear and tear? I have seen a few posts saying that after a few wears the chain has rusted/gold rubbed off due to the rubbing between the chain and the bag hooks.


----------



## stockcharlie

natjyl said:


> Would love to know everyone's opinion on the wear and tear? I have seen a few posts saying that after a few wears the chain has rusted/gold rubbed off due to the rubbing between the chain and the bag hooks.


I have my small caro for over a year now, and never had the chain issue you mentioned. However, the leather does tend to lose shape, so I’d suggest stuffing the bag when not in use. Other than that, it’s a lovely and carefree bag!


----------



## Mushroomcloset

Hi everyone, I absolutely love the cannage stitching and the boxy shape of the Dior caro but I’m a bit irked by the huge logo clasp. I really wish they could make it a bit smaller. Dior recently came out with this Caro chain belt with small logo and I was immediately sold even though it’s more of a Woc than a bag. The new chain design is also very Dior classy also! I’d be happy to see if someone else also got the pouches to share  
I wonder if they would come out with new iterations of the caro bag with smaller hardware


----------



## BagLadyT

Mushroomcloset said:


> Hi everyone, I absolutely love the cannage stitching and the boxy shape of the Dior caro but I’m a bit irked by the huge logo clasp. I really wish they could make it a bit smaller. Dior recently came out with this Caro chain belt with small logo and I was immediately sold even though it’s more of a Woc than a bag. The new chain design is also very Dior classy also! I’d be happy to see if someone else also got the pouches to share
> I wonder if they would come out with new iterations of the caro bag with smaller hardware
> View attachment 5416193



Do you mind snapping a pic of what fits?


----------



## Mom30raps

Do we know what colors are coming out for the next (Fall?) collection?


----------



## Mushroomcloset

it fits my iPhone 11 both for inside and the outside back pocket (I love!) plus my cardholder, shopping bag, lipstick. When I’m not using cardholder then it fits a pair of sunglasses also but the bag gets a bit fat if I do that. It closes fine with the magnetic closure. 
i just realized that this model for crossbody is not available online yet and there is a similar Belt pouch with less pockets.


----------



## Theresia Handayani

TraceySH said:


> And here we go! They are finally in the USA!


Hi, 

I found this Dior Caro style on Instagram and I really like it but I couldn't seem to find this style on Dior website, does anyone knows this style?


----------



## TraceySH

Theresia Handayani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this Dior Caro style on Instagram and I really like it but I couldn't seem to find this style on Dior website, does anyone knows this style?


I think this looks like the pouch?


----------



## carohearts

Been following this thread for a while, I'm in love with the Caro!  

Love that it can be dressed up or down. I'm torn between beige and warm taupe... My wardrobe mostly consists of neutral colours (white, black, navy, dusty pink), and my style is more feminine. 

Would like to ask if anyone has the warm taupe and maybe some mod shots?  Open to hear other thoughts too! Thanks


----------



## Jessiibelle

Hey all! Last weekend I’ve bought my second Caro bag. It’s a small Caro linen bag with roségold hardware.
Unfortunately I've noticed a few things and I don't know if this is normal or not. When the bag is closed, a clear gap can be seen on the inside. It looks kind of wrong.

The front lock’s turning bar seems to be a little loose. Turning it into the vertical position often results in +5 degree angle.

My black medium Caro is just in perfect condition and totally different.
Now I'm considering whether I should keep/exchange this bag or whether I should get a small leather Caro in the color rose des vents. The Rose des Vents color is unfortunately not available at the moment (I'm in Germany). And I really hope there is no price increase in July..

What are your experiences with linen/tweed bags? Are they durable? Are they sewn well? Color transfer? Etc.

Please Help!


----------



## averagejoe

Jessiibelle said:


> Hey all! Last weekend I’ve bought my second Caro bag. It’s a small Caro linen bag with roségold hardware.
> Unfortunately I've noticed a few things and I don't know if this is normal or not. When the bag is closed, a clear gap can be seen on the inside. It looks kind of wrong.
> 
> The front lock’s turning bar seems to be a little loose. Turning it into the vertical position often results in +5 degree angle.
> 
> My black medium Caro is just in perfect condition and totally different.
> Now I'm considering whether I should keep/exchange this bag or whether I should get a small leather Caro in the color rose des vents. The Rose des Vents color is unfortunately not available at the moment (I'm in Germany). And I really hope there is no price increase in July..
> 
> What are your experiences with linen/tweed bags? Are they durable? Are they sewn well? Color transfer? Etc.
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> View attachment 5435596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435601


There is rumour of a price increase. Can the bag be returned, or exchanged for a different style like the Lady Dior? I don't think you should keep that bag with the crooked lock.


----------



## Jessiibelle

averagejoe said:


> There is rumour of a price increase. Can the bag be returned, or exchanged for a different style like the Lady Dior? I don't think you should keep that bag with the crooked lock.


Thank you for your answer. I think it should be possible to exchange the bag. Maybe it will be a beige leather version. I’m not sure yet what’s better with wear and tear. 
I love the Lady Dior.  Last year I’ve got the ABC in black, it's beautiful.
But this time I really wanted a Caro bag because it's really practical and cute.
I also really like the rose linen and the rosegold HW. I'm just not sure if it will last long because it’s a „material bag“. The good thing is, inside it’s all rose leather, maybe the structure of the bag keep it‘s shape.

I've already texted to my SA, hope we find a solution.


----------



## Saturday14

I have been living under a very large Dior rock and totally slept on the Caro... Just saw it yesterday in Harrods and it seems to answer all my needs except that the gold hardware on the classic black leather is VERY YELLOW. I wish, wish, it was the champagne gold per the LD. 

I am torn between LD black champagne or Caro black and (very very) gold for my first Dior. I am in need of an everyday bag that can do it all!

How do you feel about the yellow gold on the Caro? The chain strap is also very light, feels a bit like a toy chain and not substantial like a YSL chain or indeed a Chanel. Any owners also feel this way?


----------



## nycgirl79

Saturday14 said:


> I have been living under a very large Dior rock and totally slept on the Caro... Just saw it yesterday in Harrods and it seems to answer all my needs except that the gold hardware on the classic black leather is VERY YELLOW. I wish, wish, it was the champagne gold per the LD.
> 
> I am torn between LD black champagne or Caro black and (very very) gold for my first Dior. I am in need of an everyday bag that can do it all!
> 
> How do you feel about the yellow gold on the Caro? The chain strap is also very light, feels a bit like a toy chain and not substantial like a YSL chain or indeed a Chanel. Any owners also feel this way?



Tough decision. I personally am not a fan of GHW, so I chose the grey w/ruthenium hardware for my caro. I agree with you that the hardware is quite YELLOW. What size are you looking at? Dior does have a medium in black with the ruthenium hw…









						Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...




					www.dior.com
				





As far as LD vs. the caro - that’s another tough one! I got my medium LD (black w/ruthenium hardware) last October, and I truly love it - it’s a stunning, classic bag, that always puts a smile on my face. That being said, I definitely find myself reaching for my Caro (April ‘22 purchase) more. The caro is lighter, feels a bit less formal, and just seems “easier”. While the LD is much roomier, it is a heavy bag, and the idea of scuffing the lambskin admittedly gives me a bit of anxiety. I do believe the caro has classic, staying power, but it seems like many people thought that of the diorissimo too…

As for the chain on the Caro, it’s definitely lighter than the chain on my YSL loulou, but I prefer that - no indentations on my shoulder/traps!


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessiibelle said:


> Hey all! Last weekend I’ve bought my second Caro bag. It’s a small Caro linen bag with roségold hardware.
> Unfortunately I've noticed a few things and I don't know if this is normal or not. When the bag is closed, a clear gap can be seen on the inside. It looks kind of wrong.
> 
> The front lock’s turning bar seems to be a little loose. Turning it into the vertical position often results in +5 degree angle.
> 
> My black medium Caro is just in perfect condition and totally different.
> Now I'm considering whether I should keep/exchange this bag or whether I should get a small leather Caro in the color rose des vents. The Rose des Vents color is unfortunately not available at the moment (I'm in Germany). And I really hope there is no price increase in July..
> 
> What are your experiences with linen/tweed bags? Are they durable? Are they sewn well? Color transfer? Etc.
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> View attachment 5435596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435601



I can’t speak to the durability of the non-leather bags, but that crooked lock would drive me crazy. I would absolutely either return or exchange. Just my personal opinion, but when it comes to luxury bags, I like sticking with something that’s all leather. I know it seems silly, but I can’t bring myself to pay $$$$ for something that’s fabric, rattan, etc.


----------



## nycgirl79

nycgirl79 said:


> Tough decision. I personally am not a fan of GHW, so I chose the grey w/ruthenium hardware for my caro. I agree with you that the hardware is quite YELLOW. What size are you looking at? Dior does have a medium in black with the ruthenium hw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as LD vs. the caro - that’s another tough one! I got my medium LD (black w/ruthenium hardware) last October, and I truly love it - it’s a stunning, classic bag, that always puts a smile on my face. That being said, I definitely find myself reaching for my Caro (April ‘22 purchase) more. The caro is lighter, feels a bit less formal, and just seems “easier”. While the LD is much roomier, it is a heavy bag, and the idea of scuffing the lambskin admittedly gives me a bit of anxiety. I do believe the caro has classic, staying power, but it seems like many people thought that of the diorissimo too…
> 
> As for the chain on the Caro, it’s definitely lighter than the chain on my YSL loulou, but I prefer that - no indentations on my shoulder/traps!



I no longer have the ability to edit my post, but I meant the diorama not the diorissimo.


----------



## Jessiibelle

nycgirl79 said:


> I can’t speak to the durability of the non-leather bags, but that crooked lock would drive me crazy. I would absolutely either return or exchange. Just my personal opinion, but when it comes to luxury bags, I like sticking with something that’s all leather. I know it seems silly, but I can’t bring myself to pay $$$$ for something that’s fabric, rattan, etc.


You’re so right. And you know what? It drove me crazy 
Later I'll go to the boutique and see what other beautiful Caros they have.
I thought the pink linen Caro was kind of cute, but afterwards I thought the same thing. We pay so much money that leather might be a better choice. Above all, I've also read that if there are stains on the fabric bag, you're usually screwed.

I hope light-colored leather stays beautiful for a long time as well.
If I should get scratches, it would be good if I could simply polish it away - like with my black bags.
So far I only have black Dior bags and wanted something new.
What do you think of these caros? Which Caro bag do you have? Photos are also welcome


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessiibelle said:


> You’re so right. And you know what? It drove me crazy
> Later I'll go to the boutique and see what other beautiful Caros they have.
> I thought the pink linen Caro was kind of cute, but afterwards I thought the same thing. We pay so much money that leather might be a better choice. Above all, I've also read that if there are stains on the fabric bag, you're usually screwed.
> 
> I hope light-colored leather stays beautiful for a long time as well.
> If I should get scratches, it would be good if I could simply polish it away - like with my black bags.
> So far I only have black Dior bags and wanted something new.
> What do you think of these caros? Which Caro bag do you have? Photos are also welcome
> 
> View attachment 5436629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436631



ITA with you…the pink linen is very cute, but potential durability + overall price would be deterrents for me.

You’ve picked out some beautiful options!! I am the same as you - 99% of the bags in my collection are black. I live in jeans and dark colored tops - color transfer has always been something that terrifies me - so I’ve always stuck with black. However, my caro is actually grey w/ruthenium hardware, and I love it! It’s different enough from black, but still neutral enough to go with my wardrobe. What color scheme is predominant in your closet? Of the options you posted, I really like the RDV and natural. I feel like they’re probably the easiest colors to match, but are also beautiful on their own. The blue is such a pretty pop of color too though…I’ve always wanted to add a red bag to my collection for that pop, but I haven’t had the guts to do so yet! Please let us know what you decide!

My caro.


----------



## Iffi

nycgirl79 said:


> ITA with you…the pink linen is very cute, but potential durability + overall price would be deterrents for me.
> 
> You’ve picked out some beautiful options!! I am the same as you - 99% of the bags in my collection are black. I live in jeans and dark colored tops - color transfer has always been something that terrifies me - so I’ve always stuck with black. However, my caro is actually grey w/ruthenium hardware, and I love it! It’s different enough from black, but still neutral enough to go with my wardrobe. What color scheme is predominant in your closet? Of the options you posted, I really like the RDV and natural. I feel like they’re probably the easiest colors to match, but are also beautiful on their own. The blue is such a pretty pop of color too though…I’ve always wanted to add a red bag to my collection for that pop, but I haven’t had the guts to do so yet! Please let us know what you decide!
> 
> My caro.
> View attachment 5436780
> View attachment 5436781


Is this the medium size? Or the small size?


----------



## nycgirl79

Iffi said:


> Is this the medium size? Or the small size?



It‘s the medium.


----------



## Saturday14

nycgirl79 said:


> Tough decision. I personally am not a fan of GHW, so I chose the grey w/ruthenium hardware for my caro. I agree with you that the hardware is quite YELLOW. What size are you looking at? Dior does have a medium in black with the ruthenium hw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as LD vs. the caro - that’s another tough one! I got my medium LD (black w/ruthenium hardware) last October, and I truly love it - it’s a stunning, classic bag, that always puts a smile on my face. That being said, I definitely find myself reaching for my Caro (April ‘22 purchase) more. The caro is lighter, feels a bit less formal, and just seems “easier”. While the LD is much roomier, it is a heavy bag, and the idea of scuffing the lambskin admittedly gives me a bit of anxiety. I do believe the caro has classic, staying power, but it seems like many people thought that of the diorissimo too…
> 
> As for the chain on the Caro, it’s definitely lighter than the chain on my YSL loulou, but I prefer that - no indentations on my shoulder/traps!



Thank you so much for reporting on your experience! It's SO helpful. After I read it, I checked both Caro and LD out again yesterday. The ruthenium hardware is a great suggestion and certainly looks very slick in both styles. Especially the LD! Makes it look more youthful and less fussy, easier to wear. 

I'm after the large size in Caro! Realistically, that size will accommodate my daily life. Or medium in Lady. I love the Lady more but I can completely see myself finding the Caro less of "a thought" to wear as you suggested. Hmmm... I love the "POW" of the shiny gold CD clasp but it's still the yellow chain that bugs me... I think the darker metal in ruthenium is gorgeous but the pillowy (and sumptuously gorgeous) soft leather that is combined with is too fragile for me! 

So I'm still a little torn but leaning far more towards Caro now. You've made me feel better about the lightness of the chain too. Thank you!!

I'll keep you posted on what I go for. These price increases are a killer.


----------



## Saturday14

nycgirl79 said:


> I can’t speak to the durability of the non-leather bags, but that crooked lock would drive me crazy. I would absolutely either return or exchange. Just my personal opinion, but when it comes to luxury bags, I like sticking with something that’s all leather. I know it seems silly, but I can’t bring myself to pay $$$$ for something that’s fabric, rattan, etc.



Totally agree - I always feel that anything non-leather is SUCH a huge waste of money and a missed opportunity for something with longevity.


----------



## Jessiibelle

nycgirl79 said:


> ITA with you…the pink linen is very cute, but potential durability + overall price would be deterrents for me.
> 
> You’ve picked out some beautiful options!! I am the same as you - 99% of the bags in my collection are black. I live in jeans and dark colored tops - color transfer has always been something that terrifies me - so I’ve always stuck with black. However, my caro is actually grey w/ruthenium hardware, and I love it! It’s different enough from black, but still neutral enough to go with my wardrobe. What color scheme is predominant in your closet? Of the options you posted, I really like the RDV and natural. I feel like they’re probably the easiest colors to match, but are also beautiful on their own. The blue is such a pretty pop of color too though…I’ve always wanted to add a red bag to my collection for that pop, but I haven’t had the guts to do so yet! Please let us know what you decide!
> 
> My caro.
> View attachment 5436780
> View attachment 5436781


Finally I’ve picked up my dream Caro! Yaay 

I took a look at ALL the caros that were in the boutique. At first I thought it might be the RDW or beige Caro, but I went for something very unexpected. Normally I also like to wear black clothes, but now I try more light colors like white, cream or rose - neutral colors. And most of the time I like to wear dresses and skirts, it’s just more comfy for me. And sometimes I like to be more sporty and basic.

Oh yes, color transfer is a serious thing. Black bags are always safe  
Your Caro bag is beautiful. And red is also a good choice I think. I also looked at the blue/grey color like yours, but my heart was already beating for a different one. Yesterday was our anniversary and I wore my new Caro right away in the evening. 
Interestingly, you don't even see this bag online right now. It's a slight color gradient.

My SA confirmed to me that the price increase would come in the first week of July. He says it's on everything!


----------



## nycgirl79

Saturday14 said:


> Thank you so much for reporting on your experience! It's SO helpful. After I read it, I checked both Caro and LD out again yesterday. The ruthenium hardware is a great suggestion and certainly looks very slick in both styles. Especially the LD! Makes it look more youthful and less fussy, easier to wear.
> 
> I'm after the large size in Caro! Realistically, that size will accommodate my daily life. Or medium in Lady. I love the Lady more but I can completely see myself finding the Caro less of "a thought" to wear as you suggested. Hmmm... I love the "POW" of the shiny gold CD clasp but it's still the yellow chain that bugs me... I think the darker metal in ruthenium is gorgeous but the pillowy (and sumptuously gorgeous) soft leather that is combined with is too fragile for me!
> 
> So I'm still a little torn but leaning far more towards Caro now. You've made me feel better about the lightness of the chain too. Thank you!!
> 
> I'll keep you posted on what I go for. These price increases are a killer.



So glad you were able to go into the boutique and see everything firsthand - it really makes a huge difference! I totally hear you on everything - and you’re right, the pillowy macrocannage is beautiful, but does seem a bit fragile…it’s something I’m a little more careful with after reading TraceySH’s issue with her caro a few months back. Such a tough decision, but both really are great bags. And yeah, the impending price increase is absurd.
Good luck with your decision - can’t wait to see what you choose!


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessiibelle said:


> Finally I’ve picked up my dream Caro! Yaay
> 
> I took a look at ALL the caros that were in the boutique. At first I thought it might be the RDW or beige Caro, but I went for something very unexpected. Normally I also like to wear black clothes, but now I try more light colors like white, cream or rose - neutral colors. And most of the time I like to wear dresses and skirts, it’s just more comfy for me. And sometimes I like to be more sporty and basic.
> 
> Oh yes, color transfer is a serious thing. Black bags are always safe
> Your Caro bag is beautiful. And red is also a good choice I think. I also looked at the blue/grey color like yours, but my heart was already beating for a different one. Yesterday was our anniversary and I wore my new Caro right away in the evening.
> Interestingly, you don't even see this bag online right now. It's a slight color gradient.
> 
> My SA confirmed to me that the price increase would come in the first week of July. He says it's on everything!




Stunning!!!!!! Dior’s gradient bags really are something special!

Happy anniversary, and enjoy your gorgeous new caro!


----------



## Jessiibelle

nycgirl79 said:


> Stunning!!!!!! Dior’s gradient bags really are something special!
> 
> Happy anniversary, and enjoy your gorgeous new caro!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## natjyl

Jessiibelle said:


> Hey all! Last weekend I’ve bought my second Caro bag. It’s a small Caro linen bag with roségold hardware.
> Unfortunately I've noticed a few things and I don't know if this is normal or not. When the bag is closed, a clear gap can be seen on the inside. It looks kind of wrong.
> 
> The front lock’s turning bar seems to be a little loose. Turning it into the vertical position often results in +5 degree angle.
> 
> My black medium Caro is just in perfect condition and totally different.
> Now I'm considering whether I should keep/exchange this bag or whether I should get a small leather Caro in the color rose des vents. The Rose des Vents color is unfortunately not available at the moment (I'm in Germany). And I really hope there is no price increase in July..
> 
> What are your experiences with linen/tweed bags? Are they durable? Are they sewn well? Color transfer? Etc.
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> View attachment 5435596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435601


Can I please ask how you've found the Caro so far? I've heard a few complaints of the chain gold chipping off due to the friction.. have you had that?


----------



## Jessiibelle

natjyl said:


> Can I please ask how you've found the Caro so far? I've heard a few complaints of the chain gold chipping off due to the friction.. have you had that?


Yes of course, you’re welcome. I bought my first Caro bag in black (with slightly grained calfskin) around mid-2020, which was also my first Dior bag ever. I'm really impressed with how well the bag is holding up. The chain still shines beautifully and the leather is scratch-free (can be easily polished away if there are small scratches). The only thing I watch out for with the chain is how I store it and when detaching the chain for a strap, for example. There are small signs of wear in the opening part of the chain, but not really noticeable. Otherwise everything is perfect. I am very happy with my Caro!

Would you like to get a Caro?


----------



## natjyl

Thank


Jessiibelle said:


> Yes of course, you’re welcome. I bought my first Caro bag in black (with slightly grained calfskin) around mid-2020, which was also my first Dior bag ever. I'm really impressed with how well the bag is holding up. The chain still shines beautifully and the leather is scratch-free (can be easily polished away if there are small scratches). The only thing I watch out for with the chain is how I store it and when detaching the chain for a strap, for example. There are small signs of wear in the opening part of the chain, but not really noticeable. Otherwise everything is perfect. I am very happy with my Caro!
> 
> Would you like to get a Caro?


Thanks for sharing!! Yea I've been considering the small black or the blue/grey!!


----------



## XCCX

Joining the club with the most perfect caramel shade bag!


----------



## pehtomi

My first Caro. This medium denim Caro just screamed my name. The color is so delicious. Reminds me of ice cream and the logo parts have a nice purplish pink lively tone that gives edge and contrast to the bag.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## kalilagirl

carohearts said:


> Been following this thread for a while, I'm in love with the Caro!
> 
> Love that it can be dressed up or down. I'm torn between beige and warm taupe... My wardrobe mostly consists of neutral colours (white, black, navy, dusty pink), and my style is more feminine.
> 
> Would like to ask if anyone has the warm taupe and maybe some mod shots?  Open to hear other thoughts too! Thanks


My reply might be a bit late but here I am with the medium warm taupe I got last year. And then the black, grey & taupe side by side (they’re looking slightly darker in the 2nd photo).


----------



## roxta

Is it just me or is the price of this "pouch" (WOC) just ridiculous? In 2017 I purchased a Diorama pouch in the UK and after VAT return, it was literally 1/3 of the price of this. No joke. I pulled my calculator out to make sure. A THIRD!


----------



## hlzpenguin

roxta said:


> Is it just me or is the price of this "pouch" (WOC) just ridiculous? In 2017 I purchased a Diorama pouch in the UK and after VAT return, it was literally 1/3 of the price of this. No joke. I pulled my calculator out to make sure. A THIRD!
> 
> View attachment 5575113


A lot of prices don’t make sense nowadays .


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Is it just me or is the price of this "pouch" (WOC) just ridiculous? In 2017 I purchased a Diorama pouch in the UK and after VAT return, it was literally 1/3 of the price of this. No joke. I pulled my calculator out to make sure. A THIRD!
> 
> View attachment 5575113


Dior's prices are getting quite ridiculous. They are capitalizing on their high demand. This is happening at a lot of the luxury brands. Some of Gucci's recent price increases have made some of their bags so much more expensive than they used to be.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I was only going into the boutique to just LOOK at this green linen caro......but almost 4k later...


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Two things sold me on the bag, the linen color and the hardware color.  I not buying much lately because EVERYTHING is gold or champagne hardware.  It horriblely clashes with my skin. I REALLY want a MyDior red Lady Dior with silver hardware but I don't know how long I'll have to wait... the silver is SOO much more sophisticated that I thought I couldn't pass up a Dior bag with silver hardware 



So I LOVE green, but when I saw it in the store it had a little more blue than I thought.
But...because of this very light color what does everyone thing about trying to use this bag as a neutral color that would go with almost anything.  Thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

MrsSlocomb said:


> Two things sold me on the bag, the linen color and the hardware color.  I not buying much lately because EVERYTHING is gold or champagne hardware.  It horriblely clashes with my skin. I REALLY want a MyDior red Lady Dior with silver hardware but I don't know how long I'll have to wait... the silver is SOO much more sophisticated that I thought I couldn't pass up a Dior bag with silver hardware
> View attachment 5583332
> View attachment 5583333
> 
> So I LOVE green, but when I saw it in the store it had a little more blue than I thought.
> But...because of this very light color what does everyone thing about trying to use this bag as a neutral color that would go with almost anything.  Thoughts?


It looks lovely on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Cool Breeze

MrsSlocomb said:


> Two things sold me on the bag, the linen color and the hardware color.  I not buying much lately because EVERYTHING is gold or champagne hardware.  It horriblely clashes with my skin. I REALLY want a MyDior red Lady Dior with silver hardware but I don't know how long I'll have to wait... the silver is SOO much more sophisticated that I thought I couldn't pass up a Dior bag with silver hardware
> View attachment 5583332
> View attachment 5583333
> 
> So I LOVE green, but when I saw it in the store it had a little more blue than I thought.
> But...because of this very light color what does everyone thing about trying to use this bag as a neutral color that would go with almost anything.  Thoughts?


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful color.  I think it will look great with most colors.  Orange, not so much.


----------



## Saturday14

Hello Caro lovers! I'm super close to buying the large black (decided it's more functional than the LD) and having gone back and forth with several Dior reps, I'm reassured that its superior full-leather will stand the test of time (interior is 95% lambskin, 5% calfskin. Exterior is 100% supple calfskin). 

Before I go ahead and $$$£££, I wanted to check-in with you all to see if you're still happy with the bag? Thank you so much! X


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys if its between the small Caro vs medium Saddle which would you buy?? I am completely torn


----------



## Jessiibelle

Saturday14 said:


> Hello Caro lovers! I'm super close to buying the large black (decided it's more functional than the LD) and having gone back and forth with several Dior reps, I'm reassured that its superior full-leather will stand the test of time (interior is 95% lambskin, 5% calfskin. Exterior is 100% supple calfskin).
> 
> Before I go ahead and $$$£££, I wanted to check-in with you all to see if you're still happy with the bag? Thank you so much! X


Still very happy with my Caro‘s. I’d say - do it. The black one is super durable. It’s one of my favorite bags


----------



## m1ntch1p

Mushroomcloset said:


> Hi everyone, I absolutely love the cannage stitching and the boxy shape of the Dior caro but I’m a bit irked by the huge logo clasp. I really wish they could make it a bit smaller. Dior recently came out with this Caro chain belt with small logo and I was immediately sold even though it’s more of a Woc than a bag. The new chain design is also very Dior classy also! I’d be happy to see if someone else also got the pouches to share
> I wonder if they would come out with new iterations of the caro bag with smaller hardware
> View attachment 5416193


I just recently purchased the caro belt pouch in white!! In love with the cannage 

I totally agree on the caro logo clasp — I walked into the store originslly thinking I was getting a Caro bag but instead opted for the belt pouch for similar reasons.


----------



## Saturday14

Jessiibelle said:


> Still very happy with my Caro‘s. I’d say - do it. The black one is super durable. It’s one of my favorite bags
> 
> View attachment 5629030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629031



Thank you!! Your gradient blue is lovely! 

I went ahead and bought the black calfskin in the large, last month!! I absolutely LOVE the smell of the sumptuous leather and have kept it in its box. I don't have the heart to use it just yet  It's too perfect. Harrods were wonderful and made sure that mine was brand new "untouched by the human hand"


----------



## Saturday14

m1ntch1p said:


> I just recently purchased the caro belt pouch in white!! In love with the cannage
> 
> I totally agree on the caro logo clasp — I walked into the store originslly thinking I was getting a Caro bag but instead opted for the belt pouch for similar reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5629284


love the belt pouch! whoop congrats!

I also agree that the logo clasp is somewhat off-balance, BUT in the Large size it's perfecto!!! Doesn't look big. Feels right.


----------



## Jessiibelle

Saturday14 said:


> Thank you!! Your gradient blue is lovely!
> 
> I went ahead and bought the black calfskin in the large, last month!! I absolutely LOVE the smell of the sumptuous leather and have kept it in its box. I don't have the heart to use it just yet  It's too perfect. Harrods were wonderful and made sure that mine was brand new "untouched by the human hand"


Thank you!! 
The more I use my Caro, the more I love it. Very addictive. And you’re so right - the smell of the leather. AHHH 
Yeeees, the untouched ones are really the best ones!  I wish you a lot of joy with it. 

Ohh, please, don’t keep it in the box. Leather should always breathe.


----------



## Saturday14

Jessiibelle said:


> Thank you!!
> The more I use my Caro, the more I love it. Very addictive. And you’re so right - the smell of the leather. AHHH
> Yeeees, the untouched ones are really the best ones!  I wish you a lot of joy with it.
> 
> Ohh, please, don’t keep it in the box. Leather should always breathe.


That's so kind of you to say! Thank you for love and luck. I am so excited to start using it... London Christmas season awaits! I sold all of my luxury bags - some untouched, in its wrapping, never used, big mistake(s) - as I now only want one that will carry me through my newly-edited wardrobe. I want the Caro to be a part of me for many years to come. I had no idea that leather needs to breathe... thank you so much for this tip!! I thought keeping it in its dustbag and box would protect it? X


----------



## Jessiibelle

Saturday14 said:


> That's so kind of you to say! Thank you for love and luck. I am so excited to start using it... London Christmas season awaits! I sold all of my luxury bags - some untouched, in its wrapping, never used, big mistake(s) - as I now only want one that will carry me through my newly-edited wardrobe. I want the Caro to be a part of me for many years to come. I had no idea that leather needs to breathe... thank you so much for this tip!! I thought keeping it in its dustbag and box would protect it? X


You’re welcome! 

Wow sounds really good. I also think bags should be worn, not just sitting in the wardrobe. I have a few bags, wear a different one every few days, depending on the occasion. I love changing my bags, each bag gives me a different feeling/vibe.  But I wouldn't buy another one, for me that’s enough. Less is more here.

Would always stuff the bag with tissue paper and always keep it in the dust bag. Preferably in a "shady" place. I also have a bag stand especially for the Caro so that the chains don't leave any pressure marks on the leather.


----------



## Saturday14

Jessiibelle said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> Wow sounds really good. I also think bags should be worn, not just sitting in the wardrobe. I have a few bags, wear a different one every few days, depending on the occasion. I love changing my bags, each bag gives me a different feeling/vibe.  But I wouldn't buy another one, for me that’s enough. Less is more here.
> 
> Would always stuff the bag with tissue paper and always keep it in the dust bag. Preferably in a "shady" place. I also have a bag stand especially for the Caro so that the chains don't leave any pressure marks on the leather.



Such great tips - and very much appreciated! You're right about wearing what you own and love. We buy these things to bring us joy and inject a bit of wow-factor into everyday rituals. X


----------



## kalilagirl

Jessiibelle said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> Wow sounds really good. I also think bags should be worn, not just sitting in the wardrobe. I have a few bags, wear a different one every few days, depending on the occasion. I love changing my bags, each bag gives me a different feeling/vibe.  But I wouldn't buy another one, for me that’s enough. Less is more here.
> 
> Would always stuff the bag with tissue paper and always keep it in the dust bag. Preferably in a "shady" place. I also have a bag stand especially for the Caro so that the chains don't leave any pressure marks on the leather.


Ohh. A bag stand is a great idea! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessiibelle said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> Wow sounds really good. I also think bags should be worn, not just sitting in the wardrobe. I have a few bags, wear a different one every few days, depending on the occasion. I love changing my bags, each bag gives me a different feeling/vibe.  But I wouldn't buy another one, for me that’s enough. Less is more here.
> 
> Would always stuff the bag with tissue paper and always keep it in the dust bag. Preferably in a "shady" place. I also have a bag stand especially for the Caro so that the chains don't leave any pressure marks on the leather.


What a great idea! Would you mind posting a picture of the bag stand you are using?


----------



## Jessiibelle

nycgirl79 said:


> What a great idea! Would you mind posting a picture of the bag stand you are using?


Sure!


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessiibelle said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5632113


Thank you so much for sharing - such a good idea. Going to look into getting one for my Caro!


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys, for a saddle bag in the normal size what color would be nicer, Amaranth burgundy or Indigo blue??


----------



## yyy2744

Jessiibelle said:


> Still very happy with my Caro‘s. I’d say - do it. The black one is super durable. It’s one of my favorite bags
> 
> View attachment 5629030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629031


What's the name of this color?


----------



## Jessiibelle

yyy2744 said:


> What's the name of this color?


It‘s azure blue. At the moment it’s my favorite bag!


----------



## Saturday14

I’m just watching a live show on Luxury Promise’s site and one of the customers commented on a Dior piece to say that CD will end its “30 Montaigne” branding soon. Interesting if true!


----------



## Mushroomcloset

Dior is adding more Caro/cannage pouches and I’m loving this one with a. Top handle. Reflecting still since it is Lambskin  has anyone tried it on or owned Dior lamb skin before to give some advice on wear and tear ?


----------



## Bag@holic12

Hey @Mushroomcloset! I recently bought this pouch without the top-handle. I can't speak for long-term durability but my first impression was that the lambskin felt a bit rougher than that of other high-end brands, which is usually silky smooth. I've heard dior lambskin is more durable than that of other brands, so perhaps this is why. Hope this helps! If anyone has long-term experience with dior lambskin, I'd be curious to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Simplesparkles

Joining the club with nude pink shade. Wondering if anyone has this color or is it very rare. Don't see it on their website. I got this in Paris in June 2022.


----------



## minnie04

Saturday14 said:


> I’m just watching a live show on Luxury Promise’s site and one of the customers commented on a Dior piece to say that CD will end its “30 Montaigne” branding soon. Interesting if true!


If this is true I am not surprise. Dior tends of discontinue their line after a while except Lady Dior. That’s why their resell market value is pretty bad. But if we love it , we should just buy it regardless.


----------



## BB8

Simplesparkles said:


> Joining the club with nude pink shade. Wondering if anyone has this color or is it very rare. Don't see it on their website. I got this in Paris in June 2022.
> View attachment 5661701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661706


Pretty color Caro, and I love your dress!


----------



## Saturday14

minnie04 said:


> If this is true I am not surprise. Dior tends of discontinue their line after a while except Lady Dior. That’s why their resell market value is pretty bad. But if we love it , we should just buy it regardless.


I think they will continue with the line but remove the “30 Montaigne” writing on the back pocket of some of the bags (Caro has it currently). Totally agree with you about just simply loving it. I have no plans to resell my beautiful Caro it’s the best luxury decision I’ve made in a long time! I think this this resale / currency battle around bags is a little absurd. X


----------



## purplehibiscus

Simplesparkles said:


> Joining the club with nude pink shade. Wondering if anyone has this color or is it very rare. Don't see it on their website. I got this in Paris in June 2022.
> View attachment 5661701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661706


This is a gorgeous color! I snagged a similar color (slightly less pink i believe?) in Paris this summer. LOVE the dress! Would love to hear more about where and when you purchased it!


----------



## awasetsu

I just got my medium Caro bag in grey! I had eyes on 30 Montaigne bag with chain at first, but after my SA had shown me some of Caros, they were love at first sight. (Caros didn’t catch my attention on Dior website, but they are much more beautiful in real life!!!) Actually, I was torn between small and medium size as I’m kind of petite (162 cm tall). Finally, I’ve decided for a medium one as it’s more daily-use appropriate, and it’s becoming one of my most worn bags.


----------



## nycgirl79

awasetsu said:


> I just got my medium Caro bag in grey! I had eyes on 30 Montaigne bag with chain at first, but after my SA had shown me some of Caros, they were love at first sight. (Caros didn’t catch my attention on Dior website, but they are much more beautiful in real life!!!) Actually, I was torn between small and medium size as I’m kind of petite (162 cm tall). Finally, I’ve decided for a medium one as it’s more daily-use appropriate, and it’s becoming one of my most worn bags.


Congratulations on your new caro! I also have the medium in grey, and it’s a wonderful bag.


----------



## Put

michi_chi said:


> The bag is lovely, I was looking for the cloud blue colour but my usual store sold out of the colour and I got the grey instead. If it's not the colour for you, then definitely get one that you really like  as for post-Christmas/pre-New Year packaging, watch this space. I've got a couple of orders expected to arrive in the next couple of days so I can tell you soon hopefully


I am debating between these two colors. Cloud blue or gray ! Are you happy with your gray one? I see so many different pictures and cant seem to figure out how they look in real life.. and i dont have any dior store near me


----------

